# Der "Was kauft ihr euch bald" Thread



## BeachBoy08 (29. September 2008)

Ich kenne schon "Was habt ihr grad gekauft Thread", aber leider gibts hier keinen Thread über die Sachen, die ihr als nächstes kaufen wollt.
Also fang ich mal an:

Als erstes brauch ich mehr Speicherplatz, also ne neue Festplatte und zwar die hier ---> Samsung HD642JJ
Dann will ich mir noch einen neuen DVD-Brenner mit Lightscribe holen, ich denke mal es wird der hier ---> Samsung SH-S223Q


----------



## Maggats (29. September 2008)

asus rampage formula

e8400

4 gb ddr2 ram

ifx 14

Lian Li PC-V2010B

ram, cpu, board und kühler in 1-2 monaten. das case irgendwann mal, noch muß mein lian li pc 7 reichen


----------



## Lee (29. September 2008)

Uff, entweder eine neue Digicam oder nen neuen Monitor oder beides


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

Wenn sie rauskommen einen Deneb oder Nehalem + AM3 / X58 Board.
-->>sprich neue CPU + Board, ansonsten keine Pläne.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2008)

Einen Q9550 im E0 stepping, sobald ich an einen ran komme und eine WaKü für mein system


----------



## CrashStyle (29. September 2008)

Nen Ferrari


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2008)

Ich brauche dringend einen neuen Kühlschrank.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2008)

So...in etw. 5-6 Monaten ein eigenen PC, dann ein neues Bike und Skateboard


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2008)

Und einen größeren Gefrierschrank brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich brauche dringend einen neuen Kühlschrank.



Wie, passt nimmer genug Bier rein??


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. September 2008)

4870er 1GB


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Wie, passt nimmer genug Bier rein.


 
Nee, ich trinke doch kein Bier. 
Aber ich finde die mit dem Eiswürfelmacher immer so geil. So einen will ich jetzt auch haben. 
Mein Weibchen hält mich für bekloppt. 
Aber ich habe gleich gekonntert und was von ihren 20 blauen Hosen gesagt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

Q9550 *E0 *Stepping boxed

4GB Corsair DDR2 1066

MSI P45 Platinum

ATI HD4870 512MB

Zalman CNPS 9700

BeQuiet Straight Power 650W *E6*


----------



## boss3D (29. September 2008)

Auf meinem Einkaufszettel stehen folgende Dinge _(nach Priorität geordnet)_:

1.) Far Cry 2
2.) Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway
3.) NfS: Undercover
4.) GTA IV for PC
5.) Razer Diamondback 3G
6.) Teufel Concept E Magnum

Mit etwas Glück bringe ich all diese Dinge heuer noch finaziell unter. 


push@max schrieb:


> MSI P45 Platinum
> 
> ATI HD4870 512MB


Verdammt gute Entscheidung.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Laskiwitz (29. September 2008)

Wenn die Einmalzahlung (Weihnachtsgehalt) stimmt, den Nahelam 3,2 samt neuem Gehäuse und Wakü


----------



## taks (29. September 2008)

PC:

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4
Mushkin SP2-6400+ 2x2GB Kit, DDR2-800
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ BOX, 3.1GHz
Club3D HD 3850 512MB, PCI-E x16
Samsung HD322HJ, F1, 7200rpm, 16MB, 320GToshiba externe HD 400GB, USB 2.0


Sonstiges:

ein Bild das ich heute gesehen habe  
eine neue Zündspule für mein Mofa ( kostet leider ein paar 100€ -.- )
und morgen kauf ich mir ein paar frische Brötchen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. September 2008)

taks schrieb:


> eine neue Zündspule für mein Mofa ( kostet leider ein paar 100€ -.- )


ach stimmt ja...
Ich brauch ja noch neue Reifen für mein Moped....
Bremsen müsste ich auch mal neu machen


----------



## TheSomberlain (29. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Tamron Objektiv SP AF 200-500mm 5-6.3 Di LD IF 

für meine Eos


----------



## exa (29. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Teufel Concept E Magnum



da geh ich mit, zudem noch ein sennheiser headset und ne neue graka... (welche is noch nicht klar)

ein blue ray brenner und ein full hd beamer steht auf der wunschliste und wird bis nächstes jahr gekauft

zudem crysis warhead (hatte noch keine zeit), far cry 2, und gta 4


----------



## Player007 (29. September 2008)

Meine vorrausichtlichen Einkäufe bis Mitte 2009:

1. Far Cry 2
2. Western Digital My Passport Essential weiß 320GB, USB 2.0 (WDMEW3200TE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
3. GTA IV
4. E8400 oder Q6600
5. Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## xTc (29. September 2008)

Werd mir wohl bald nen neuen TFT kaufen. 24" oder 26" sollen es wohl werden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. September 2008)

Meine wichtigste Anschaffung wird ein Führerschein.
Was ich sonst noch kaufen will:
- 4 GiB DDR2-800-RAM, zusammen mit dem bereits vorhandenen RAM 6 GiB
- ColdHeat "Pro" kabelloser Lötkolben
- Elektrische Fliegenklatsche 
- Teufel Concept E Magnum PE

Das würde ich mir kaufen, wenn genug Geld da wäre:
- HD4870 X2
- Wasserkühlung


----------



## Janny (29. September 2008)

Also, Wenn das Geld bald da ist:

erstmal ne 9800Gtx

wen die Spiele rauskommen dann: Need For Speed Undercover und GTA IV.

und dan bis Ende des jahres renoviere ich mein zimmer so Stück für Stück, Teppich verlegen, streichen, neue lampen und Möbel 

lG


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. Oktober 2008)

Für Dezember 2008: GTX260 oder HD4870 1 GB
In ein paar Tagen: Aerosoft World Of Subways


----------



## moddingfreaX (8. Oktober 2008)

Die Roccat Valo! Und einen Scythe Musashi, damit meine HD4850 nicht immer so schwitzen muss!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Oktober 2008)

1. E8600
2. noch eine F1 103UJ
3. noch mal 4 GiB RAM
4. NT 450w
5. Syncmaster 226bw
6. Vista 64 home prem
7. Fallout 3


----------



## Lee (8. Oktober 2008)

Momentan ist eine Pentax K200D geplant.


----------



## Chris (9. Oktober 2008)

warte auf Farcry 2


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2008)

brauch noch 4x NB XL1 rev.3 xD

und nen Macroobjektiv für meine E410 ist geplant ;D


----------



## caine2011 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich will das asus board mit am2+ 790fx chipset und sb 750

Asus M3A79-T Deluxe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uziflator (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich will mir entlich mal ne HD4870 zulegen ! Meine 2900gt macht langsam keiens spass mehr!


----------



## MarcelRamon (9. Oktober 2008)

Core2Duo E8400 @ Groß'Clockner
Asus P5Q Pro
GTX 260 (mal schaun, ob 192er oder 216er)
OCZ 4 GB DDR2 1000er RAM
WD Caviar Blue 640GB SataII (oder ne Samsung SpinPoint F1)
LG DVD Brenner
Corsair HX520
Antec Solo
und dazu noch: Warhammer Online


----------



## Biosman (10. Oktober 2008)

OCZ ModXStream Pro 500 Watt
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit
Asus P5Q
Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD322HJ 320 GB
Raidmax Smilodon - black/silver
Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition 1024 MB

dazu noch paar lüfter und modding kram^^ sowie CPU kühler

nen Monat später dann auf 8 GB aufrüsten und 2te Festplatte "die gleiche" für Raid 0


----------



## pixelflair (10. Oktober 2008)

MarcelRamon schrieb:


> Core2Duo E8400 @ Groß'Clockner
> Asus P5Q Pro
> GTX 260 (mal schaun, ob 192er oder 216er)
> OCZ 4 GB DDR2 1000er RAM
> ...


 
Lass dir sagen und nimm den Mugen + Retention kit  Spart Blut und kaputte Hände xD


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (10. Oktober 2008)

ich werde mir in 10 tagen das *Concept E Magnum Power Edition kaufen
*


----------



## Der Dudelsack (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein Rampage Extreme
4GB corsair ddr3-1800
Evga GTX280
Q9550

WAKÜ:
TFC X-Changer 360
Watercool Heatkiller GTX280
D-TEK Fuzion v2

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## ReNeY (10. Oktober 2008)

Pes 2009


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Wohl 18" TTE Felgen mit passenden Dunlop Reifen.

Bin irgendwie ein Dunlop Fan, sind recht gut, halten aber nicht so viel...


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bin irgendwie ein Dunlop Fan, sind recht gut, halten aber nicht so viel...



Und dann bist du Dunlop-Fan ???

Naja, mein Favorit ist Michelin


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein Leben ist mir wichtiger als die Haltbarkeit der Reifen.
Und wenn so ein Reifen 2 Jahre hält, ist das lang genug...


----------



## Overlocked (10. Oktober 2008)

Gtx 270...


----------



## Uziflator (10. Oktober 2008)

Teufel System ! Entlich!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2008)

'nen viertes Maximus II Formula....


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Die nächste geplante Anschaffung wird erst im Frühjahr sein: VW Scirocoo 2.0 TSI


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich kaufe mir demnächst einen 60ccm 4Kanal Zylinder für die Simson S51 
Und ne vernünftige Festplattenentkopplung, die neue Samsung macht doch mehr Geräusche als erwartet....


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 'nen viertes Maximus II Formula....


Wann gibst du eigentlich auf?   

btt ...
Ich werde mir wohl nächste Woche Inno-Protect für die WaKü holen müssen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wann gibst du eigentlich auf?
> boss3D


 
Würdest du sowas einbauen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobby (11. Oktober 2008)

ich ne 290gtx turbo mit lachgas-kühlung


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würdest du sowas einbauen?


Nö, natürlich nicht, aber ich würde es langsam mal mit einem anderen Board probieren ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, natürlich nicht, aber ich würde es langsam mal mit einem anderen Board probieren ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Jep, ich denke schon an eins von Gigabyte.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

E8500


----------



## AMDSempron (11. Oktober 2008)

Chieftec Smart GPS-400AA-101A 400W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder das hier:

Antec EarthWatts 380, 380W ATX 2.2 (761345-04638-1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


kann mich nich entscheiden


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> kann mich nich entscheiden


Dann nimm das Chieftec. Ich kann den Hersteller wirklich nur empfehlen > macht sehr gute NTs ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2008)

Nee, bloß nicht!!

Ich hab selbst das GPS-400AA-101 und das ist wirklich so ziemlich das letzte, allein die Leistung auf den 12V Leitungen (14 + 15A) ist 'nen Witz, außerdem hälts z.B. einen Phenom 9500 auf ASUS M2N32 WS mit 'ner HD3850 aus...
Und ziemlich laut ists obendrein noch...


----------



## BMW M-Power (11. Oktober 2008)

HD4870 1GB
E8500
Wakü


----------



## Dumpfi~ (18. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden ob ich mir den E8500 zuleg, oder doch lieber einen Quad. Das Problem ist die guten Quads kosten...
Aber ein neuer Prozessor muss her, das steht schon mal fest.

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## Lee (18. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit nem AMD? Da kosten die Quads alle fast nix


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich kaufe mir nächste Woche ein 6-Pack Jever.


----------



## Dumpfi~ (19. Oktober 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nem AMD? Da kosten die Quads alle fast nix




AMD kommt vielleicht beim nächsten kompletten Systemwechsel für mich infrage. Hab mir gerade das X48 von Gigabyte geholt, somit halt ich erstmal nach einer Intel CPU ausschau. 
Den E8500 gibts ja mittlerweile schon für 150 Euronen. 
Denk, der soll es sein.

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> 1. E8600
> 2. noch eine F1 103UJ
> 3. noch mal 4 GiB RAM
> 4. NT 450w
> ...



5. ist erledigt! ->LG L227WT grade gekauft!
7. wird morgen vorbestellt bei Saturn


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Oktober 2008)

da bald recht relativ ist sage ich mal eine SSD mit 8TB

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## boss3D (19. Oktober 2008)

*Far Cry 2* _(wenn es nicht ohne DVD laufen sollte)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kartman17 (19. Oktober 2008)

Nen neuen Monitor! 22" oder 24"


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

Kartman17 schrieb:


> Nen neuen Monitor! 22" oder 24"


 
Nimm gleich 26 Zoll.


----------



## Mr.Green (19. Oktober 2008)

auchen monitor aber 22" den hier:KLICK
un das:KlIcK
un des:klick
und dazu noch das hier:hier darf auch drauf geklickt werden^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

Jep, das alte G11 ist super, mir aber etwas zu klobig.
Den Refresh-Kram kann Logitech behalten.


----------



## Mr.Green (19. Oktober 2008)

kauf des alles weil meine derzeitige tasta und maus no-name und 5 jahre alt sind und weil ich kein mauspad hab


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Green schrieb:


> und weil ich kein mauspad hab


Ich habe bis jetzt auch keins. Das wird sich aber mit *PCGH Premium 12/08 *ändern.
Damit wisst ihr auch schon etwas, was ich mir bald kaufe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt auch keins. Das wird sich aber mit *PCGH Premium 12/08 *ändern.
> Damit wisst ihr auch schon etwas, was ich mir bald kaufe.


 
Ist da ein gratis Mauspad dabei?
Welches denn?


----------



## Lee (19. Oktober 2008)

Eins von FC2


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. November 2008)

Ein Paketschein, via DHL Online-Frankierung.


----------



## DOTL (3. November 2008)

- eine Packung Kekse
- Umschlaege
- Briefmarken

Um sie hierfuer zu verwenden.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

Ach, der hat schon einen gehabt.
Schick mir lieber einen


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. November 2008)

1.4Port USB Hub
2.Logitech G5 oder MX518
3.G15 oder X6
4.Kabel, damit ich mit meinem PC über meine Anlage Musik hören kann
insgesamt so ~100€
das wichtigste hab ich vergessenCGH


----------



## Der Dudelsack (4. November 2008)

Vllt so in 3-6 monaten auf einen Core i7 920 umsteigen.
mal gucken!!!

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## CeresPK (4. November 2008)

ein Auto (was für eins weiß ich aber noch nicht aber auf jeden Fall nen Japaner)
und danach das Silverstone Raven Gehäuse


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ein Auto (was für eins weiß ich aber noch nicht aber auf jeden Fall nen Japaner)
> und danach das Silverstone Raven Gehäuse


Ich bekomm in 1 1/4 Jahren (also wenn ich 18 bin) den Citroen Berlingo von meiner Mum.
Da geht ordentlich Bier in den Kofferaum...


----------



## Browserspiel Fan (4. November 2008)

Handy mit eingebautem GPS.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. November 2008)

GTX290 / GTX280 was halt ende November verfügbar is


----------



## da_Fiesel (5. November 2008)

Browserspiel Fan schrieb:


> Handy mit eingebautem GPS.



IPhone?
...
naja was ich mir kaufen werde..
is morgen in der Schule was zu essen und trinken 
Am Wochendende ordentlich Alkohol
sobald der GT300 rauskommt, wird der gekauft.


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. November 2008)

Also, morgen erstmal noch 2GB ram, damit ich endlich 4GB für mein Vista 64BIT hab.

Dann E8500 E0

Und HD4870 1GB, Oder GTX260 (216).


----------



## Mr.Green (5. November 2008)

tja ich werd mir wohl bald den samsung syncmaster T220 zulegen, da mein 17 zöller schlieren bildet und ich was edles haben will


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. November 2008)

den T220 hat ein kollege von mir, naja... was soll ich sagen, einfach nur Traum das teil *__* 

Bildquali ist auch vom feinsten !

Einfach nur zu Empfehlen !


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. November 2008)

Nen neues Auto "Opel Corsa"


----------



## Janny (5. November 2008)

Call of Duty 5   das wird soo Geilll


----------



## klefreak (5. November 2008)

ne neue druckerpatrone, damit ich meine bakkarbeit drucken kann  (hab da schon etwas zeitverzug)


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. November 2008)

Wenn genügend Geld da ist ein Silverstone FT01 in silber und mit Windowkit.


----------



## Lee (6. November 2008)

Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Final Fantasy Agito XIII, Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Special Edtion mit Final Fantasy XIII Demo und Tom Clancy´s HAWX^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

aha, ein FinalFantasy Freak
ich brauch noch neue Kopfhörer für meinen iPod, da meine vom uralt MP3-Player nu auch put sind


----------



## devon (11. November 2008)

ein XFX 790i Ultra, am Freitag auf der Messe in Stuttgart wirds gekauft


----------



## rancer (11. November 2008)

Nein?? du gehst auch auf die Messe??? Cool, vll sehen wir uns ja 

Ich geh vll aber am Samstag, wäre schade xD


----------



## devon (11. November 2008)

Klar da geh ich jedes Jahr hin und kaufe dort Hardware


----------



## Lee (11. November 2008)

Was für eine Messe denn?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

Irgendwas in Stuttgart...


----------



## Imens0 (13. November 2008)

hobby & elektronik


----------



## Janny (13. November 2008)

-Teppich, damit ich mein zimmer komplett auslegen kann  
- Q8200 oder E8400, mal gucken
- N95 8GB bestelle ich gleich noch

das wäre es erstmal ..


----------



## Lee (13. November 2008)

Pentax oder Canon. Das ist hier die Frage...

Atm tendiere ich aber noch zur Pentax


----------



## jaytech (14. November 2008)

Noch 2 GB Corsair XMS2 PC 6400...


----------



## CentaX (11. Januar 2009)

*Thread ausgrab*
Den G.Skill DDR2-1000'er mit 2*2 gb krieg ich nächste Woche (Kumpel kriegt meinen alten RAM für seinen neuen PC und schenkt mir die Differenz, weil ich ihm so dabei helfe), ne Xonar DX 7.1 hoffe ich zu meinem Geburtstag zu kriegen (6.2.) und dann weiß ich noch nicht, welche HDD ich mir schnappe... 7200.11 mit 1,5tb oder weiter auf die 7200.12 warten...  Brauch mehr Platz...

Dann tausch ich noch meinen Nanoxia gegen nen XThermal aus (Rahmen transparent, Lüfterblätter schwarz, weiße LEDs), wenn der gut ist, kauf ich den noch 4*, der wird dann 3* in der Front und 1* im Heck meines Armorsuits verbaut 
Gibt garantiert nen besseren Effekt als die blauen Lüfter, die schon drin sind...
An/Ausschalter für die ganzen Lüfter brauch ich auch noch (einen hab ich schon, 2 weitere will ich haben), dann kann das Ding auch mal nachts laufen, ohne zu leuchten und vorher Stecker rauszuziehen


----------



## NCphalon (11. Januar 2009)

Bei mir kommt in jedem fall zum geburtstag (in ca. einem Monat) en neues NT, wahrscheinlich en Enermax Pro82+ oder sowas in der art, das CPU Stromkabel meines momentanen OCZ ModStream 450W is zu kurz da das wegen der bauweise des Rebel 12 un meines Mobos diagonal bis an den linken oberen Rand meines Boards gehn muss.

Ansonsten vllt noch ne batterie Lüfter, ich versuch grad rauszufinden was meine ansprüche sin un welche Lüfter die erfüllen^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2009)

nächste woche ne GTX 285


----------



## aXwin (11. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden fall nen Quad um meinem 775-Bord nochmal bisschen feuer zu machen bevor dann irgendwann ein i7 kommt.


----------



## Owly-K (11. Januar 2009)

GTX285 und Q9550 sind im Anmarsch.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2009)

Das neue Album von Amon Amarth.
Und demnächst mal wieder 'nen Kasten Bier.


----------



## roadgecko (11. Januar 2009)

4GB Ram.


----------



## Baerenstein (11. Januar 2009)

ich will mir ein neues Sytem zulegen mit einem Core i7 920 mit Noctua Kühler, einem Asus Rampage 2 Extreme, 6GB DDR3 von Corsair, 750 Watt Netzteil von Bequiet, eine GTX 285 von Zotac, und noch schöne schnelle HDD's im Raid,


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

Ein Deneb!
Und ne neue HD 640GB!


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Januar 2009)

ich denke ne externe 1TB Platte ist mal fällig.
dazu brauch ich noch ein paar lüfter für meinen Mod.

aber das kommt erst nächsten Monat.


----------



## _HKT_ (11. Januar 2009)

in ein par monaten vieleicht 
-Gehäuse
-NT
-Bord
-CPU


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

In ein paar stunden hoffentlich:
E5200Intel Dual Core E5200 2.50GHz 800MHz S775 2MB 45nm Box - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
MSI P35 NEO-FMSI P35 Neo-F iP35 S775 FSB 1333MHz PCIe ATX - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
2X2GB DDR2-800 RAM:2x2048MB Kit OCZ Titanium XTC 800MHz CL4 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
aRTIC COOLING FREEZER 7 PRO:Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 PRO PWM S775 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Januar 2009)

GTX 285
8GB DDR2-1000 RAM von G.Skill


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

> GTX 285


Boah*sabber*



> 8GB DDR2-1000 RAM von G.Skill


 
WTF?
8gb?




> In ein paar stunden hoffentlich:
> E5200Intel Dual Core E5200 2.50GHz 800MHz S775 2MB 45nm Box - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
> MSI P35 NEO-FMSI P35 Neo-F iP35 S775 FSB 1333MHz PCIe ATX - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
> 2X2GB DDR2-800 RAM:2x2048MB Kit OCZ Titanium XTC 800MHz CL4 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
> aRTIC COOLING FREEZER 7 PRO:Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 PRO PWM S775 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!


Bestellt !
Yeahhhhhhh


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Januar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> WTF?
> 8gb?



Lieber haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben. Ist außerdem ultra günstig mit weniger als 80 Euro.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Lieber haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben. Ist außerdem ultra günstig mit weniger als 80 Euro.




genau 

hab auch letzte woche auf 8GB aufgerüstet. wer weiß wie lange wir mit niedrigen DDR2 preisen gesegnet sind ...


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr meint


----------



## der_yappi (11. Januar 2009)

Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem riesigem Kaffepott.
Mein Freundin würd den dann kriegen - ist so en kleiner Koffeinjunkie


----------



## FadeOfReality (11. Januar 2009)

da müsstest du zu uns nach wien shopping city : millennium city in den "schwachsinns" store "Staxx§ kommen da haben wir ein überdimensioniertes "heferl" mit nem knappen 3,4liter gesehn gestern!


----------



## willy (11. Januar 2009)

G19 und Razer mamba xD man sind das geile stücke


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

Razer 4 erver 
Topic:Grammar in use


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2009)

wahrscheinlich erstmal nen Neuen TV oder Tv karte, da mein alter grad aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Nickles (11. Januar 2009)

Mein beileid


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

Neuer Fernseher ist besser, sonst musst du den PC immer einschalten, wenn du gucken willst.


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Januar 2009)

HD4870
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Muss morgen mein Sparbuch ein bisschen ausplündern.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Januar 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> HD4870


Eine Single-HD4870 ist nicht so mein Geschmack.



> Crysis
> Crysis Warhead


Crysis ist ein schönes Spiel, aber ich würde es mir über Steam holen, weil du sonst Securom aufm PC hast und immer die CD einlegen musst.



> Muss morgen mein Sparbuch ein bisschen ausplündern.


So geht es mir auch manchmal. Und dann wundere ich mich, wie der Kontostand nur so schnell sinken konnte. 


Apropos Sparbuch: Ich benutze nur mein Girokonto (3% Zinsen). Mein Sparbuch (0,75% Zinsen) ist die ganze Zeit inaktiv und wartet darauf, dass im Jahr 2010 etwas frei wird, danach wird es aufgelöst.
Mein Sparbuch hat im Jahr 2008 sagenhafte 0,09€ Zinsen abgeworfen. Und ich bekam am Jahresende wie immer einen Kontoauszug zugeschickt, für den die Bank mehr als 9 Cent zahlt. 


@Topic:
Außer einem Führerschein ist keine Anschaffung geplant.


MfG, Jever


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Januar 2009)

Apropos Führerschein. Ich werd bald nen Motorradschein machen und mir ein Motorrad kaufen. Eine 600er, wahrscheinlich eine gebrauchte Yamaha R6. Freu mich schon voll drauf.


----------



## f3rr1s (12. Januar 2009)

ich wart auf AM3 Phenoms  die sollen mal hine machen bei amd xD


----------



## speedstar (12. Januar 2009)

Samsung Syncmaster 2343BW (23", 2048x1152  )


----------



## DoomHeidi (12. Januar 2009)

Warte bis der Phenom II X4 940 billiger wird.250€ ist ne Stange Geld


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein Sparbuch (0,75% Zinsen).....
> Mein Sparbuch hat im Jahr 2008 sagenhafte 0,09€ Zinsen abgeworfen.


 
Mal eben ausrechnen, wieviel Kohle du auf dem Konto hast.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2009)

ich hol mir vermutlich ein HTC Touch HD da mein MP3-Player weg ist, und es sonst nix gescheites gibt ( und ich das Teil unbedingt haben will ^^ )

Klick!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

Der Preis ist ja schon mal sehr lecker.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja schon mal sehr lecker.


 
ahwas, das sind 500€, das zahle ich doch aus der Portokasse


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

taks schrieb:


> ahwas, das sind 500€, das zahle ich doch aus der Portokasse


 
Mit 500€ Scheinen zünde ich normaler Weise meine Lippengerollten an.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit 500€ Scheinen zünde ich normaler Weise meine Lippengerollten an.


 
ich hätte gedacht für 500€ bekommst so n 10 liter Whiskyfass


----------



## willy (12. Januar 2009)

ich wart, bis amd nen gescheiten prozzi gemacht hat, dann kauf ich mir nen bessren von intel 


btw, dieses jahr kommt auf jedenfall noch ein yamaha DT 125 her


----------



## Tom3004 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich rüste meine Grafikkarte auf.....GTX 260, HD48701Gb, GTX 280......
Naja dan brauch ich abr wieder ein Netzteil.....dann brauch ich aber wieder ein neues Board, weil mein Prozi sonst die Grafikkarte ausbremst....Q6600@2,4Ghz


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich rüste meine Grafikkarte auf.....GTX 260, HD48701Gb, GTX 280......
> Naja dan brauch ich abr wieder ein Netzteil.....dann brauch ich aber wieder ein neues Board, weil mein Prozi sonst die Grafikkarte ausbremst....Q6600@2,4Ghz



Wie kann man den seine Grafikkarte aufrüsten,machs du da etwa ne neue GPU drauf?!


----------



## Janny (12. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neuer Fernseher ist besser, sonst musst du den PC immer einschalten, wenn du gucken willst.



Der ist eh 24h an  tv ist beier reparatur. da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

Mein Phenom II kommt Morgen.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Januar 2009)

mein Sennheiser PC151 kommt morgen :Banane:
und am Mittwoch habe ich nen Termin bei nem Autohändler aber fragt bitte nicht wieso ich habe langsam die Schnauze voll


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Januar 2009)

Was wird es denn für ein Auto?


----------



## CeresPK (13. Januar 2009)

Subaru Impreza 2.0 soll es werden am besten MJ 2001/2002.
Aber das rumgefahre nur wegen dieses Autos was man leider kaum hier antrifft ist heftig 
also lass ich mir jetzt einen Impreza von nem Händler besorgen. Bezahle ich eben ein bisl mehr xD


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Januar 2009)

Das kannte ich auch, musste auch von da nach da Fahren um mein Auto,
was ich wollte, zu bekommen. Da muss man durch, aber wenn man drin 
sitzt und Sagen kann "Es ist mein´s". Dann hat man ein Zufriedenstellendes
Gefühll und freut sich.


----------



## Rally (13. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mir noch ein Sockel AM2 Sys zusammenbauen

- X2 5600 ( gibts bei meinem Händler für 60,00 EUR)
- MSI K9A2M-CF ( für 30,00 EUR schon gekauft)
- 2 GB DDR2 RAM muss ich mir noch holen
- und nen Kühler...

Dann wird das ganze in ein Coolermaster C690 verbaut!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2009)

Das Gehäuse ist nicht schlecht, habe ich letztens mal Live gesehen.


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

Entweder einen 24" für PC oder einen 32" LCD TV (Sony oder Samsung).

Beides in diesem Jahr...bei den 24"er Preisen fällt es mir schwer zu wiederstehen, wehalb ich den Monitor zwischenschieben wollte.


----------



## Klausr (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt endlich eine ablösung für mein betagtes Thermaltake Xaser III aus 2003.Sollte noch im laufe der nächsten 2 wochen klappen - ein Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress - Black Window


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Januar 2009)

wird wohl wakü pumpe + AGB sein >.< ..kruzifix


----------



## CeresPK (14. Januar 2009)

Ein Auto genaueres kann ich euch dann in 15:30 Stunden sagen


----------



## Jason197666 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mir ein NT von Tagan kaufen. Ich denk mal dieses hier:
Tagan TG500-BZ Preisvergleich - Netzteil - Günstig kaufen bei Preissuchmaschine.de


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

hab ich, is geil^^
leuchtet außerdem heller als auf dem bild da


----------



## CeresPK (14. Januar 2009)

hmm es wird auf jeden Fall nen Subaru Impreza BJ 2002


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2009)

Demnächst eine GTX285.
Das Teil hier muss ja was zum Arbeiten haben..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

jetzt hör auf mich damit zu belästigen


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

Morgen 3 Spiele.Sollten sehr gut und billig sein.Ich hab bis jetzt nur Crysis und Bioshock.Gibt es da Must Have Titel?(Ego-shooter,Strategie)Ich hätte da an Stalker,CoH und Fear gedacht.


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

alle fear teile! (gibt son pack, fear gold oder so) coh war mal lustig, jetzt ist es verpatcht, aber der singleplayer is ziemlich cool. stalker <3


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe das ich FEAR Uncut irgendwo finde.Ist nämlich selten,auch wenn man in Österreich wohnt.Ich kaufe nie zensierte Medien(DVD,Games,CDs)Hab heute auch die Gold Box gesehen,aber halt cut.


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hol mal ein paar alte Rennspiele nach, kauf mir bald TDU und NFS MW.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

NFS MW will ich mir auch kaufen.Einer der wenigen guten NFS Teile der neuen Zeit.


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich FEAR Uncut irgendwo finde.Ist nämlich selten,auch wenn man in Österreich wohnt.Ich kaufe nie zensierte Medien(DVD,Games,CDs)Hab heute auch die Gold Box gesehen,aber halt cut.



uncut patches gibts wie sand am meer  vorallem für fear, nur ein paar megabyte


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> uncut patches gibts wie sand am meer  vorallem für fear, nur ein paar megabyte


 
Sind die aber nicht alle illegal, weil sie Datein austauschen und somit die Lizenzvereinbarung verletzen?


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

kenns du wayne?


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> kenns du wayne?


unsere Mods kennen ihn nicht


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2009)

Wer zum Teufel ist Wayne und wer umgeht hier wieder irgendwelche Mechanismen? 

*hust*


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

siehst du Willy sag ich doch


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel ist Wayne und wer umgeht hier wieder irgendwelche Mechanismen?
> 
> *hust*


 
*meine Hände in Unschuld wasch* 

Wayne....?
Ich kenne Wayne Palmer, Präsident der USA bei Jack.


----------



## willy (17. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> siehst du Willy sag ich doch



ich hab nie nen link gepostet 

wer trotzdem nen uncut patch haben will, geht da drauf:

super-krasse-uncut-patches lol


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

so kann mans auch machen xD


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

Lohnt es sich Doom3 zu kaufen?


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

FEAR würde ich mir schon kaufen,aber nur wenn das mit dem Bloodpatch auf funzt.Sonst bestell ich halt die Uncut bei G.......y.


----------



## willy (17. Januar 2009)

klar funzt das, hab selbst oft benutzt

doom3 is ziemlich lustig, für damalige verhältnisse (ich war glaub ich 12 lol^^) ziemlich solider shooter


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

Bin grad vom einkaufen zuückgekommen.Ich hab jetzt folgendes gekauft:
Stalker:shadow of chernobyl
Warhammer 40000awn of war
Company of heroes

FEAR hat es nicht gegeben,sonst hätte ich es gekauft.


----------



## willy (17. Januar 2009)

internet ftw

http://www.amazon.de/Sierra-F-E-A-R..._2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1232214954&sr=8-2

preis is aber etwas hoch


----------



## Overlocked (17. Januar 2009)

Endlich ein neues Gehäuse und eine 500 GB oder 750 GB HD.


----------



## willy (17. Januar 2009)

ne 1TB große externe Platte, wahr. Western Digital Elements 1000GB


----------



## computertod (17. Januar 2009)

wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange dauern, dann hol ich mir ne 500Gb Platte
weihnachten kommt neue Hardware für meinen PC, sprich neues Board, neue CPU, neuer RAM(6GB) und ne neue Graka


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

Ich will mir vielleicht noch FarCry von Steam runterladen.(kaufen)
Weiss jemand ob das da *Uncut* ist?
Komm aus Österreich und ich sehe bei Steam immer so Pegi-einstufungen neben den Spielen.Bei FarCry ist ein Mature zeichen von der ESRB.


----------



## Janny (18. Januar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange dauern, dann hol ich mir ne 500Gb Platte
> weihnachten kommt neue Hardware für meinen PC, sprich neues Board, neue CPU, neuer RAM(6GB) und ne neue Graka



Bis dahin steht in klammern bestimmt schon (16Gb)


----------



## computertod (19. Januar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Bis dahin steht in klammern bestimmt schon (16Gb)



wieso? 6gb müssen bis dahin doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

Den 940BE gibts jetz schon für 229,-!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Januar 2009)

@ davidenine

Ja es ist uncut...

Das demnächst meiner ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Asus VW246H



greetz


----------



## Special_Flo (19. Januar 2009)

Ich kaufe mir bald...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DEDE2005 (19. Januar 2009)

Q9650


----------



## Nickles (19. Januar 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Desktop - Sockel 775 - Intel® Celeron S 430
Celeron s zum spaßocen


----------



## davidenine (19. Januar 2009)

Ich kauf mir bald FarCry Uncut im Steamstore
@Dante
Danke für die Info


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Das demnächst meiner ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Asus VW246H
> 
> 
> 
> greetz


 
Sehr lecker, das Gerät.


----------



## computertod (20. Januar 2009)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir bald...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch ein Home of Hardware fan? 
den Xilence hab ich auch, nur mit 120mm 
noch ne blöde Frage zu deiner HDD: wieso "nur" 160Gb?


----------



## Special_Flo (20. Januar 2009)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> auch ein Home of Hardware fan?
> den Xilence hab ich auch, nur mit 120mm
> noch ne blöde Frage zu deiner HDD: wieso "nur" 160Gb?



Erstmal ja das bin ich...... der Club of Hoh..
und die HDD ist so klein weil meine sys platte wird habe ja schon 1TB drin

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Uziflator (22. Januar 2009)

Einen Noctua NH-U12P  wäre aber fast der IFX-14 geworden und einen Deneb 940BE dazu!


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Januar 2009)

Q9650 *freu*


----------



## El Hune (22. Januar 2009)

Ein besseres Mainboard als mein M2N-SLI mit mehr als 8 lains ich hoff mal mein neues hat 16lains

Ich warte noch auf AM3 und dann mal schaun ne.

Ich will mehr für meine 2x8800gtx haben so das ich die auch mal auf volllast sehen kann

Aber ich weiss nicht ob ich mir das geld sparen soll für ne 295GTX.


----------



## davidenine (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen wegen FarCry(1).Leider hab ich keinen anderen Thread gefunden,ein FarCry Sammelthread existiert ja nich.

1.Unterstütz das Spiel Mehrkernprozzesoren?
2. Kann man auf die amerikanische Uncutversion einen Deutschen Sprachpatch installieren?Wenn ja,woher bekomm ich denn?
3.Warum lässt sich AA und HDR nicht gleichzeitig aktivieren?

Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen wegen FarCry(1).Leider hab ich keinen anderen Thread gefunden,ein FarCry Sammelthread existiert ja nich.
> 
> 1.Unterstütz das Spiel Mehrkernprozzesoren?


 
Jep.



davidenine schrieb:


> 2. Kann man auf die amerikanische Uncutversion einen Deutschen Sprachpatch installieren?Wenn ja,woher bekomm ich denn?


 
Äh, das ist illegal, da du das Spiel dadurch veränderst. 



davidenine schrieb:


> 3.Warum lässt sich AA und HDR nicht gleichzeitig aktivieren?


 
Das war schon immer so, beides gleichzeitig geht nicht. Kann aber auch an deiner Grafikkarte liegen, welche hast du?


----------



## davidenine (23. Januar 2009)

GeForce 9800 GT mit dem neusten Treiber.Ich hab garnich gewusst das FarCry Mehrkernprozzesoren unterstützt.Das Game is ja schon 5 Jahre alt.Cool.Bezüglich Sprachpatch:Gibt es da echt keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> GeForce 9800 GT mit dem neusten Treiber.Ich hab garnich gewusst das FarCry Mehrkernprozzesoren unterstützt.Das Game is ja schon 5 Jahre alt.Cool.Bezüglich Sprachpatch:Gibt es da echt keine Möglichkeit?


 
Achso, Far Cry 1. 
Nee, das läuft natürlich am Besten mit einem Kern, mehrer bringen nichts.
Hab's mir gedacht, dass du eine Nvidia hast. 
Bei Nvidia gehts nicht. Entwerde HDR oder AA, such es dir aus.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte seit der 8800 GTX unterstützt jede Nvidia Karte AA und HDR gleichzeitig. Oder is das bloß bei neuen Spielen so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich dachte seit der 8800 GTX unterstützt jede Nvidia Karte AA und HDR gleichzeitig. Oder is das bloß bei neuen Spielen so?


 
Das Game muss das auch unterstützen und Far Cry geht ja erst seit Patch 1,3 mit HDR.
Damals war was anderes nicht mnöglich.
Heute nervt HDR nur noch....


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2009)

Meine X1950er haben HDR und AA bislang immer gleichzeitig unterstützt (außer vielleicht bei Age of Empires 3). Bei ATI ging das ja schon immer


----------



## davidenine (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt auch vor mir das Spiel über Steam zu kaufen.Aber wenn ich zu den Lizenzbedingungen komme,erscheint so ein Fenster: Daten werden über eine nicht gesicherte Verbindung gesendet....(Kann sein das Steam den IE nutzt?)Ich hab noch die alte Version vom IE drauf,da sich die neue nicht installieren lässt.Und Steam kann ja leider nur den IE nutzen.Bevor ich meine Daten angebe,will ich sicher gehen,das die keiner sieht.Ist das ganze sicher?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine X1950er haben HDR und AA bislang immer gleichzeitig unterstützt (außer vielleicht bei Age of Empires 3). Bei ATI ging das ja schon immer


 
Richtig, bei ATI ging das schon immer, deshalb fragte ich ja auch, welche Grafikkarte er hat. 



davidenine schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch vor mir das Spiel über Steam zu kaufen.Aber wenn ich zu den Lizenzbedingungen komme,erscheint so ein Fenster: Daten werden über eine nicht gesicherte Verbindung gesendet....(Kann sein das Steam den IE nutzt?)Ich hab noch die alte Version vom IE drauf,da sich die neue nicht installieren lässt.Und Steam kann ja leider nur den IE nutzen.Bevor ich meine Daten angebe,will ich sicher gehen,das die keiner sieht.Ist das ganze sicher?


 
Hinter dem "http" muss gleich ein "s" kommen und ein Schloss Sysbol ist an der Adressenleiste zu erkennen.
Wieso geht die neue IE Version nicht?


----------



## davidenine (23. Januar 2009)

Ja,das Game wurde von mir jetzt über die Steam Website gekauft.(Firefox)Vorher hab ich den Steam Client benutzt,aber der war mir dann zu unsicher.Das Spiel wird gerade geladen,aber das dauert noch ne Weile is bei 3%@290 kb/s.Ich weiss FarCry is schon uralt,aber ich hab von 2003 bis 2009 einen echt schlechten Pc gehabt,Spiele waren da kein großes Thema.Und jetzt will ich das versäumte aufhohlen.Einer der Gründe warum ich so ein altes Spiel gekauft hab is der,das Crysis mich sehr entäuscht hat.Ich hätte mir einfach mehr bezüglich Peformance/Qualität erwartet und werde das Game warscheinlich auch erst mit dem nächsten Prozzesor zocken.(2.3 Monate)FarCry soll ja auch noch recht gut sein und die Hardwareanforderungen übertrifft mein Pc bei weitem.
Also ich freue mich schon aufs zocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Das Spiel ist war schon alt, aber immer noch geil.
Besorg dir auch FEAR, das Teil rockt ebenfalls.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

Nächste Woche Donnerstag mein Auto und dannach gleich die erste Tankfüllung weil ich heute bei der Probefahrt den Tank fast lehrgefahren habe und das Tankleuchtchen schon schön Gelb vor sich hin leuchtet


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Donnerstag mein Auto und dannach gleich die erste Tankfüllung weil ich heute bei der Probefahrt den Tank fast lehrgefahren habe und das Tankleuchtchen schon schön Gelb vor sich hin leuchtet


 
Ja, genau, das sind völlig neue Zahlungen, die auf dich zukommen. Ebenso Steuern und Versicherungen.
Versicherungen gehören wie Banken zu den Straßenräubern, Trickbetrügern und Wegelagerern.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

was ich krass finde sind die Versicherungen (dabei bezahle ich dann "nur" als währe ich bei 100%) da kommen im Monat mal locker so um die 150€ auf mich zu (Subaru Impreza eben, scheiß Exotenautos) 
naja mal sehen was der Tankwart sagt wenn ich mit dem kleinen 50l (vlt sinds auch nur 45l ) Tank ankomme


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> was ich krass finde sind die Versicherungen (dabei bezahle ich dann "nur" als währe ich bei 100%) da kommen im Monat mal locker so um die 150€ auf mich zu (Subaru Impreza eben, scheiß Exotenautos)


 
Finde ich auch eine Frechheit. Mein Vater fährt seit Jahrzehnten Lancia. Die habe aber die gleiche Versicherungseinstufung wie Porsche, weil die so selten sind. 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> naja mal sehen was der Tankwart sagt wenn ich mit dem kleinen 50l (vlt sinds auch nur 45l ) Tank ankomme


 
Da reicht eine Tankfüllung doch locker für 300km.


----------



## McAtze (23. Januar 2009)

Ich werde mir demnächst zwei HP Pavilion w2228h TFTs für meinen Schreibtisch holen.


http://saved.im/odqwmte2cwxo/hpw2228h.png


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

find ich auch fieß.
besser wäre doch das man Exoten etwas niedriger einstuft als etwa Golf und BMW 3er.
Damit sich die Autos besser verkaufen aber ne davon wird ja kein deutsches "qualitäts" Auto vekauft.
(bitte nicht falsch verstehen Opel und BMW finde ich durchaus atraktiv)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> (bitte nicht falsch verstehen Opel und BMW finde ich durchaus atraktiv)


 
Ich fahre ja nur deshalb Opel, weil ich immer einen Wagen fahren will, der nach seinem Gründer benannt ist. 
Was anderes kommt mir nicht auf den Hof. 
Bei BMW, VW, AUDI und Benz nicht möglich.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

Carl Benz?
hieß der so.
achso ne der hieß ja Daimler gell *schäm*
naja Subaru heißt Übersetzt etwa: Zusammenschluss, Gemeinschaft
was auch zur Geschichte Passt.
Weltgrößter Allrad-PKW-Hersteller


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja nur deshalb Opel, weil ich immer einen Wagen fahren will, der nach seinem Gründer benannt ist.
> Was anderes kommt mir nicht auf den Hof.
> Bei BMW, VW, AUDI und Benz nicht möglich.


Abkürzungen sind doch viel schönere Autonamen, z.B. Bayrische Motorenwerke oder High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Abkürzungen sind doch viel schönere Autonamen, z.B. Bayrische Motorenwerke oder High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle.


 
Bevor ich was von den Bayrischen Motoren Werken fahre, bin ich doch lieber ohne Power ewig letzter.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bevor ich was von den Bayrischen Motoren Werken fahre, bin ich doch lieber ohne Power ewig letzter.


gibts für Subaru irgend eine Abkürzung? wenn nicht lasst euch mal schnell was einfallen
Ich bin auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet *in Ecke vergriech*


----------



## willy (23. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> gibts für Subaru irgend eine Abkürzung? wenn nicht lasst euch mal schnell was einfallen
> Ich bin auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet *in Ecke vergriech*



Reisschüssel xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> Reisschüssel xD


 
Er meint einen Namen aus den Buchstaben, die Subaru ergeben.


----------



## willy (23. Januar 2009)

hat der Subaru nichts mit RS im namen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> hat der Subaru nichts mit RS im namen?


 
Hä?
Worauf willst du hinaus?

Für aru habe ich armseliger Rost untersatz, aber sub ist blöd.


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Januar 2009)

sub.

super unterleibs bombe


----------



## msix38 (24. Januar 2009)

morgen kaufe ich mir jede menge esse...->grüne Woche


----------



## willy (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hä?
> Worauf willst du hinaus?
> 
> Für aru habe ich armseliger Rost untersatz, aber sub ist blöd.



naja, japanische autos haben des öfteren ein RS hinten dran hängen, wie zb. Toyota Supra RS oder so, das bedeutet Reisschüssel :>


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> naja, japanische autos haben des öfteren ein RS hinten dran hängen, wie zb. Toyota Supra RS oder so, das bedeutet Reisschüssel :>


tja dann las dir mal was einfallen die genaue Bezeichnung ist nämlich Subaru Impreza 2.0 GX


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Ich werde mir wohl demnächst das fünfte Maximus 2 Formula abholen.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

wieso das denn?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> naja, japanische autos haben des öfteren ein RS hinten dran hängen, wie zb. Toyota Supra RS oder so, das bedeutet Reisschüssel :>


Ich kenne nur RS = RapidShare.



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> tja dann las dir mal was einfallen die genaue Bezeichnung ist nämlich Subaru Impreza 2.0 GX


GX? Noch nie gehört. Ich kenne GTX und GX2. Aber das ist alles Müll, X2 ist besser. Oder bei Retro-Grakas auch XTX.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wieso das denn?


 
Wieso wohl... 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur RS = RapidShare.
> 
> GX? Noch nie gehört. Ich kenne GTX und GX2. Aber das ist alles Müll, X2 ist besser. Oder bei Retro-Grakas auch XTX.


 
GX? Hmm, GX2 kenne ich, ist aber nicht der Hit, GTX ist besser, X2 braucht niemand und XTX ist völlig verlatet.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso wohl...


ahh krummes PCB

GX ist doch schick aber fragt mich nicht wofür das steht, bei dem Vorgänger hieß es glaube noch GT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ahh krummes PCB


 
Nö, die Speicherbänge verabschieden sich. Die blauen gehen nicht mehr, die weißen zicken schon.
Werde es nächste Woche noch mal tauschen.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

Ich stehe gerade vor der Wahl welches Autoradio es denn nun sein soll.
mit nem ollen Clarion scheißteil gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden es soll schon Pioneer sen 
(jaja ich weiß tief, breit, PIONEER )

in meine engee wahl kommen diese hier:
DEH-P4100SD Pioneer Autoradio, CD Tuner - Car Entertainment
DEH-P3100UB Pioneer Autoradio, CD Tuner - Car Entertainment


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Meins ist Opel. Keine Ahnung, wer die wirklich herstellt, ist auch egal, da es schon dreimal getauscht wurde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2009)

Ich werde mir nen 2. Moni kaufen  

Wahrscheinlich den hier: 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG W2242T-PF 22" (black)


Genialer Preis


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich werde mir nen 2. Moni kaufen


Eine gerade Anzahl an Monitoren hat aber den Nachteil, dass das Bild in der Mitte geteilt ist -> schlecht für's Zocken. 3 Monitore sind besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Eine gerade Anzahl an Monitoren hat aber den Nachteil, dass das Bild in der Mitte geteilt ist -> schlecht für's Zocken. 3 Monitore sind besser.



Wer sagt denn zum zocken o.O 

Dann kann ich surfen und nebenbei Videos gucken, bzw. zoggn und nebenbei Anwendungen sehen, oder Videos. Dafür ist der Gedacht


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Eine gerade Anzahl an Monitoren hat aber den Nachteil, dass das Bild in der Mitte geteilt ist -> schlecht für's Zocken. 3 Monitore sind besser.



Man muss das Game ja nich auf beiden laufen lassen


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

jetzt ist es ja doch noch ein LG geworden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> jetzt ist es ja doch noch ein LG geworden



jop


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

Home » Warenkorb
Bild
Anzahl
Artikel
Einzelpreis
Summe
Entfernen



Aerocool 120mm Fan Turbine 3000 - blue 
Lieferzeit: lagernd
8,90 EUR 
8,90 EUR 
inkl. 19 % MwSt. 




Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED UV 1350 Lüfter - 120mm 
Lieferzeit: lagernd
7,90 EUR 
7,90 EUR 
inkl. 19 % MwSt. 




Revoltec Lüfter Dark Grey 120mm - grey 
Lieferzeit: lagernd
8,90 EUR 
8,90 EUR 
inkl. 19 % MwSt. 




Sharkoon Rebel 9 Window Kit - black 
Lieferzeit: lagernd
9,90 EUR 
9,90 EUR 
inkl. 19 % MwSt. 




EKL Silent Power Black Fan - 120mm 
Lieferzeit: lagernd
2,50 EUR 
2,50 EUR 
inkl. 19 % MwSt. 

38,10 EUR
Zwischensumme: 
inkl. MwSt. 19%: 6,08 EUR
exkl. Versandkosten
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Scythe White LED SY802512WH-VR - 80mm

Art.Nr.: LUSY-026

 bestellen 
 lagernd 
 Angebot 
statt 9,90 EUR *
nur 3,90 EUR * 
inkl. 19 % MwSt., exkl. Versandkosten
Weißer 80mm großer Kaze Lüfter von Scythe mit immenser Leistung und weißer LED
durchschnittliche Produktbewertung:

Produkt bewerten
Alle Bewertungen
(3 Bewertungen)


Mit den neuen White LED Lüftern aus der Kaze Serie zeigt der besonders durch seine fantastischen S-Flex Lüfter bekannte Hersteller Scythe nun einen neuen Lüfter, der nicht nur in puncto Leistung und Lautstärke überzeugt. 

Durch den bereits im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Drehregler kann der 80mm große Lüfter für beinahe alle Zwecke eingesetzt werden, in denen eine gute Kühlung vonnöten ist. Ob mit 1300 Umdrehungen als Silent Lüfter am Gehäuse oder mit vollen 3400 Umdrehungen in der Minute für eine brachiale Kühlleistung. Hier ist alles möglich. Der Drehregler kann übrigens mit der ebenfalls enthaltenen Slotblende an der Gehäuserückseite befestigt werden. 

Zurück zur Optik: Nicht Schwarz, Grau oder Beige. Die neuen Scythe Lüfter zeichnen sich durch eine famose weiße Lackierung aus, welche bereits beim ersten Blick beeindrucken kann. Natürlich sind nicht nur die Lüfterblätter in Weiß gehalten, sondern auch der komplette Lüfterrahmen. 

Die im Rahmen eingelassenen weißen LEDs sorgen besonders nachts für eine sehr gute Beleuchtung, wodurch auch ausgefallene Modding-Projekte möglich sind. Die Leuchtkraft der LEDs ändert sich bei einer Änderung der Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters selbstverständlich nicht. 

Im Lieferumfang sind neben der bereits erwähnten Slotblende auch die nötigen Lüfterschrauben und ein 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter enthalten. 

Technische Details: 
•	Maße: 80x80x25mm 
•	Drehzahl: 1300 - 3400 U/Min 
•	Airflow: 13,02 - 47,35 CFM 
•	Lautstärke: 19,88 - 35,51 dB(A) 
•	Anschluss: 3-Pin (inkl. 4-Pin Adapter) 
•	Lebenserwartung: 30.000 Stunden 
•	Lager: Gleitlager 








42.10 euro

Revoltec Lüfter AirGuard 80x80x25mm

Art.Nr.: LURE-031

 bestellen 
 lagernd 

2,60 EUR * 
inkl. 19 % MwSt., exkl. Versandkosten
80mm Lüfter von Revoltec - 2.000 RPM, 22.4 dBA, 25.4 CFM
durchschnittliche Produktbewertung:
Produkt bewerten
Alle Bewertungen
(keine Bewertungen)


Mit der AirGuard-Serie bringt Revoltec sehr leistungsstarke Lüfter auf den Markt. Die geringe Geräuschentwicklung und die lange Betriebszeit von 50.000 Stunden werden durch das speziell entwickelte Hysint Lüfterlager erreicht. Zusätzlich sind die Kabel des Lüfters mit einem Nylongeflecht ummantelt - scharfe Kanten auf dem Board oder am Gehäuse beißen sich daran die Zähne aus.

Der Lüfter eignet sich speziell für den Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter in PC-Systemen. 

Technische Daten: 
•  Lüftergröße: 80x80x25mm 
•  Geräuschentwicklung: 22.41 dBA 
•  Luftstrom: 43.25 M³/Std 
•  Drehzahl: 2000 RPM 
•  Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex 
•  Betriebsspannung: 7 Volt - 12 Volt DC 
•  Stromverbrauch: 0.09 A 
•  Betriebszeit: 50.000 Stunden

Zum Lieferumfang gehört: Revoltec AirGuard 80mm Lüfter
44.70 euro


----------



## davidenine (30. Januar 2009)

Nächste Woche oder so bestell ich:
https://www.alternate.at/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Noiseblocker/BlackSilent_Fan_X1/243967/?                Gehäuse Lüfter
*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1* (Art.-Nr.: TL6V73)
        BlackSilent Fan X1 (80x80x25 mm)       

          € 7,99*
*€ 15,98**

 


 

 				         1          				*löschen* 
​ https://www.alternate.at/html/produ...htung/Sharkoon/Kaltlicht-Kathode_4in1/69848/?                Case Modding Beleuchtung
*Sharkoon Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1* (Art.-Nr.: TK#S40)
        Kaltlicht-Kathode 4in1 (für PC-Gehäuse)       

          € 10,99*
*€ 10,99**


 


 

 				         1          				*löschen* 
​ https://www.alternate.at/html/product/Gehaeuse_Zubehoer/Sharkoon/Rebel9_Window_Kit/228111/?                Gehäuse Zubehör
*Sharkoon Rebel9 Window Kit* (Art.-Nr.: TQZS03)
        Rebel9 Window Kit (für Sharkoon Rebel9)       

          € 11,49*
*€ 11,49**


*Zwischensumme:*
*€ 38,46**

*zzgl. Versandkosten1*
ab € 6,50*



                Gesamtsumme:
€ 44,96*


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

Auch det window kit ne


----------



## davidenine (30. Januar 2009)

Jep,is ne geile Sache das man das nachrüsten kann.Mein erstes Casemod,ich hoffe das wird alles gut aussehen nachher.


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

was haste denn derzeit?
value
oder
economy?


----------



## davidenine (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das Economy und du?


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Ich hab das Economy und du?



Fortress F01!


----------



## davidenine (1. Februar 2009)

Du warst nich gemeint aber egal..


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf mir bald das beyerdynamic DTX900 .


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2009)

Das dann hab ich was zum gucken Dr. House Season Staffel 1-3 Limitiert auf 2000…Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

Home » Warenkorb

Bild

Anzahl

Artikel

Einzelpreis

Summe

Entfernen

Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge Kühler

Lieferzeit: lagernd
10,90 EUR
10,90 EUR
inkl. 19 % MwSt.

Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 Cooler 92mm

Lieferzeit: lagernd
9,90 EUR
9,90 EUR
inkl. 19 % MwSt.

Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g

Lieferzeit: lagernd
6,90 EUR
6,90 EUR
inkl. 19 % MwSt.

Aerocool 120mm Fan Turbine 3000 - blue

Lieferzeit: lagernd
8,90 EUR
8,90 EUR
inkl. 19 % MwSt.

36,60 EUR

Zwischensumme: 

inkl. MwSt. 19%: 5,84 EUR
exkl. Versandkosten


----------



## davidenine (1. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf mir morgen Ma.h..t über Steam.Heute hab ich eh keine Zeit mehr zum zocken.Das Game ist Kult.Oder gibts was bessers für 8 oder 10€?


----------



## speedstar (2. Februar 2009)

Ein Gigabyte EP45-UD3P  Bye bye EX38-DS4...


----------



## elmoc (2. Februar 2009)

wenn die AM3 mobo´s kommen, kommt auch bei mir ne neue cpu, mobo, ram, festplatte...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. Februar 2009)

Bei mir wird wahrscheinlich ein Sony Ericsson W580i!


----------



## davidenine (2. Februar 2009)

Doch kein Manhunt sondern die Orange Box über Steam.Hoffentlich ist die im Österreichischen Store Uncut!?


----------



## CeresPK (2. Februar 2009)

Ich kaufe mir demnächst ne Knopfzelle CR 1620 wenn ich den mal nen Laden finde der eine hat 
ist für die Ersatzfernbedienung fürs Auto.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir demnächst ne Knopfzelle CR 1620 wenn ich den mal nen Laden finde der eine hat
> ist für die Ersatzfernbedienung fürs Auto.



Knopfzelle CR 1620 - Google Produktsuche

Also ich kaufe mir Morgen den Hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der linke. Ja ist zwar net ganz drauf aber morgen gibt es bilder xD


----------



## FadeOfReality (2. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe dir ist bewusst dass du ohne genehmigung von saturn das Bild nicht uppen darfst?

tu wenigstens das Saturn beim schild zensieren .. ich meins wirklich nur gut!


----------



## roadgecko (2. Februar 2009)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> ich hoffe dir ist bewusst dass du ohne genehmigung von saturn das Bild nicht uppen darfst?
> 
> tu wenigstens das Saturn beim schild zensieren .. ich meins wirklich nur gut!



Welches SaturnBild ? 
Naja ich habs mal geändert


----------



## FadeOfReality (2. Februar 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Welches SaturnBild ?
> Naja ich habs mal geändert



danke dir

geiler Moni.. hätt auch lieber n 24"er gehabt.. Schenker damals war aber nur für einen 22er bereit zu zahlen >.<


----------



## Janny (2. Februar 2009)

Er hätte mit dem Bild doch eigentlich nur weitere Werbung für Saturn gemacht, und den Monitor... versteh ich nicht ganz, aber Naja.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Februar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Er hätte mit dem Bild doch eigentlich nur weitere Werbung für Saturn gemacht, und den Monitor... versteh ich nicht ganz, aber Naja.



Warum sollte ich Werbung machen. Ist mir doch Wayne ob da Saturn oder Bratwurst steht 

Naja jetzt ist es weg und wir sind wieder eine glückliche PCGH-Community


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

Gerade eben neue Hardware bestellt. 
Endlich die passende Grafikkarte für den Phenom II.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gerade eben neue Hardware bestellt.
> Endlich die passende Grafikkarte für den Phenom II.



Was denn genau?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Was denn genau?


 
Wirst du schon merken, wenn ich aus Miami zurück komme, werde ich Bilder posten.


----------



## CentaX (2. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wirst du schon merken, wenn ich aus Miami zurück komme, werde ich Bilder posten.



Wurde in Miami grad Whisky verkauft oder gibt es wirklich andere Gründe, dich von deinen Schätzen im Keller wegzulocken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Wurde in Miami grad Whisky verkauft oder gibt es wirklich andere Gründe, dich von deinen Schätzen im Keller wegzulocken?


 

Die Firma zwingt mich dahin. 
Ich muss nach Miami, Key Biscayne, dort wo es 25° im Schatten sind und weißes Sand am Strand liegt, mit dazugehörigen Bikinihäschen. 
Wo ich Jetski fahren sollte und an dem hoteleigenem Golfplatz ein paar Partien spielen könnte. 
Man quartiert mich in so einem billigen 5 Sterne Hotel ein, 
mit nur einem Whirlpool und einer Dachterasse 
Zumindest habe ich in der Suite eine eigene Bar, 
mit Minikühlschrank direkt im Sofa drinne. 

Was tut man nicht alles für die Firma.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf mir Mittwoch ein *SilverStone Temjin TJ06*.
Das wird auf jeden Fall noch optisch und inhaltlich modifiziert, aber wie genau muss ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## gogle (2. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf mir freitag Silverstone SST-FT01B Fortress


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Februar 2009)

nix..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> nix..



Toller Spam, was bringt dir das jetzt?  

btt. ein Festplattengehäuse


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Toller Spam, was bringt dir das jetzt?
> 
> btt. ein Festplattengehäuse



meinungsbildung. ist doch erlaubt oder?? es wird gefragt, ich habe geantwortet. mein recht in unserm land.
aber wenns nich ok ist für dich , dann sorry für den post.


----------



## Overlocked (3. Februar 2009)

MS Office Student...


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir heute vom Örtlichen Händler ein Angebot für ne Festplatte bestellt, bestellt deswegen, weil der <250Gb nicht da hat


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2009)

ne zweite HD4850


----------



## davidenine (6. Februar 2009)

Demnächst eine neue Harddisk mit 250GB.Und n paar neue Dvds.


----------



## FadeOfReality (6. Februar 2009)

Grad 4,7 Meter DD Schlauch 16/10
@nemetona: thx!

muss nur noch die richtigen tüllen kaufen.. nur wird des erstmal verschoben weil meine finanzen des net ganz zulassen könnten (in ein paar tagen kommt die stromabrechnung >.<)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2009)

Lian Li A05a


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Februar 2009)

Hmmm also Hardware technisch steht jetzt erst mal nichts mehr an, aber diesen Monat muss ich noch die Studiengebühren + Sozialbeitrag bezahlen  ~700€, dann steht Dawn of War II auf meiner Liste und ich brauche vor mai noch ein neues Zelt....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Februar 2009)

Bald mache ich die erste Fahrstunde. An materiellen Sachen steht jetzt nichts großes an.


----------



## Rico-3000 (6. Februar 2009)

eine ASUS en-gtx260-216...


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

- Staubsauger
- Stuhl
- NEC Beamer
- EKL Alpenföhn
- XBOX360 für den Beamer


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf mir bald das schicke Teil hier:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Wenn denn endlich mal mein Geld überwiesen wird...


----------



## Masterwana (6. Februar 2009)

Wann kommt eigentlich das Lian Li A50*N* raus?
Sonst wird doch noch das A50*B*.


----------



## SilentKilla (6. Februar 2009)

Ne 2 TB Platte sobald sie auf etwa 170 Eus gefallen ist.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Februar 2009)

Ich verhandel gerade mit jemanden aus der Subaru-Community um ein WRX Lenkrad von Momo 
wenn ich glück habe bekomme ich es für 140€ (neupreis etwa 300€)


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2009)

Für solchen Preise kauf ich Felgen aber doch kein Lenkrad Oo.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Februar 2009)

was eine Felge oder nen kompletten Satz?  (eine denke ich mal)

Ja Subaru Orginalteile sind Teuer da kann auch mal nen kleiner WRX (non STI) Spoiler 400€ kosten


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2009)

Die Alus für meine Winterreifen haben mich damals alle vier zusammen 120€ gekostet.
Sind halt die Standard 16Zöller.

@Topic:
Ich kauf mir einen GT200 Wasserkühler passend zur schon erstandenen GTX260.


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Februar 2009)

... (weis nur noch nicht wann >.<)

Material für meinen CaseCon
also viieel Holz! 

hoffe nur dass das nicht allzuteuer wird.

wen das Proj interessiert:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-spezielles-gehaeuse-pc-gehaeuse-schrank.html


----------



## Nickles (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn alles gut geht bestell ich das zweite lukü paket für diesen monat :ugly.

Sie sind hier:
Warenkorb
Druckversion
Menge
Produkt
Stückpreis
Gesamtpreis
1

löschen
Gehäuse Lüfter
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 (Art.-Nr.: TL9V74)
BlackSilent Fan XL2 (120x120x25 mm)
€ 9,29*
€ 9,29*

1

löschen
Case Modding Lüfter
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 (Art.-Nr.: TL9VA1)
XLF-F1253 (120x120x25 mm)
€ 8,79*
€ 8,79*

1

löschen
Gehäuse Zubehör
Sharkoon Rebel12 Fan Frame (Art.-Nr.: TQZS04)
Rebel12 Fan Frame (für Sharkoon Rebel12)
€ 2,49*
€ 2,49*

1

löschen
Gehäuse Zubehör
Sharkoon Rebel9 Window Kit (Art.-Nr.: TQZS03)
Rebel9 Window Kit (für Sharkoon Rebel9)
€ 10,49*
€ 10,49*


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn alles so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle hol ich mir demnächst ein Asus P5Q Pro


----------



## push@max (8. Februar 2009)

Einen Sony KDL-32W4000


----------



## Basti95 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf mir ne Palit GeForce GTX285
und nen BenQ E2200HD.


----------



## Nickles (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidenine (5. März 2009)

Ich kauf mir morgen wohl die Uncut Pc Version von GTA:San andreas.Soweit ich weiss soll das Spiel sogar Widescreen nativ unterstützen was bei alten Spielen nicht immer normal ist.Freue mich schon darauf!


----------



## bobby (6. März 2009)

Panasonic PD 60 Blu-Ray Player


----------



## CeresPK (6. März 2009)

in 2-3 Monaten vlt ne Canon G10


----------



## A3000T (6. März 2009)

Ebenfalls in 2 - 3 Monaten solls ne gebrauchte Sparc Ultra 80 Workstation werden.


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

Das Aquacomputer aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version - A-C-Shop und das MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator - A-C-Shop
und drei Noiseblocker XL.1

Der Rest folgt etwas später!


----------



## CentaX (8. März 2009)

Ich bestell mir bald HAWX vor... Weiß nur noch nicht, wo :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ich bestell mir bald HAWX vor... Weiß nur noch nicht, wo :/


 
Wann kommt es denn raus? Habe gestern die Demo mal getestet und sieht schon recht lecker aus.


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wann kommt es denn raus? Habe gestern die Demo mal getestet und sieht schon recht lecker aus.



Am 20ten oder so


----------



## God-Among-Insects (8. März 2009)

Ich träume von Thermalright TRue Black 120 würde perfekt zu meinem Gehäuse und zum rest passen!aber es muss ein BMW her nachdem der führerschein beendet ist also wird es wohl nix


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2009)

Als nächstes auf meiner Liste stehen eigentlich nur noch Kleinigkeiten, wie 4GB kit OCZ Reaper für den zweit Rechner, Scythe Musashi, 120mm Nanoxia....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2009)

ne Playstation 3


----------



## CentaX (9. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Am 20ten oder so



19ten für PC 
Ich hab die Demo mit diesem Demo- Mod, der u.a. mehr Flugzeuge freischaltet, jetzt schon bis zum Erbrechen gespielt...


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> 19ten für PC
> Ich hab die Demo mit diesem Demo- Mod, der u.a. mehr Flugzeuge freischaltet, jetzt schon bis zum Erbrechen gespielt...



Stimmt, diesen Monat kommen so viele Sachen, raus da verliert man schon mal den überblick.


----------



## Zlicer (9. März 2009)

ich werde mir in nächster zeit (kann sich nur noch um jahre handeln) eine wakü, ein asus rampage 2 extreme, intel core i7 920, und ne neue graka kaufen

jaja nur des geld fehlt an der fantasie nicht^^......


----------



## Schluwel (9. März 2009)

das storm sniper gehäuse (oder das Raven sieht einfach krasser aus) 
warte noch bis ende vom Monat dann hab ich genug Geld für Gehäuse und 1366 Mobo)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Stimmt, diesen Monat kommen so viele Sachen, raus da verliert man schon mal den überblick.


 
Was kommt denn diesen Monat raus, hab da keine Ahnung?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. März 2009)

Ein Nullmodemkabel damit mein DigiSatreciever wieder funzt!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ein Nullmodemkabel damit mein DigiSatreciever wieder funzt!!


 
Das ist alles, was diesen Monat rauskommt?


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

Nur _Hawk_ und _The Last Remnant_ fallen mir auf die schnelle ein, aber die Demos haben mir ehrlich gesagt beide nicht gefallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur _Hawk_ und _The Last Remnant_ fallen mir auf die schnelle ein, aber die Demos haben mir ehrlich gesagt beide nicht gefallen.


 
Hawx fand ich jetzt ganz gut, auch wenn es schwer mit der Tastatur zu spielen ist.
The Last Remnant kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

Letzteres ist das erste Square Enix(die Final Fantasy Macher) Spiel auf dem PC seit zig Jahren.
Und für deren Verhältnisse ein totaler Reinfall .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. März 2009)

Morgen kaufe ich mir wieder was leckeres vom Burger King, Triple Whopper oder so.


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Letzteres ist das erste Square Enix(die Final Fantasy Macher) Spiel auf dem PC seit zig Jahren.
> Und für deren Verhältnisse ein totaler Reinfall .



Das ist auch misst, die Demo  hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, das letze was ich von Square Enix fürn PC habe ist FF VIII und VII aber noch etwas älter ist.


----------



## emmaspapa (9. März 2009)

MSI P45 Neo3-FR
8 GB OCZ Gold DDR2
JCP Galaxy Case
640 GB Hitachi HDT721064SLA0
und vermutlich eine HD4870, schaun mer mal welche es wird .....


----------



## Blueennifer (9. März 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BWS - Black Window

das case werde ich mir holen


----------



## 4clocker (9. März 2009)

Eine aufgebohrte GTX285 wird bestellt sobald mein neues Case fertig ist, wahrscheilich die Zotac Amp


----------



## SilentKilla (9. März 2009)

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX280 für meine GTX 285. Dann ist endlich Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

Ich brauche alles neu, weil ich meinen jetzigen PC unangetastet lassen will.

Also:
Phenom II, mit jeweils dem besten Takt (man kann ja sparen) samt hochwertigen Asus-Board.
Radeon 4890 oder was es dann eben neu gibt...
DDR 3 ohne Ende...


----------



## NOOKYN (9. März 2009)

Neuer Prozzi, denke an Q9550 da ich kein i7 haben will momentan.
Ist mir mein Board und der RAM zu Schade für!

Vllt auch eine neue Grafikkarte dazu, ala GTX285.

Und in Richtung Games, HAWX und dazu nen guten Joystick


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

Ich denke ich werde mir wenn wieder ordentlich Geld aufm Konto ist 4x die Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler kaufen für meine kleinen Corsair Riegel


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

Also dafür braucht man natürlich ordentlich Budget  .


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

ich brauch ja auch noch Geld um bis zum 15. tanken zu können 
irgendwie muss man ja nach Fulda zur Berufsschule und an arbeit kommen 

zudem bin ich schon fast blank


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> zudem bin ich schon fast blank


 
Schon am 10. fast wieder pleite? 
Was hast du denn so gekauft?


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

Es gibt Menschen die bekommen am 15. Geld .


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die bekommen am 15. Geld .


 
Ich kenne keine, die am 15. Geld bekommen. 
Ich bekomme meinen Hungerlohn immer erst am Monatsende. 
.... und zu Hause hält meine Frau dann die Hand auf, am Ende bleibt mir nichts mehr.... 
... Nur das eine oder andere Fass ist dann noch drin. 

Ich muss mir mal wieder neuen Inhalt besorgen.


----------



## maaaaatze (10. März 2009)

Ich bin einer der am 15. sein Geld bekommt quanti


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon am 10. fast wieder pleite?
> Was hast du denn so gekauft?


wieso schon am 10.
achso könnt ihr ja gar nicht wissen
ich bekomme immer am 15ten eines Monats mein Geld 

aber zu deiner Frage 

AMD Phenom II
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe
Lian Li PC60 FW
2x Noiseblocker Multiframe
und als Azubi schlaucht das schon ganz schön vom Konto


----------



## schnudenbubs (10. März 2009)

ein frisches brot und den phenom II. zum glück funzt der auf meinem board noch...oder lieber doch auf die am3 boards warten..mal sehen..


----------



## Uziflator (10. März 2009)

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - AMD ist nicht Schlecht!

Bald kommt meine Wakü,muss noch ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen.


----------



## Owly-K (11. März 2009)

Zuerst mal steht ein Enermax Revolution 85+ (ERV850EWT) auf dem Plan, damit die zweite Graka eingebaut werden kann.

Dann könnte es sein, dass der Zweitrechner mit etwas "true" Kupfer aufgewertet wird, sofern bis dahin noch erhältlich.

Letztlich noch ein keine Ahnung suggerierendes Shirt, um zu vertuschen, dass ich der Prototyp eines Nerds bin


----------



## Whoosaa (23. März 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Letztlich noch ein keine Ahnung suggerierendes Shirt, um zu vertuschen, dass ich der Prototyp eines Nerds bin








Ich hole mir wahrscheinlich demnaechst den LG W2600HP - zwar bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber alle Tests sprechen eine einheitliche Sprache: spitzen Teil.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. März 2009)

Core i7-920
Rampage II Extreme
3x2GB OCZ Core i7 Edition DDR3-1600 CL8

In 8 Tagen geht die Maus auf Bestellen


----------



## Demcy (23. März 2009)

HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX285 

Wenn ich mit dem Modding meines neue cases fertig bin


----------



## F0X1786 (23. März 2009)

Ihr werd mir bald das holen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann brauch ich nur noch mit meinem BMX im Regen fahren


----------



## push@max (23. März 2009)

Ein Starterkit für meine XBOX 360 bestehend aus einer 60GB HDD + HeadSet + Gold-Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. März 2009)

Demcy hast du keinen Link zum Tagebuch in deiner Siggi?
Werde bald das kaufen
Für Tagebuch brauche ich noch:
10 mal 13/10 Grade
8 mal 19/10 Winkel
4m UV-Aktiver Schlauch, blau scheinend, tranparent
3 mal Scythe Minebea 1600
360er Radi


----------



## drWatson (1. April 2009)

also bei mir is ma wieder ne GraKa fällig, nur is mir noch keine so schnell als dass es sich lohnen würde meine "alte" 8800GTX zu verkaufen...
...mal sehen wie's im sommer aussieht! 

mfG drWatson


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2009)

drWatson schrieb:


> also bei mir is ma wieder ne GraKa fällig, nur is mir noch keine so schnell als dass es sich lohnen würde meine "alte" 8800GTX zu verkaufen...
> ...mal sehen wie's im sommer aussieht!
> 
> mfG drWatson


Es gibt doch jetzt die HD 4890, die ist sehr gut und kostet nur 245€. Offiziell erscheint sie erst morgen, man kann sie aber schon seit einiger Zeit kaufen. Morgen, wenn das NDA zuende ist, gibt es nochmal mehr Händler und der Preis fällt.


----------



## drWatson (1. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Es gibt doch jetzt die HD 4890, die ist sehr gut und kostet nur 245€.


 
erstmal danke "Jever-Pilsner"!
...ich habe mich mit der karte noch gar nich so beschäftigt.
der Preis ist erstmal attraktiv [ich werde NIE wieder 550€ für ne graKA ausgeben...!!!]
bei ComputerBase wird ihr eine etwas höhere leistung als der GTX260 attestiert.
ComputerBase - Erster kompletter Test der Radeon HD 4890
--> das is mir zu wenig!
ich will einen ähnlichen Leistungssprung wie damals, als ich von der 6600GT auf die 8800GTX gewechselt habe...
...aber ich denke das dauert vlei noch n bissl!^^

mfG drWatson


----------



## CeresPK (1. April 2009)

entweder ich kaufe mir bald eine sehr umständlich zu vollführende Reparatur für mein Auto oder ich kaufe mir ein neues Auto 

Das dauert aber bestimmt noch alles 2-3Monate


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> entweder ich kaufe mir bald eine sehr umständlich zu vollführende Reparatur für mein Auto oder ich kaufe mir ein neues Auto
> 
> Das dauert aber bestimmt noch alles 2-3Monate


 
Was hat denn du Werkstatt gesagt, was ist genau kaputt und was kostet es?


----------



## CeresPK (1. April 2009)

also der bei dem ich das Auto gekauft habe sagte 8000€ nur die Teile (da ist aber bestimmt 6000€ ******aufschlag mit dabei [nein den namen der Werkstatt werde ich nicht unzensiert machen ])

Ich habe sie heute auch wieder heimgeholt und mal alles was defekt war (außer die Türen und hinterere Kotflügel) abgebaut

hier ein Album mit Bildern falls es dich interessiert 
abload.de - Bilderupload

Ich muss sagen die Front hat mich positiv überrascht, beim Heck wusste ich ja was auf mich zukommt aber leider kann ich immer noch nicht sagen was noch darunter ist 
morgen werde ich mal nen Termin zum Achsvermessen machen (aber auch in ner Werkstatt der ich vertraue ) und wie es dann weiter geht muss ich sehen.

Ich liebe dieses Auto eben einfach nur abgöttisch und möchte es am liebsten nie mehr hergeben aber wenn es eben nicht anders geht muss sie weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2009)

Wow, das Heck sieht echt fertig aus. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so extrem ist. 
Sag mal, kannst du Morgen noch ein paar Komplettaufnahmen machen, also nicht nur Nahaufnahmen, sondern auch die gesamte Seite, von Vorne und so?
Einer meiner Onkel ist Kfz-Meister, den würde ich die Bilder mal zeigen, schauen, was er dazu sagt, und was sein könnte.
Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## CeresPK (1. April 2009)

vorne habe ich auch noch gerade so gemacht mal sehen ob ich nen Pic von der Seite auch noch habe
aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir die Türen und die Front erstmal sch***egal denn wen am Heck nichts geht kann ich den Rest auch vergessen.

(und den Rest wollte ich wenn es mir möglich ist selber machen)

Bild von vorn hab ich, ist aber nen scheiß winkel also erkennen tut man nichts vom Schaden


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> vorne habe ich auch noch gerade so gemacht mal sehen ob ich nen Pic von der Seite auch noch habe
> aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir die Türen und die Front erstmal sch***egal denn wen am Heck nichts geht kann ich den Rest auch vergessen.
> 
> (und den Rest wollte ich wenn es mir möglich ist selber machen)
> ...


 
Jep, ist klar, wenn das Heck nicht mehr zu retten ist, spielt es keine Rolle, wie der Rest aussieht.


----------



## CeresPK (1. April 2009)

Ich mach dir morgen trotzdem mal Bilderchen 
mal sehen was dein Onkel sagt.
Ich habe aber nichtmehr viel Hoffnung das ich unter 4000€ das Heck bekomme  (OK solange das Auto dann wieder gutaussieht und alles Fachmännisch gemacht ist bezahle ich jedes Geld der Welt ich will nur noch einmal mit ihr fahren )


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich mach dir morgen trotzdem mal Bilderchen
> mal sehen was dein Onkel sagt.


 
Jep, werde ich ihm dann mal zeigen (bzw. ihm mailen ).



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich habe aber nichtmehr viel Hoffnung das ich unter 4000€ das Heck bekomme  (OK solange das Auto dann wieder gutaussieht und alles Fachmännisch gemacht ist bezahle ich jedes Geld der Welt ich will nur noch einmal mit ihr fahren )


 
OK, für weniger als 4000€ schätze ich auch mal nicht, denke mal mindestens 6000€.
Du willst mit "ihr" noch mal fahren? 
Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, welche Beziehung du zu deinem Auto hast?


----------



## CentaX (2. April 2009)

Hm, sie echt übel aus... 

@ Topic: Nach den Ferien, angepeilt ist in 3-4 Wochen, nen Cowon D2 oder D2+.
Wenn den D2, vllt auch gleich mit 16gb, sonst 8 (komme NOCH damit zurecht und mit ner Speicherkarte soll sich der platz ohne probs erweitern lassen)
Geht aber leider erst, nachdem ich meinen Zen X-Fi verkauft hab (gleich nach den Ferien werd ich in den Shop- Bereich das Angebot schreiben) ...  Sonst hätt ich das Ding auch schon längst.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> entweder ich kaufe mir bald eine sehr umständlich zu vollführende Reparatur für mein Auto oder ich kaufe mir ein neues Auto
> 
> Das dauert aber bestimmt noch alles 2-3Monate



Gleich ein neues Auto nach 2-3 Monaten?

Sag mal, jetzt langsam will ich aber mal wirklich wissen, wo du das ganze Geld her hast.  Kann ja irgendwo nicht sein..


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2009)

Eine "Samsung HD502HI" nur aus einem einzigen Grund weil sie so schön leise ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2009)

Ich kaufe mir bald neue Hardware:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition, 3x 2.80GHz, boxed (Tray wäre mir lieber, aber das kostet so viel.)
MSI 790FX-GD70
OCZ Platinum Enhanced Bandwidth DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-6-22 (DDR3-1600)
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch etwas Geld und ich kann bestellen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir bald neue Hardware:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition, 3x 2.80GHz, boxed (Tray wäre mir lieber, aber das kostet so viel.)
> MSI 790FX-GD70
> ...



Ähm 

Am3 und DDR3-1600 verträgt sich glaub ich nich  
War nicht die max Geschwindigkeit 1333? Und da gabs es doch auch schon Probs mit Vollbestückung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weswegen AM3 eigentlich total unsinnig ist


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2009)

AM3 macht nur DDR3-1333 mit und die Vollbestückung macht glaub ich nur bei DDR2 Probleme.


Warum wäre dir Tray lieber, das ist doch das sclechte kein Kühler kürzere Garantie und könnte gebraucht sein?


----------



## davidenine (2. April 2009)

Um 13:00 ein BigMac Menü bei McDonalds.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ähm
> 
> Am3 und DDR3-1600 verträgt sich glaub ich nich
> War nicht die max Geschwindigkeit 1333? Und da gabs es doch auch schon Probs mit Vollbestückung


Du hast Recht, offiziell geht mit AM3 kein DDR3-1600. MSI gibt aber an, dass es mit ihrem Board geht geht, scheint eine Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2009)

Ja das Board vllt aber der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist dabei die CPU.

Wir erinnern uns "Speichercontroller in der CPU"!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, offiziell geht mit AM3 kein DDR3-1600. MSI gibt aber an, dass es mit ihrem Board geht geht, scheint eine Ausnahme zu sein.





Uziflator schrieb:


> Ja das Board vllt aber der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist dabei die CPU.



Genau denn das ist ja der Witz bei AMD  

Nimm Am2+ spare Geld, hab weniger Probleme und sei Glücklich. Den Vorteil von DDR3 bringt dir nix wenn du nur max 1333er nehmen kannst.


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Genau denn das ist ja der Witz bei AMD
> 
> Nimm Am2+ spare Geld, hab weniger Probleme und sei Glücklich. Den Vorteil von DDR3 bringt dir nix wenn du nur max 1333er nehmen kannst.


Das hat Intel mit dem Core I7 aber auch eingeführt das der Speichercontroller in der CPU sitzt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ja das Board vllt aber der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist dabei die CPU.
> 
> Wir erinnern uns "Speichercontroller in der CPU"!


Das ist klar. Auf der MSI-Seite steht aber eindeutig DDR3-1600 (OC). Wenn ich den RAM noch etwas oce, schaffe ich vielleicht DDR3-1800 oder schneller. Wenn der RAM-Controller nicht mehr mitmacht, hebe ich eben die Spannung an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das hat Intel mit dem Core I7 aber auch eingeführt das er in der CPU sitzt.



Jo aber da haste nich sone Probs  
Zumal du bei Intel auch Tripplechannel dazubekommst 

Deswegen lieber AM2+


----------



## Uziflator (2. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jo aber da haste nich sone Probs
> Zumal du bei Intel auch Tripplechannel dazubekommst
> 
> Deswegen lieber AM2+



Ähm doch muss nämlich LowVoltage Ram sein sonst wird die CPU gegrillt.!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ähm doch muss nämlich LowVoltage Ram sein sonst wird die CPU gegrillt.!



Das ist allerdings kein Problem. Fast jeder Hersteller hat auch 1.65V RAM`s aufn Markt.


btw: 

Wenn das ein Mod sieht ist die Hölle los xDD 

Daher kaufe ich mir bald Vandalismustaster, Aeroslots und neue Lüfter


----------



## Nickles (2. April 2009)

Sehr viele Budget spiele ua. hoffentlich rainbow six vegas1/2   Jericho etc...


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

Shimano Acera V-Bremse jeweils für Vorder- und Hinterrad
Shimano Alu Quetschhülsen
Shimano Bremszug MTB/ATB 2x

Muss nur noch auf meine Zugangsdaten warten. Kann bis zu 45min dauern 

So nun ist alles bestellt.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (2. April 2009)

Neuen DDR3-2000 RAM


----------



## davidenine (2. April 2009)

Im Juni das neue Iphone.Mit Vertrag.Und im September/Oktober ein Macbook.(Nicht für Spiele,meiner Meinung nach sind Laptops absolut Spieleuntauglich)


----------



## Gott des Stahls (2. April 2009)

Ich kauf mir Bald 2Gb DDR2 RAM und einen AMD Phenom X4 955BE,und dann in ferner zukunft einen Istanbul prozi


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir Bald 2Gb DDR2 RAM und einen AMD Phenom X4 955BE,und dann in ferner zukunft einen Istanbul prozi


Wenn ich DDR3 und ein 790FX-Board habe, lache ich dich mit deinem DDR2 und deinem 780er-Board aus. Und den X3 720 BE oce ich so stark, dass er locker an deinem 955 vorbeizieht.

Apropos vorbeiziehen: Es macht Spaß, mit 170 Sachen an anderen Autos vorbeizuziehen, besonders in leichten Kurven.  Genau das habe ich heute in der Fahrstunde gemacht.


----------



## CentaX (3. April 2009)

Ich *hoffe*, dass ich mir bald Karten für Papa Roach am 24.4. in Berlin kaufen kann...
Vorausgesetzt, n Kumpel will mitkommen, sonst wirds kacke schwer... 
Mannooooooo, ich flieg morgen für 2 Wochen weg und das Konzert ist 6 Tage nach unserer Ankunft wieder hier in Berlin, ich könnt KOTZEN, entweder ich erfahre NACH dem konzert, dass die Band hier war oder so kurz vorher, dass es echt schwierig wird, da was zu organisieren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Apropos vorbeiziehen: Es macht Spaß, mit 170 Sachen an anderen Autos vorbeizuziehen, besonders in leichten Kurven.  Genau das habe ich heute in der Fahrstunde gemacht.


 
Freie Fahrt für freie Fahrschüler, raus mit dem Fahrlehrer. 
Nie wieder Fahrschule.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> ich könnt KOTZEN, entweder ich erfahre NACH dem konzert, dass die Band hier war oder so kurz vorher, dass es echt schwierig wird, da was zu organisieren...


Ich habe neulich kurz nach einem Black-Metal-Festival in Speyer erfahren, dass da eins war. Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte, wäre ich hingegangen. Ich liebe Black Metal.


----------



## 0v3rd0s3d (3. April 2009)

Ich kaufe mir entweder diesen oder nächsten Monat ein Asus M3N HD/HDMI Board!


----------



## CentaX (4. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich kurz nach einem Black-Metal-Festival in Speyer erfahren, dass da eins war. Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte, wäre ich hingegangen. Ich liebe Black Metal.



Dieses Mal hats anscheinend echt noch geklappt, Tickets und Begleitperson hab ich jedenfalls 
Jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen Urlaub... Bei eventim kann man sich glaub ich auch sowas anzeigen lassen, wann die Lieblingsbands in der Nähe spielen... muss ich mir nach den Ferien auch mal einstellen, will nämlich nichts mehr verpassen


----------



## painschkes (4. April 2009)

_Warscheinlich den hier  :  Klick mich!  

_


----------



## Nickles (4. April 2009)

*doom 3*


----------



## Whoosaa (5. April 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> *doom 3*



Wuerde ich von abraten, du bist eindeutig noch zu jung dafuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wuerde ich von abraten, du bist eindeutig noch zu jung dafuer.


 
Er hat die Cut Version ab 12 gekauft. 
Spielzeit: 20 Minuten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. April 2009)

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Sobald die Verfügbar ist


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2009)

Ich werd mir nächsten Monat noch ne 2te XFX 8800GTS Alpha Dog Edition zulegen und dazu ein Schickes X38 oder X48 Board.... Joaaaaaarrr


----------



## CeresPK (5. April 2009)

wieso ne 2te Nvidia und dazu ein Board das kein SLI unterstützt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich werd mir nächsten Monat noch ne 2te XFX 8800GTS Alpha Dog Edition zulegen und dazu ein Schickes X38 oder X48 Board.... Joaaaaaarrr



Cooles Experiment


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

Da will jemand wohl den N200 Chip aufs Board rauflöten.


----------



## Spikos (5. April 2009)

Rote KLKs für mein Rebel9. Weiß nur noch nicht von welchem Hersteller (wahrsch. AC Ryan).


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da will jemand wohl den N200 Chip aufs Board rauflöten.



Hmm bin ich etwa falsch Informiert worden? SLI funktioniert meines wissens nur nicht Vollwertig Auf Intel Chipsatzen. Sprich, nur mit 2x8 Lanes. Oder gehts etwa gar nicht??? Sollte das der Fall sein fällt die Karte raus und nur das Board wird geholt, denn nur wegen SLI kommt mir kein NV chipsatz ins Gehäuse. Damit hab ich zu schlechte Erfahrungen.....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Rote KLKs für mein Rebel9. Weiß nur noch nicht von welchem Hersteller (wahrsch. AC Ryan).



rote klk`s ? Gibts net   (klk"rot" = orange/gelb)

Rot bekommst du nur mit LED`s.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hmm bin ich etwa falsch Informiert worden? SLI funktioniert meines wissens nur nicht Vollwertig Auf Intel Chipsatzen. Sprich, nur mit 2x8 Lanes. Oder gehts etwa gar nicht??? Sollte das der Fall sein fällt die Karte raus und nur das Board wird geholt, denn nur wegen SLI kommt mir kein NV chipsatz ins Gehäuse. Damit hab ich zu schlechte Erfahrungen.....




SLI mit Intelchipsatz funktioniert erst mit X58 (bis jetzt der einzigste Intel-Chipsatz mit der Funktion). Für SLI (Sockel 775) brauchst du ein Nvidia-Board


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> SLI mit Intelchipsatz funktioniert erst mit X58 (bis jetzt der einzigste Intel-Chipsatz mit der Funktion). Für SLI (Sockel 775) brauchst du ein Nvidia-Board



Oder ein Skulltrail.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2009)

Neeiiiiiinn Die Schw**** bei Nvidia sollen des Feigeben. Naja dann wirds wohl doch ne GTX275 1,8 GB.....


----------



## CeresPK (5. April 2009)

ahh 

ist ja nur gut das wir dich darauf hingewießen haben


----------



## Beat84 (5. April 2009)

Viel geplant bei mir:

Samsung SyncMaster T260
Logitech G15
Logitech G5
Canon iP4600
D-Link DGS-1008D
Aerocool GateWatch 2
Grazub Artic Accelero Twin Turbo
GEHZ Xilence 120mm
Sharkoon Kaltlichtkathode (30 cm)
Vista


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2009)

Beat84 schrieb:


> Vista


Wenn du jetzt noch ein neues Vista kaufst, wirst du es bald bereuen. Im Mai kommt der RC von Windows 7. Wenn du einmal 7 getestet hast, willst du kein Vista mehr, weil 7 viel besser ist.


----------



## enterthephil (6. April 2009)

Ui, 
also "bald" soll bei mir folgendes den Weg in die Wohnung finden!

1. 42 lcd/plsma 
2. Ikea Regale
3. ne Balkonpflanze

Mal gucken was am teuersten wird


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2009)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Ui,
> also "bald" soll bei mir folgendes den Weg in die Wohnung finden!
> 
> 1. 42 lcd/plsma
> ...



Die Pflanze natürlich (man bedenke den hohen Wasserverbrauch)


----------



## Nickles (6. April 2009)

Nzxt lexxxxxa


----------



## Demcy (6. April 2009)

Werde mir heute wahrscheinlich nen i7 920 holen da ich letzte woche das passende mobo geschenkt bekommen habe 
Hatte 27 vebogene pins  nu sind se wieder grade und das mobo sollte funzen... naja schaun wa mal


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. April 2009)

Nachdem ich mein neues Sys (PII X3 720 BE, MSI 790FX-GD70, DDR3-1600) gekauft habe, werde ich das Valve Complete Pack über Steam kaufen. Danach kommt eine neue Grafikkarte, wenig später noch eine. Eine Wasserkühlung, eine Bahnfahrkarte nach Erfurt (F@H-Treffen) und eine Menge Sprit werde ich auch irgendwann kaufen.
Ich glaube, das ist so ziemlich alles, was ich in diesem Jahr bezahlen kann.


----------



## fehe.dr (6. April 2009)

bei mir kommt nächsten monat ein logitech g25  ... und wahrscheinlich ein coolermaster haf ... dann muss das antec zwar weg aber naja  wir ham´s ja ...


----------



## CeresPK (6. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein neues Sys (PII X3 720 BE, MSI 790FX-GD70, DDR3-1600) gekauft habe, werde ich das Valve Complete Pack über Steam kaufen. Danach kommt eine neue Grafikkarte, wenig später noch eine. Eine Wasserkühlung, eine Bahnfahrkarte nach *Erfurt (F@H-Treffen) *und eine Menge Sprit werde ich auch irgendwann kaufen.
> Ich glaube, das ist so ziemlich alles, was ich in diesem Jahr bezahlen kann.


Hab ich was verpasst?
ICh habe immer mal gefragt nach nem Treffen und jeder hat zugestimmt und jetzt ist es soweit 
Wann? wann? wann?


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2009)

Ich denke ich besorge mir nen Pandora Akku bei Amazon.de für 14 € + Versand, dann mach ich meine PSP wieder "frisch" und dann gewinn bringend ab damit in die Bucht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. April 2009)

Ich hab noch was vergessen: Eine neue Tastatur. Ob es eine Roccat Valo oder eine Logitech G19 wird, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Ich tendiere aber zur Valo.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was vergessen: Eine neue Tastatur. Ob es eine Roccat Valo oder eine Logitech G19 wird, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Ich tendiere aber zur Valo.



Warum das?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum das?


Weil meine Lidl-Tastatur totaler Schrott ist. Die W-Taste ist ausgeleiert, ein Fuß ist abgebrochen, keine Makrotasten, kein Display, ...


----------



## Whoosaa (7. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Weil meine Lidl-Tastatur totaler Schrott ist. Die W-Taste ist ausgeleiert, ein Fuß ist abgebrochen, keine Makrotasten, kein Display, ...



Nein, ich meinte jetzt, warum bevorzugst du die Valo ueber die G19?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte jetzt, warum bevorzugst du die Valo ueber die G19?



Weil Roccat einfach nur Godlike ist? Logitech ist doch schon ausgelutscht, da kommt nicht wirklich neues mehr


----------



## boss3D (7. April 2009)

Eine Xbox 360 wird bald bestellt. 
Ich bin mittlerweile _(leider)_ auch davon überzeugt, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liegt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (7. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Eine Xbox 360 wird bald bestellt.
> Ich bin mittlerweile _(leider)_ auch davon überzeugt, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liegt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D





dann kann mann sich nie mehr über seine neue graka freuen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Eine Xbox 360 wird bald bestellt.
> Ich bin mittlerweile _(leider)_ auch davon überzeugt, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liegt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Sehe ich nicht so. Ich denke eher das die eigentlichen Konsolen im Sterben liegen. Mittlerweile werden sie ja immer mehr zu PC`s.


----------



## Nickles (7. April 2009)

Naja, der Hauptunterschied von pc und Konsole besteht für uns Bastler(EXTREME FORUM , ich bezeichne mich hier nicht als extrem ) darin dass mann seine hardware austauschen kann, was bei Konsolen nicht möglich ist!


----------



## boss3D (7. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden sie ja immer mehr zu PC`s.


So kann man es auch formulieren ... 

Man brauch sich ja nur in der Spielewelt umsehen:
Viele Top-Titel kommen entweder garnicht, oder mit monatelangen Verspätungen für den PC. Spiele, die auf der Xbox 360 besser aussehen, als auf dem PC, sind auch keine Seltenheit mehr _(auch wenn das jetzt etwas subjektiv ist)_ und man erspart sich die enorm kostenspielige Aufrüsterei, denn auf der Xbox 360 laufen die Games immer flüssig.
Der PC wird bei mir schon bald für Office und meine alten Games herhalten müssen. Neue Games wird er bald kaum noch erleben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Whoosaa (7. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> *Viele Top-Titel kommen entweder garnicht*, oder mit monatelangen Verspätungen für den PC.



Auf welche genau beziehst du dich?
Mir faellt im Moment nur Killzone 2 ein, alle anderen Spiele sind auch fuer PC erschienen.



boss3D schrieb:


> Spiele, die auf der Xbox 360 besser aussehen, als auf dem PC, sind auch keine Seltenheit mehr _(auch wenn das jetzt etwas subjektiv ist)_ und man erspart sich die enorm kostenspielige Aufrüsterei, *denn auf der Xbox 360 laufen die Games immer flüssig.*



GTA IV, mein Freund.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

Selbst auf Konsolen laufen manche Spiele nicht wirklich flüssig. Auch Freezes und Firmwarebugs sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte jetzt, warum bevorzugst du die Valo ueber die G19?


Weil die Valo billiger ist und mehr Makrotasten hat. Die G19 hat aber das bessere Display und verstellbare Farben. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Mischung aus beiden Tastaturen.
Wenn ich mir einen 7"-TFT besorge, dann ist der besser als das Display der G19.


----------



## boss3D (7. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Auf welche genau beziehst du dich?
> Mir faellt im Moment nur Killzone 2 ein, alle anderen Spiele sind auch fuer PC erschienen.


Killzone 2 ist doch nur für die PS3 erschienen?! Jedenfalls vermisse ich zum Beispiel Gran Turismo, wobei eine Xbox 360 Version auch noch fraglich ist. Aber auch Halo 3, Halo Wars, etc. ...


Whoosaa schrieb:


> GTA IV, mein Freund.


Ich habe es bei meinem Freund selbst  gezockt und konnte nicht den kleinsten Ruckler feststellen. Bei dem Game halte ich ein "Konsolenruckeln" eher für ein Gerücht, nur damit das Game am PC möglichst gut dasteht.


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Selbst auf Konsolen laufen manche Spiele nicht wirklich flüssig.


Ich würde das nicht ganz so allgemein sehen. Ich persönlich habe beispielsweise noch nie ein Spiel auf der Xbox 360 ruckeln sehen/fühlen, obwohl ich bei meinem Kumpel wirklich schon so einiges gespielt habe _(AC, NfS MW, TES4, TDU, Halo 3, GTA IV, etc.)_. Auf der PS3 ruckelt hingegen des öfteren mal ein Game, was mir so zu Ohren kommt. 
Abgesehen von der BQ, die ich auf der Xbox 360 für deutlich besser halte _(ja, das ist subjektiv)_, war eben das ein Grund, warum ich mich für die Xbox 360 und gegen die Sony Konsole entschieden habe.

Jetzt aber wirklich *btt!!!*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

nen neuen LCD-TV und so


----------



## Whoosaa (8. April 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Killzone 2 ist doch nur für die PS3 erschienen?!



Vorhin hast du noch ueber Konsolentitel im allgemeinen gesprochen, nicht ueber die XBOX360 im speziellen. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Jedenfalls vermisse ich zum Beispiel Gran Turismo, wobei eine Xbox 360 Version auch noch fraglich ist.



Gran Turismo 5 soll jetzt als erster GT-Titel auch auf dem PC erscheinen - klares Zeichen fuer mich, dass der PC-Markt eben nicht am sterben ist, sondern dass sich ehemalige Console-Only-Studios auch dem PC zuwenden, beweist eher das Gegenteil.



boss3D schrieb:


> Aber auch Halo 3, Halo Wars, etc. ...



Punkt fuer dich.



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei meinem Freund selbst  gezockt und konnte nicht den kleinsten Ruckler feststellen. Bei dem Game halte ich ein "Konsolenruckeln" eher für ein Gerücht, nur damit das Game am PC möglichst gut dasteht.



Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Jetzt ist's aber wirklich genug!


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. April 2009)

Crysis, Stalker, World in Conflict u. Company of Heroes sind mMn z.B. echte Top-Titel und die gibts nur für PC. Die einzigen exklusiven Konsolenspiele die ich unter Vorbehalt als TOP-Titel bezeichnen würde sind BF: Bad Company, Metal Gear Solid 4 und Resistance 2 (MGS 4 u. R:2 gibts sogar nur auf PS3 ^^).  MMORPG's kann man für Konsole sowieso knicken. Und wenn ein TOP-Titel für den PC später erscheint, dann oft mit aufgemöbelter Grafik. 



> Spiele, die auf der Xbox 360 besser aussehen, als auf dem PC, sind auch keine Seltenheit mehr (auch wenn das jetzt etwas subjektiv ist)


Die meisten spiele sehen bekanntlich auf dem PC besser aus. Dass die alte XboX 360 auch nur bei einem Spiel ne bessere Grafik hinzaubert als ein Gamer-PC wäre mir neu.



> und man erspart sich die enorm kostenspielige Aufrüsterei


Man erspart sich aber mMn auch einen enormen Spass. Die fehlende Möglichkeit Jahre alte Hardware gegen aktuelle ersetzen zu können ist in meinen Augen übrigens eher ein Nachteil. 



> auf der Xbox 360 laufen die Games immer flüssig.


Flüssig ist subjektiv. Die Frameraten eines Gamer-PC's erreicht ne Konsole wahrlich nicht.



> Ich bin mittlerweile (leider) auch davon überzeugt, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liegt


Ich nicht. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-als-spieleplattform-im-sterben-liege.html


----------



## Monocus (8. April 2009)

Einen "Saba Mi 215", wenn ich denn noch mal ein vernünftiges Angebot in der Bucht finde
und nicht ein paar Minuten vor Auktionsende einschlafe (ist mir das letzte Mal passiert).
Dann sind da noch einige CDs und DVDs, die ich mir (teilweise schon länger) mal anschaffen wollte:



 Free - Tons Of Sobs
 Free - Fire And Water
 Free - Highway
 Dire Straits - Dire Straits
 The Beatles - Love [Special Edition]
 Journey - Live In Houston 1981
 Queen - Greatest Video Hits
 Monty Python - The Movies
 Futurama - Die komplette Serie
 Die nackte Kanone 1-3


----------



## davidenine (8. April 2009)

Ich glaube kaum das GT 5 für den PC kommt.Das war ja immer ein SonyXclusiv Titel,warum soll der für den PC kommen?Das Studio Polyphony Digital hat mit PCs auch überhaupt keine Erfahrung!
Mach Leute glauben echt alles....
Ich selber besitzte eine 360 seit 2 Jahren und finde sie um einiges günstiger als den PC.Die PC Games sind zwar billiger aber dafür braucht man auch einen guten Rechner.Hab mir meinen Zocker PC auch schneller vorgestellt und deswegen kauf ich mir demnächst die ps3.Das Konsolen Spiele ruckeln stimmt.(Gta 4,NFS MW..)aber dafür muss man nicht immer aufrüsten und kann einige Exklusivtitel genießen,die es auf dem PC  vielleicht niemals geben wird(Gran Turismo,MGS,Killzone,The Darkness,PGR..)!Ich finde die Vorteile überwiegen doch in Richtung Konsole.Crytek entwickelt jetzt ja auch für Konsolen(Hat die Diskussion wohl ins Rollen gebracht).Ich kauf mir ende des Jahres nen Mac und werde dann nur mehr sehr wenig am Computer zocken(Starcraft2).
Ein eigener Thread für das Thema wäre cool!!!Gibt es einen?

LG 
Davidenine


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. April 2009)

Ein PC mit aktueller Hardware ist viel besser als eine Konsole, Spiele sehen viel schöner aus und ruckeln nicht.
Das Argument mit dem nicht aufrüsten müssen halte ich für Schwachsinn. Ein PC mit einer Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte aus der Zeit, wo die PS3 erschienen ist, bietet eine Grafikleistung leicht über der PS3. Alle aktuellen Spiele laufen, aber mit runtergesetzten Details. Man hat im Gegensatz zur Konsole die Möglichkeit, die Grafikleistung durch aufrüsten zu verbessern. Wenn man sich mit Konsolen-ähnlicher Grafik zufrieden gibt, verzichtet man auf Aufrüsten.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. April 2009)

Kaufe mir Bald ein neues Gehäuse, und zwar das Lancool Black Ice K62 aus der Dragon Lord Serie. Soll im April rauskommen und mein altes Case (A+ Wind Tunnel, verkauft an Klassenkameraden) ersetzen. Für mich ein perfektes Gehäuse für den Preis von ca. 120 Euro. Alluminium Außenhaut, Komplett Schwarz lackiert, seitenfenster von lian li, 4 lüfter. Es soll endlich rauskommen!!!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. April 2009)

Da es keinen "Was mietet ihr euch bald"-Thread gibt, poste ich es hier: Ich muss mir nächstes Jahr wohl ein Auto für die Fahrt zur Cebit mieten, weil meine Mutter ihr Auto nicht zur Verfügung stellen will.  Ich gucke aber, dass ich sie noch umstimmen kann, dann würde ich 125€ sparen und hätte ein größeres Auto.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2009)

Ich kaufe mir, wenn meine eltern nicht im Weg stehen, mir im Mai ein PC für gut 1000(Daneb oder C2Q)-1200€(i7)


----------



## Nickles (8. April 2009)

Vieleicht ne neue box ,weil meine jetzige Macken hat


----------



## taks (10. April 2009)

Ich geh mir nachert einen Karfreitags-Braten kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Da es keinen "Was mietet ihr euch bald"-Thread gibt, poste ich es hier: Ich muss mir nächstes Jahr wohl ein Auto für die Fahrt zur Cebit mieten, weil meine Mutter ihr Auto nicht zur Verfügung stellen will.  Ich gucke aber, dass ich sie noch umstimmen kann, dann würde ich 125€ sparen und hätte ein größeres Auto.


 
Bist du dir sicher, dass du als 18 jähriger ohne Kreditkarte ein Auto mieten kannst? 
Wenn ich am Flughafen ein Auto miete, fragen die grundsätzlich nach einer Kreditkarte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2009)

Man braucht ne EC-Karte, Personalausweis, Führerschein und 100-150 Euro. 

Und nicht vergessen als Fahranfänger: Vollkasko Versicherung abschliessen!


----------



## Lassreden (10. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Wie, passt nimmer genug Bier rein??




Ich glaub da kommt nur Whisky rein 

Ich denk mir 20 Liter Cola zu Kaufen...und in meinem Schrank gibt es genug Eis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Ich denk mir 20 Liter Cola zu Kaufen...und in meinem Schrank gibt es genug Eis.


 
Ich lasse mir mein Eis für den Whisky immer direkt vom Südpol einfliegen.
200.000 Jahre altes Eis ist doch das beste.


----------



## Bigyeti (10. April 2009)

Denke mal iwann nen 2. 24" TFT und ne Graka (zB. 4670)
Aber das muss ich erstma nach hinten stellen, weil ich mir immo eher das Ziel gesetzt habe, (bitte nicht für bekloppt halten) die Ohren anzulegen 
Ist einfach nerfig mit ner Brille und man findet keine Kopfhörer die iwann nicht wehtun. 
Außerdem heißt es ja auch wer schön sein will muss leiden

Leider hab ich da noch keinen Plan wie viel sowas kostet, denke ma um die 2000 Euro, die Krankenkasse übernimmt das sicher nedmehr bei nem fast 20 jährigen  Oder ich muss zum Psychodoc hinrennen und dem eins vorjaulen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2009)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Denke mal iwann nen 2. 24" TFT und ne Graka (zB. 4670)
> Aber das muss ich erstma nach hinten stellen, weil ich mir immo eher das Ziel gesetzt habe, (bitte nicht für bekloppt halten) die Ohren anzulegen
> Ist einfach nerfig mit ner Brille und man findet keine Kopfhörer die iwann nicht wehtun.
> Außerdem heißt es ja auch wer schön sein will muss leiden


 
Du meinst solche Ohren wie Prinz Charles? 
Jep, anlegen ist besser, frag einfach mal nach, ob das die Krankenkasse bezahlt, wenn du einen guten Arzt hast, dann erklärt er der Krankenkasse, dass darunter dein Selbstwertgefühl leidet und du bekommst die Operation gesponsort.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. April 2009)

Wenn denn endlich mal mein erster Lohn aufm Konto ist hol ich mir einen Phenom II X4 940. 
Borad und Ram kann ich ja weiternutzen.  *hust* Intel Core i7 *hust* *hust*


----------



## Bigyeti (11. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst solche Ohren wie Prinz Charles?
> Jep, anlegen ist besser, frag einfach mal nach, ob das die Krankenkasse bezahlt, wenn du einen guten Arzt hast, dann erklärt er der Krankenkasse, dass darunter dein Selbstwertgefühl leidet und du bekommst die Operation gesponsort.



Muss ich wohl mal machen, ganz so schlimm wie bei dem ist es nicht, aber es nerft schon, vor Allem kommt das ned so gut bei Mädels an^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2009)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl mal machen, ganz so schlimm wie bei dem ist es nicht, aber es nerft schon, vor Allem kommt das ned so gut bei Mädels an^^


 
Weiß nicht, ein Kollege aus der Firma hat ähnliche Ohren wie Charles und der hat eine echt süße Maus abgekriegt, muss also nicht sein. Man muss nur das richtige Mädchen zu fassen kriegen.


----------



## Bigyeti (11. April 2009)

^^
Das Prob is nur die Süßen sind immer alle vergeben


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. April 2009)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> ^^
> Das Prob is nur die Süßen sind immer alle vergeben


Tja ******* wars... 

EDIT: Das mit den Sternchen war jetzt nicht so geplant...


----------



## Bigyeti (11. April 2009)

Augen zu und durch, iwann findet man shcon eine


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. April 2009)

Ich hab meine schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren gefunden und hab immer noch sehr viel Spass mit ihr. *hust* *hust* 

Hat jemand vllt. mal ein Hustenbonbon?^^


----------



## Siffer81 (11. April 2009)

Das nächste was ich mir hohlen will ist die Logitech G19 Keyboard, da mein aktuelles ned mehr so richtig funktioniert, manche tasten reagieren ned mehr richtig, muss richtig draufhauen, echt mühsam so.

Sonst hab ich im moment alles was ich brauche ^^


----------



## Bigyeti (11. April 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren gefunden und hab immer noch sehr viel Spass mit ihr. *hust* *hust*
> 
> Hat jemand vllt. mal ein Hustenbonbon?^^



Und wenn man keine findet nimmt man halt Quanties Whiskey


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hat jemand vllt. mal ein Hustenbonbon?^^


 
Ich hoffe, der ist OK für dich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. April 2009)

Joa danke, klasse Stoff.


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Zieht gut durch, wa?^^


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Ober für mich bitte auch eins ! ^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. April 2009)

Beacks is was für Muttis. ^^

Aber was mir grad auffällt: Wir sind bel OT.


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Hmmm außer er will sich eins kaufen 

2 von denen hier hät ich gern EMG_HZ


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. April 2009)

Was ich gern alles hätte, das kann ich alles gar nicht hier rein schreiben...


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Ja ein Wunsch hat gekanntlich 1000 Kinder^^


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Eine für dich eine für mich?^^


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

nene i bin vergebn 
ich schenk dir beide^^


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

das is aber großzügig :F


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

ja tu Ich doch gerne


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Jaja, als Single hat mans gut^^


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren gefunden und hab immer noch sehr viel Spass mit ihr. *hust* *hust*
> 
> Hat jemand vllt. mal ein Hustenbonbon?^^



Da ist der alte Racker hier zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder on, und hat nichts besseres zu tun, als hier Leute mit seinem Schnupfen anstecken zu wollen.. Alter ne.


----------



## no_RIB (12. April 2009)

Ich überlass die beiden mal euch und bestell mir nächste Woche lieber 2 Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640 GB (Caviar Blue) und ein paar schöne Lüfter für den Sommer .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. April 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Man braucht ne EC-Karte, Personalausweis, Führerschein und 100-150 Euro.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen als Fahranfänger: Vollkasko Versicherung abschliessen!


Die Vollkasko ist bei einem Mietwagen doch sicher schon drin, oder? Es würde mir sehr komisch vorkommen, wenn man den noch selber versichern müsste.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Vollkasko ist bei einem Mietwagen doch sicher schon drin, oder? Es würde mir sehr komisch vorkommen, wenn man den noch selber versichern müsste.


Kommt drauf an, bei namhaften Vermietern ist die Vollkakso idR im Preis inbegriffen, bei Billigangebpten würde ich lieber mal das Kleingedruckte nachlesen....


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (12. April 2009)

Siffer81 schrieb:


> Das nächste was ich mir *hohlen* will



Dann brauchst du nen Bohrer.

Ich hole mir als nächstes die neue CD von Busta Rhymes "Back on my BS", d.h. wenn die schon raus ist.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. April 2009)

Ne neue Graka u. ein passendes Netzteil dazu

Ati 4870 x2   o.
Nvidie GeForce 295gtx 


Netzteil is no ned sicher...


----------



## Luki (13. April 2009)

Ich demnächst nen neuen Fernseher.
In Sachen Computer muss ich mal Pause machen{ich habe in 4Jahren 15.000€ für Hardware ausgegeben!!!!!}


----------



## Pommes (13. April 2009)

Viele Milka-Schokoladen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. April 2009)

Am WE wird Phenom II X4 940 bestllet.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. April 2009)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Coolermaster Cosmos S ohne Netzteil
ein neues Heim für meine Komponenten^^

greetz


----------



## iceman650 (15. April 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Viele Milka-Schokoladen


du bist mir sofort sympathisch 

n neuen kopfhörer, wahrscheinlich Koss porta pro oder Beyerdynamic DTX35


----------



## roadgecko (15. April 2009)

Mh...KÖHLER BW KOMMANDO HOSE, deu.Fert., 3-col-desert



> Die KOMMANDO HOSE, beste Qualität, garantiert deutsche Fertigung, aus dem Hause KÖHLER (Lieferant der Bundeswehr!), mit Gesäß- u. Knieverstärkung, besteht aus 80 % Baumwolle / 20% PES



Zum Biken ist die Perfekt. Und dazu mit 35 € inkl. Versand noch billiger als diese teuren Hosen die "extra" zum Fahrradfahren angeboten werden


----------



## Gast3737 (15. April 2009)

kaufe mir bald:

i7 w3520 D0
Foxconn Bloodrage
Corsair Domies TR3X6G1600C8D
GTX 285 1024 MB oder 2048 MB


----------



## FadeOfReality (15. April 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> kaufe mir bald:
> 
> i7 w3520 D0
> Foxconn Bloodrage
> ...



hehe der erste in der comm mit nem i7 Xeon im brettl  

viel spass damit


----------



## taks (19. April 2009)

Ne Karte fürs Frequency Festival *freu* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bier (19. April 2009)

Ein ladekabel für meinen ipod touch


----------



## moddingfreaX (19. April 2009)

Ich plane derzeit mir ein Komplett neues System auf i7-920 basis aufzubauen.
Das soll wie folgt aussehen:

Intel Core i7-920
ASUS P6T
Asus ENGTX275 HTDI + Scythe Musashi
OCZ Reaper DDR3-1333 4 GB
Lian Li PC60-FW

Und ich will mir einen neuen 22" Bildschirm kaufen, weiß aber derzeit noch nicht genau welchen. Sollte ein möglichst gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben und die 300 Euro Marke nicht überschreiten. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ich plane derzeit mir ein Komplett neues System auf i7-920 basis aufzubauen.
> Das soll wie folgt aussehen:
> 
> Intel Core i7-920
> ...



22" und 300 € ??? Ist doch genug. Dafür bekommt man auch einen schönen 24". Aber dieser ist den meißten wohl zu groß.


----------



## Janny (19. April 2009)

Ein neues Gehäuse, weiß aber noch nicht welches.


----------



## CentaX (20. April 2009)

Es rückt immer näher...
Als erstes tausche ich ihn um, dann VERkaufe ich meinen Creative Zen X-Fi (NP: 105€) incl. dem Ladegerät (NP: 15€), Ledertasche (glaub auch 15€) und Silikonskin (5€), dann kauf ich mir für ~130€ nen schönen Cowon D2 mit 8gb und dazu vllt noch ne Speicherkarte (16gb Version würde 40€ mehr kosten... Nein danke!^^)
Hab mich im Urlaub so oft über den Zen aufgeregt (der ist bestimmt jeden zweiten Tag abgestürzt), dann langts auch iwann... Und wenn ich Glück habe, muss ich nicht mal viel draufzahlen (ich hoff ja auf 80-90€ bei ebay für den zen und das Zubehör nochmal so 20€) und krieg dafür nen deutlich besseren, ausgereifteren und robusteren MP3-Player mit genau den Funktionen, die mir im Moment beim Zen fehlen...


----------



## der_yappi (25. April 2009)

Heute im Prospekt ne externe 2,5" HDD mit 320GB gesehen.
Preis war unter 60€, mal genauer im Laden ankucken und dann hohl ich mir die wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (25. April 2009)

In zwei Wochen ist Konfirmation,und dann kauf ich mir meinen Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. April 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen ist Konfirmation,und dann kauf ich mir meinen Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition


Ich kauf mir den schon früher, dazu ein wunderschönes Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70.

Schade, dass ich kein Geld für ein MSI Eclipse Plus und einen i7 habe.


----------



## Pommes (25. April 2009)

Logitech G19 und Logitech G35 und Schokolade


----------



## Lassreden (25. April 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Logitech G19 und Logitech G35 und Schokolade



meinste die Kopfhörer?


----------



## ghostadmin (26. April 2009)

Etwas Plexi für mein Case


----------



## Lassreden (26. April 2009)

ich kauf mir die Nackte Wahrheit....!

und gut haben für mein Karte


----------



## MaN!aC (28. April 2009)

endlich mal ein "neues" Notebook, ein gutes altes Thinkpad T41p


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2009)

Gute Wahl  .

@Topic: Mal sehen...
1x 32gb SSD(muss ich eigentlich nur noch abholen).
1x Paar Standboxen(da gibt es so ein Paar Elac FS 68 das ich mir mal endlich anhören möchte)
1x Stereovollverstärker

Das sollte das Konto wieder in gewohnte Gefilde bringen  .


----------



## axel25 (28. April 2009)

@topic:

Entweder ein Coolermaster Storm Scout oder ein Thermaltake V9
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, darum auch ein neues Case
evtl Mainboard
evtl RAM

Bin noch am überlegen ob überhaupt

Axel


----------



## boss3D (4. Mai 2009)

ENERGETICS 48kg Langhantelsatz

^^ Werde ich wohl in Kürze bestellen. Nur der Preis hält mich im Moment noch davon ab, obwohl ich das Geld habe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (8. Mai 2009)

Hm, morgen gehts mal "richtig" einkaufen, mit ner Freundin von mir 
Vorraussichtlich schwarze Chucks, 2 Hosen, vllt noch T-Shirts. Irgendwie freu ich mich drauf ... und irgendwie hab ich *angst* vor nem Stilwechsel oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Hm, morgen gehts mal "richtig" einkaufen, mit ner Freundin von mir
> Vorraussichtlich schwarze Chucks, 2 Hosen, vllt noch T-Shirts. Irgendwie freu ich mich drauf ... und irgendwie hab ich *angst* vor nem Stilwechsel oO


 
Ich hätte da eher Angst um den Inhalt der Brieftasche, wenn die Freundin erst mal loslegt.


----------



## CentaX (8. Mai 2009)

Nur weil du das von deiner Frau kennst, heißt das nicht, dass jedes weibliche Wesen sich mit der Brieftasche ihres Begleiters am Leben hält 
Ich hab eher Angst, dass sie probiert, mich zu überreden, mir Sachen zu kaufen, die mir nicht gefallen...^^ Die war auch aufm Papa Roach Konzert bei und meinte, weil das so ne "Emo Band" (wahahahaaa) ist, müsste ich da geschminkt hin... und am besten noch die Ledersachen von ihrem Freund anziehen.. Konnte mich aber erfolgreich wehren  Der Moment, als sie die Schlange gesehen hat, in der ganz normale Menschen standen, war einfach göttlich!!  (SIE war doch etwas heftiger geschminkt^^)


----------



## potzblitz (8. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ENERGETICS 48kg Langhantelsatz
> 
> ^^ Werde ich wohl in Kürze bestellen. Nur der Preis hält mich im Moment noch davon ab, obwohl ich das Geld habe ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Der nächste Arnold aus Ö


----------



## Dal604 (8. Mai 2009)

entweder zwei HD4890(obwohl ich dann nicht weiß, wie meiner freundin die 200€ mehrkosten an strom im jahr erklären soll) oder nur eine, oder doch eine GTX285...ich weiß es nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Nur weil du das von deiner Frau kennst, heißt das nicht, dass jedes weibliche Wesen sich mit der Brieftasche ihres Begleiters am Leben hält


 
Es geht nicht um eine Frau. Es geht um Frauen an sich.
Liegt im zweiten X Chromosom, das Männer nicht haben, dort ist das Gen für Schuhe, Klamotten, Sofakissen und Vorhänge drinne.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (9. Mai 2009)

Einen AMD Phenom II  X4 955 BE
Morgen ist Konfirmation....


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Mai 2009)

Um die 30 Meter Sleeve


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

Eine Stange Zigaretten, weil ich es noch immer nicht lassen kann.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Mai 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Einen AMD Phenom II  X4 955 BE


Dann hast du dieselbe CPU wie ich. 




> Morgen ist Konfirmation....


Ich konnte mir damals von meinem Konfirmationsgeld nur einen C2D E4300 kaufen. Den PII musste ich mir hart erarbeiten.


----------



## Progs-ID (9. Mai 2009)

Ich kaufe mir bald ein paar MATX Boards und sparsame AMD CPUs, um einen Test durchzuführen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

@Progs-ID
Welche Boards und was für ein Test?


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mir eine AM2 CPU Kühler halterung bestellen müssen....(siehe mein Tagebuch)


----------



## CentaX (10. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um eine Frau. Es geht um Frauen an sich.
> Liegt im zweiten X Chromosom, das Männer nicht haben, dort ist das Gen für Schuhe, Klamotten, Sofakissen und Vorhänge drinne.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das Geld ist nur für meine Sachen verschwunden!


----------



## Lassreden (10. Mai 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das Geld ist nur für meine Sachen verschwunden!




OH MEIN GOTT du bist zu hälfte ein Mädchen 

@ Topic

Kingdom für mein IPOD


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2009)

Warte erst ein mal ab bis aus "ner Freundin von mir", "meine Freundin" geworden ist(falls überhaupt auf einer der beiden Seiten Interesse daran besteht)  .

@Topic:
Lautsprecherkabel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warte erst ein mal ab bis aus "ner Freundin von mir", "meine Freundin" geworden ist(falls überhaupt auf einer der beiden Seiten Interesse daran besteht)  .


 
Er will bestimmt immer, sie ist sich nicht sicher und hofft noch, dass der andere Typ sie bemerkt. 

@Topic:
Gerade online Bestellt. X-men auf Blue Ray


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2009)

Einen Großen schweren Hammer


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Einen Großen schweren Hammer



Und für was? Willst du dir die guten Ideen aus dem Kopf schlagen?
z.B.: Metaxxa für Wakü verwenden...

Edit:
Das funktioniert nicht. Kannst du mir glauben.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Mai 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und für was? Willst du dir die guten Ideen aus dem Kopf schlagen?
> z.B.: Metaxxa für Wakü verwenden...
> 
> Edit:
> Das funktioniert nicht. Kannst du mir glauben.





Ich denke ich werde mir eine Sidwinder X8 gönnen. Die ist aber so teuer grrrrr


----------



## boss3D (10. Mai 2009)

Xbox 360 + BlueRay Laufwerk für den Laptop ODER PS3. Rein preislich würde es auf das Selbe rauslaufen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich aber in Kürze eher Ersteres bestellen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (10. Mai 2009)

Ok,mir gehen langsam die Aufrüst Ideen aus.Aber ich habe mir Heute von meiner Schwester zur Konfirmation ein PCGH Abo schenken lassen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Ok,mir gehen langsam die Aufrüst Ideen aus.


Es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern. Wenn die DX11-Grakas kommen, kann man eine kaufen. Wakü ist auch gut.


----------



## CentaX (11. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warte erst ein mal ab bis aus "ner Freundin von mir", "meine Freundin" geworden ist(falls überhaupt auf einer der beiden Seiten Interesse daran besteht)  .
> 
> @Topic:
> Lautsprecherkabel.



Sie hat nen Freund (bzw. praktisch immer einen am Start), ich hab absolut kein interesse an mehr und jeder, der schonmal in den "Wer ist grade Verliebt?"- Thread geguckt hat, sollte das wissen


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mir jetzt eine HDD-Entkopplung kaufen, da meine Festplatte seit ein paar Wochen extrem vibriert und das echt extrem laut ist. Mein BigTower ist anscheinend ein sehr guter Klangkörper^^


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich so weitermache.. eine neue CPU...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich muss mir jetzt eine HDD-Entkopplung kaufen, da meine Festplatte seit ein paar Wochen extrem vibriert und das echt extrem laut ist. Mein BigTower ist anscheinend ein sehr guter Klangkörper^^


 
Würde mir da eher eine neue HDD besorgen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2009)

Anisschnaps....ich glaube der ist UV aktiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Ich brauche wieder frisches Koks.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich brauche wieder frisches Koks.


Kauf dir lieber iSnort, das schont die Nase und den Geldbeutel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber iSnort, das schont die Nase und den Geldbeutel.


 
Der iPod dazu ist mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## Lassreden (11. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der iPod dazu ist mir aber zu teuer.




na dann halt IPHONE 3G mit Telecom Vertrag von 90€ pro monat? 

DVD Kutlar Vadisi IRAK (TAL DER WÖLFE IRAK)


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2009)

Hm, bin noch am überlegen, mir 'nen RX7 FC NA zu kaufen oder 'nen Satz Felgen mit Reifen für meinen Toyota.

Was ansteht sind aber einige Gummiteile für den Toyota...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> na dann halt IPHONE 3G mit Telecom Vertrag von 90€ pro monat?


 
Und dann noch zwei Jahre lang der Telekom das Geld in den Hals werfen? 
Nee, lass mal lieber. 
Für den Preis kann ich eine eigene Plantage in Kolumbien kaufen.


----------



## Lassreden (11. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dann noch zwei Jahre lang der Telekom das Geld in den Hals werfen?
> Nee, lass mal lieber.
> Für den Preis kann ich eine eigene Plantage in Kolumbien kaufen.




Kauf mir auch eine und ich will 70% der Koks einnahmen


----------



## cami (11. Mai 2009)

Hmmm nur 70% ? bescheiden.
Meine Heroin- Anlage bringt mir eine goldene Nase xD

@ Topic.

Habe mir ein neus Notebook bestellt. Muss nur noch warten bis es endlich ankommt. *freu*


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, bin noch am überlegen, mir 'nen RX7 FC NA zu kaufen oder 'nen Satz Felgen mit Reifen für meinen Toyota.


Komische Auswahl.


----------



## maGic (11. Mai 2009)

Ich muß vielleicht Fassung für Eletronenröhren kaufen.

Für was brauche ich Röhren, ich brauche das für magische Augen (EM4)


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2009)

@True Monkey
Wie wärs mit einem Bar-Tender für 3x5,25"? Nur mußt du deine Wakü dann ständig neu befüllen.
Nur die Wakü!

@Topic
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich bald ein neues NT kaufen.


----------



## Pommes (12. Mai 2009)

Eine neue Geldbörse, ich verlier schon immer die Hälfte


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Mai 2009)

Ich kaufe gleich Bratwürste und Cola. Irgendwann in nächster Zeit ist auch ein Alpenföhn Brocken dran. Ich überlege, ob ich dazu gleich einen Delta-Lüfter kaufen soll, damit ich gut ocen kann. Für den Normalbetrieb muss natürlich ein Silent-Lüfter rein.


----------



## BamBuchi (16. Mai 2009)

Ein Delta Lüfter, Jawoll


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Mai 2009)

Bei eBay kostet ein Delta-Lüfter (120mm) 5,90€. Dazu kommen 4,50€ Versand. Auf den Alpenföhn Brocken passen 2 Lüfter, also kann man 2 Delta-Lüfter kaufen und Versandkosten sparen.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Mai 2009)

Joah,schön laut
Silent,sehr witzig^^


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

ne Festplatte


----------



## Bang0o (17. Mai 2009)

arma 2


----------



## STSLeon (18. Mai 2009)

Mittagessen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich nen 37" Full HD + PS3.


----------



## Lassreden (19. Mai 2009)

eine AWTON 47


----------



## boss3D (19. Mai 2009)

Ein HDMI-HDMI Kabel, weil bei meiner neuen 360er leider keines dabei war ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ein HDMI-HDMI Kabel, weil bei meiner neuen 360er leider keines dabei war ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Die Hersteller sind immer so geizig. Bei der PS3 gibt es soweit ich es weiß auch nur ein "billiges" Scart Kabel.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2009)

Ich überlege noch ob ichs wirklich nehmen soll...


----------



## Player007 (21. Mai 2009)

L4D, F.E.A.R. 2 und Anno 1404 

Gruß


----------



## CentaX (22. Mai 2009)

Nicht KAUFEN, aber umtauschen...
... meine Chucks (13 Tage alt ), weil Stoff und Sohle anfangen, sich voneinander zu lösen (Sollbruchstelle?^^)
Bei der Gelegenheit dann gleich noch eine Nummer kleiner nehmen und hoffen, dass sie länger halten^^
(3 Monate oder so sind ja ok... dann kann man sie ja wieder in Ordnung bringen... Aber wenn das schon nach 1,5 Wochen passiert, muss man sich das nicht antun )


----------



## Gott des Stahls (22. Mai 2009)

Eine passende Soundkarte für den PCI Slot,mein Onboardsound ist zum schreien.Mein Medusa NX soll ja schließlich zum Musik hören UND Gamen sein.


----------



## Uziflator (27. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ein neues NT fürs Sleeven.


----------



## boss3D (27. Mai 2009)

*Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood*

Wenn das Game erscheint, wird für mich Ostern und Weihnachten wieder mal an einem Tag sein. Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf ein Game gefreut ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## der_yappi (27. Mai 2009)

Ich will mir noch nen "Bouncer" für meinen Blitz und eine oder zwei Speicherkarten (Sandisk Extreme III SDHC 4GB) für meine D80 zulegen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Mai 2009)

SDHC-Karten kann ich nur empfehlen, ich habe eine mit 16GB. Unter 16GB würde ich aber nichts kaufen. 32GB sind natürlich besser, aber leider etwas zu teuer.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Mai 2009)

Asus Maximus und dann noch evtl eine HD3870X2


----------



## Clastron (28. Mai 2009)

Als nächstes gönne ich mir erst mal mein Sennheiser Gamer Headset:
und mein Samsung SyncMaster 943NW 19 Zoll widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz Bildschirm:


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. Mai 2009)

Neues 750watt NT
Zweite Gtx285
2x16 Lane Mobo
NT Sleeeeeeeeve
2ten Radi
2x Graka Waküler
Lian Li Super Case

Also fast nichts...


----------



## taks (28. Mai 2009)

Etwas womit ich diese drecks Schrauben aufbringe


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2009)

Ne WaKü und ne Samsung F2 1500GB


----------



## der_yappi (30. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> SDHC-Karten kann ich nur empfehlen, ich habe eine mit 16GB. Unter 16GB würde ich aber nichts kaufen. 32GB sind natürlich besser, aber leider etwas zu teuer.



Ich fahr ne andere Schiene.
Lieber mehrere Karten mit kleiner Größe als eine riesige Karte.
Wenn die große Karte abraucht ist alles futsch.
Bei kleineren dann nur ein Teil.


----------



## Ratty0815 (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird ende nächste Woche doch hoffentlich bei mir landen.
More Infos zum Reloop Digital Jockey 2 Interface Edition

Freu mich scho drauf endlich von Platten & Cd´s weg zu kommen, es lebe die Digitale Technik.

So Long...


----------



## computertod (30. Mai 2009)

ich werde mir demnächst gezwungenermaßen eine neue CPU ala E8400 oder Q6600 zulegen


----------



## axel25 (1. Juni 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ich werde mir demnächst gezwungenermaßen eine neue CPU ala E8400 oder Q6600 zulegen



Beim E8400 brauchst du dann noch ein neues Bord

Ich werde mir morgen wohl ein P5Q und ein Antec Three Hundred zulegen


----------



## computertod (1. Juni 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Beim E8400 brauchst du dann noch ein neues Bord



hab ich schon, ein EVGA 780i SLI, für 40€ bekommen


----------



## Lassreden (1. Juni 2009)

Den AMD Athlon 64 X2  7850 wenn er auf 50€ sinkt  kauf ich ihn sofort aber sonst kauf ich ihn erst mite Oktober


----------



## Mörser (5. Juni 2009)

Nen Mac aus der letzten Motorola cpu generation für Logic 7...ich kann Logic 5 nicht mehr sehen  und das Roccat Kave ums zu testen.

Greetz,
Mörser out


----------



## Mr.Green (5. Juni 2009)

werd mir demnächst den cowon d2 in weiss mit 16gb kaufen da ich endlich ma nen gescheiten player brauch

hab aber noch keinen plan was für kopfhörer


----------



## CentaX (6. Juni 2009)

Mr.Green schrieb:


> werd mir demnächst den cowon d2 in weiss mit 16gb kaufen da ich endlich ma nen gescheiten player brauch
> 
> hab aber noch keinen plan was für kopfhörer



Gute Entscheidung, hab den in schwarz mit 8gb (gabs für 100€... da wollt ich nich 160€ für 16gb zahlen, SD Kartenslot ftw)
Als Kopfhörer noch die Creative EP-830... noch vom letzten MP3-Player, dem Zen X-Fi und so bleibts auch, die sind klasse. Silikon- Aufsätze, Schriftzug ab, gummiding am Klinkenstecker so weggebrochen - sehen aus wie der letzte Dreck, sind 6 Monate alt - aber der Sound ist geil


----------



## Dal604 (6. Juni 2009)

ein schicken großen fernseher

das problem: meine freundin will auf biegen und brechen einen ambilight, ist zwar hammer das teil, aber bei dem preis als student
also heißt es noch ein bisschen sparen...
und bis dahin noch ein paar luffis und eine ssd


----------



## ole88 (6. Juni 2009)

n neues gehäuse  von zalman und sleeve zubehör sowie ein externe hdd halterung


----------



## axel25 (6. Juni 2009)

Einen zweiten RAM-Riegel


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> n neues gehäuse  von zalman und sleeve zubehör sowie ein externe hdd halterung




Wieso von Zalman


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Juni 2009)

Endlich mein Gehäuse von Lancool (Dragon Lord K 62)


----------



## bau7s (10. Juni 2009)

ein p5e3 prem. oder iwas richtung CF und gute OC-möglichkeiten ^^


----------



## Lee (13. Juni 2009)

Final Fantasy X-2 in genau einer Stunde 
Wie ist das vom Schwierigkeitsgrad so? Schwerer als X?


----------



## Uziflator (13. Juni 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Final Fantasy X-2 in genau einer Stunde
> Wie ist das vom Schwierigkeitsgrad so? Schwerer als X?



Naja Schwieriger ist es nich grad.

Es ist halt nur netter anzusehen als FFX

Ohne Komplettlösung wirst du einige Sachen nur aber schwer bekommen, für manche musst du es ja schon einmal durch gepielt haben.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (13. Juni 2009)

Bald endlich meine ASUS Xonar
Da ich heute mein altes Lego Star Wars an ne Freak verkaufen konnte...70 Euro


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

Wenn es sich lohnt von 6 GB auf 12 GB ram aufstocken ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Noch mehr Kekse.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2009)

Eine frage: kann man eig. auch 9 gb einbauen also 3x2+3x1 ?


----------



## Pommes (13. Juni 2009)

Tüllich


----------



## roadgecko (14. Juni 2009)

Ich denke ein Billabong Deco T-Shirt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

dann siehste ja aus wie son Paradiesvogel


----------



## roadgecko (14. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> dann siehste ja aus wie son Paradiesvogel



Lol 

Hätte auch noch 3 andere aber ich kann micht net entscheiden  (Helf mir ma ^^)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (14. Juni 2009)

Das weiße ist irgendwie nicht so toll. Das lilane hat für ein Billabong T-shirt zu wenig Druck ( für denn Preis). Ich würd das Grüne nehmen .

Janny


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

ich würd das Lilane nehm
wo bestellst?


----------



## roadgecko (14. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> ich würd das Lilane nehm
> wo bestellst?



Hier eBay Shop: Suchergebnisse für hang-loose-trend-sport13. allerdings hat der Verkäufer in Recklinghausen ein Geschäft und dann werde ich Montag da mal hinfahren. 

Immo tendiere ich zum Grünen.


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

das hab ich auch BILLABONG Rampage T-Shirt NEU sommer2009 Gr:S,M,L,XL bei eBay.de: T-Shirts (endet 17.06.09 17:22:01 MESZ)


----------



## roadgecko (14. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> das hab ich auch BILLABONG Rampage T-Shirt NEU sommer2009 Gr:S,M,L,XL bei eBay.de: T-Shirts (endet 17.06.09 17:22:01 MESZ)



Mh... sagen wir es mal so: Nicht so mein Geschmack


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

ich finds geil


----------



## roadgecko (14. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> ich finds geil



betoonung liegt auf >Ich< also >Du< verstehste ?


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Juni 2009)

1x Lian Li PC-7B PlusII

1x Lian Li Window-Seitenteil W-65BM - black

1x Lian Li HDD-Kit EX-23NB - black

1x Lian Li T-60FB Top Cover - black

1x Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black

4x Zalman Fan ZM-F3 LED 120mm - green

1x Zalman Fan ZM-F1 LED 80mm - green


ach wird das schön 

dauerd aber noch ca. 3 wochen, is eh noch nicht alles auf lager


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> betoonung liegt auf >Ich< also >Du< verstehste ?


Ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Juni 2009)

1x 4gb Ram Kit von GEIL
1x Lancool Gehäuse (endlich)
1x Netzteilverlängerung
1x CPU-Strom Verlängerung


----------



## SLIKX (14. Juni 2009)

@ Erazer: ist das Dragon Lord schon erhältlich?


----------



## CentaX (15. Juni 2009)

Ich will ne e-Gitarre... bloß werd ich mir die nicht leisten können, also auch Mudda volllabern usw. ... Ist ja ein Instrument, vllt hab ich ja Glück^^
Hätt am liebsten eine Ibanez GRG170 in weiß, bin mitm Kumpel auf die gekommen...
Aber mal schauen, gibt garantiert auch noch andere schicke Gitarren, muss ja nicht die werden


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juni 2009)

Hab 'ne Billabong-Badehose - sind schon über geil, die Dinger. 
Mit integriertem Flaschenöffner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hab 'ne Billabong-Badehose - sind schon über geil, die Dinger.
> Mit integriertem Flaschenöffner.


 
Was ist das denn für ein Teil, hast du mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> @ Erazer: ist das Dragon Lord schon erhältlich?



Ne, aber es soll nächsten Monat erscheinen und ich fahre diesen Samstag erstmal 4 Wochen in die USA


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juni 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auch lieb




OK habs grüne genommen ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Teil, hast du mal ein Bild davon?



Klar, ich finde sie bloß im Moment nicht. 
Bild kommt aber auf jeden Fall noch.
So ganz nebenbei, könntest du mal bitte auf meine PN antworten? Wär schon wahnsinnig nett.


----------



## micky12 (16. Juni 2009)

Die Teile für nen neuen HTPC


----------



## computertod (16. Juni 2009)

ich glaub zwei Zern GPU Kühler
einen für die GPU und eine für die C...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Klar, ich finde sie bloß im Moment nicht.
> Bild kommt aber auf jeden Fall noch.


 
Wäre klasse.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> So ganz nebenbei, könntest du mal bitte auf meine PN antworten? Wär schon wahnsinnig nett.


 
Ähhh.....   


Hab nebenbei noch mal einen neuen Avatar für dich.
Kannst du mal testen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2009)

Mit etwas Glück eine Xonar D2 zum Preis einer D1.


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juni 2009)

Einen neuen Monitor  PRAD.de test-Dell-2209wa *sabber*





Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück eine Xonar D2 zum Preis einer D1.


Ich hab meine für 80 Euro bekommen!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2009)

Meine D2 hat mich jetzt im Endeffekt 60€+Versand gekostet .

Der Dell Moni fixt mich zwar auch an, im Moment kann ich aber noch widerstehen.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (20. Juni 2009)

Anno 1404 kauf ich mir bald


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mir gerne ne neue gaka holen...blos warte ich lieber auf die DX11 karten und Win 7.


----------



## RedBrain (21. Juni 2009)

[Coolermaster CM 690]
[Cougar 400W/R]

kaufe ich in August.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (22. Juni 2009)

call of juarez 2 


und noch ein 4gb kit pc2-8500 1066 von corsair...dann hab ich 8gb


----------



## roadgecko (23. Juni 2009)

bensch schrieb:


> call of juarez 2
> 
> 
> und noch ein 4gb kit pc2-8500 1066 von corsair...dann hab ich 8gb



8GB WTF ? 

Ich habe ganze 2GB von Corsair. DDR2-800 auf ca. 1020


----------



## Uziflator (23. Juni 2009)

Endlich CS:S damit ich für meinen Am...lauf üben kann!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4vbdusj7Pk&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4vbdusj7Pk&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## roadgecko (23. Juni 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Endlich CS:S damit ich für meinen Am...lauf üben kann!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4vbdusj7Pk&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4vbdusj7Pk&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



sag das nicht zu laut, sonst bekommst du heute nacht besuch von bestimmten herren.


----------



## N1lle (23. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> sag das nicht zu laut, sonst bekommst du heute nacht besuch von bestimmten herren.




Wirds noch wie mit da Gestapo und Stasi was -.-^ die Herren lass ich aber nicht rein.....

August oder Januar kommt ein Playseat mit Schalensitz der wahrscheinlich selbst gebaut wird mit Schroeth Sportgurte hrhrhrhr und g25


----------



## Janny (23. Juni 2009)

Also dass Lied ist gut


----------



## Jenny18bgh (23. Juni 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Wirds noch wie mit da Gestapo und Stasi was -.-^ die Herren lass ich aber nicht rein.....
> 
> Ist aber seit dem Amokläufen fast so. Man sollte einfach keinen MAchen


----------



## Jenny18bgh (23. Juni 2009)

Bei Mir wirds als nächstes neue Graka und mehr Speicher


----------



## KempA (23. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob ich mir ein neues mainboard kaufen soll (mit meinen aktuellen bekomm ich meine cpu nicht über 2,9ghz)
oder mir nen 22zoll bildschirm kaufen soll


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> August oder Januar kommt ein Playseat mit Schalensitz der wahrscheinlich selbst gebaut wird mit Schroeth Sportgurte hrhrhrhr und g25


 
Zum Glück liegen zwischen August und Januar nur ein paar Tage.


----------



## N1lle (23. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zum Glück liegen zwischen August und Januar nur ein paar Tage.




Tja kommt aufs Geld drauf an und wie ich Zeit habe -.-


----------



## computertod (23. Juni 2009)

ich überleg mir gerade entweder nen Enzo für die CPU oder nen Zern GPU Block für die CPU statt die GPU(nen bisschen Basteln muss schon sein^^) zu kaufen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juni 2009)

Ich brauch dringend ein neues Fahrrad. Ein Mountainbike wäre ganz nett.

Einen Teil zahlen sicher meine Eltern, aber nur so viel dass es für ein abgef***tes Billigrad reichen würde. Also muss ich selber ordentlich was drauflegen, leider. Dann darf ich nochmal von vorne anfangen, für die HD 5870 X2 zu sparen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Juni 2009)

*ausgrab*

Ich kaufe mir bald ein Sony Ericsson Xperia X1 und dazu eine 16GB microSDHC-Karte. Meine normale 16GB-SDHC-Karte verkaufe ich und ersetze sie durch eine 32er.

Wegen dem Handy-Kauf muss ich jetzt mit dem Mountainbike bis zum nächsten Jahr warten, dafür wird es dann ein 2010er-Modell. Für die Übergangszeit muss ich neue MTB-Reifen für das Reservefahrrad kaufen (die alten sind stark abgefahren), das btw früher mal meinem kleinen Bruder gehört hat , wenigstens hat das Rad MTB-Eigenschaften und ist damit halbwegs zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich kauf mir ein paar neue Tüllen für die Wakü, ne Laing Pumpe, neuer Schlauch.
Dann vielleicht noch ne G19(oder was vergleichbares) und vielleicht ne Razor Mamba.


----------



## HollomaN (29. Juni 2009)

werd mir gleich ein mikrofilter (pollenfilter) für mein BMW 3er Touring holen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich den Alpenföhn Nordwand holen, aber den gibts ja nirgends zu bestellen. 
Weiß jemand, wann der kommt?


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich den Alpenföhn Nordwand holen, aber den gibts ja nirgends zu bestellen.
> Weiß jemand, wann der kommt?





> *EKL liefert ab Ende August einen weiteren Alpenföhn-Turmkühler aus.*



EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: Erste Testergebnisse des CPU-Kühlers - EKL, Alpenföhn Nordwand, CPU-Kühler


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja noch eine Ecke hin.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

Ich kauf mir bald Kreppband und ne neue Feile, damit ich mein PC endlich zersägen kann =D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

T-Shirt Piratenpartei von 3Dsupply


----------



## roga01 (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Akkulaufzeit stimmt, das Medion Akoya 1312 bei Aldi.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Juli 2009)

Eine GTX 275 AMP ! 
Netzteil Enermax 82;ATX 2.3; 3x PCI ; 525 Watt
Antec Nine Hundred


----------



## n0stradamus (4. Juli 2009)

Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich das Medion e1312,
werd es die kommenden zweieinhalb Jahre brauchen^^


----------



## DrSin (5. Juli 2009)

was heist bald... bestellt isser hab ihn aber noch nicht  Ein Scirocco III


----------



## JOJO (5. Juli 2009)

Lian Li PC P80, leider bei Caseking erst ab 21.08.09 lieferbar 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P80 ARMORSUIT Big-Tower - black


----------



## Jeezy (17. Juli 2009)

mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 

Sony KDL-52Z4500 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
TechniSat Digit HD8-S schwarz (0000/4750) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sony STR-DG820B 7.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## God-Among-Insects (27. Juli 2009)

neues Motherboard da meins heut nachm Neustart mit 3,7GHz (Q9550) den Geist aufgegeben hat!  mal schauen obh ichs ein Neues bekomme
kauf mir aber trozdem das P45 Platinum


----------



## pc-samurai (27. Juli 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nem AMD? Da kosten die Quads alle fast nix



Tja.... mahcen dann auch fast nix^^
Edit:

Ich kaufe mir einen RAID Controller (Gamer Controller) mit 2 500GB Spnpoint F3 Platten..
Dann kaufe ich mir nen Xigmatek Midgard 
Nen Cat.7 Verkegekabel
Nen Subaru Impreza WRX STI mit RS Frontantrieb (zur unterstützung) is aber Allrad^^

Dann zum SChluß nen Sony Autoradio und 6 Bose lautsprecher und nen Bass Subwoofer mit ner Endstufe (fürs Auto..)

Und dann kann ich Urlaub machen...^^

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## Siffer81 (27. Juli 2009)

nen neues NT, Enermax Revolution85+ 850W (bestellt) und wenn sie endlich bei uns verfügbar ist die Logitech G19, meine alte G15 hatt so ihre macken 

Und vieleicht noch ein neues Gehäuse, eventuell ein Antec.


----------



## KempA (28. Juli 2009)

sobald ich nen käufer für meinen q8200 hab en q9550 und dann eine 2te gtx260


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2



Me²


----------



## computertod (28. Juli 2009)

ein neues Netzteil - gezwungener Maßen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Juli 2009)

Kabelschuhe


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

Sind das die Teile am Ende des Kabels im ATX Stecker?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Juli 2009)

Nicht ganz...

Sowas hier:
Audison Connection FRT2 - Kabelschuhe für 35mm Kabel - Einbau+Dämmung Audison Connection Kabelschuhe+Aderendhülsen - just-SOUND CarHifi


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

Ne, sowas brauche ich nicht.
Wollte nur wissen was für eine Zange man für die Teile braucht.


----------



## Phil_5 (28. Juli 2009)

öhm n i7 system  näheres verrate ich noch nicht


----------



## pc-samurai (29. Juli 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> öhm n i7 system  näheres verrate ich noch nicht



Sag bescheid, wenn du im Lotto den Jackpot geknackt hast...

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Juli 2009)

Hardware Sapphire HD 4890 1024MB GDDR5 Toxic Game Star Full-Retail - hoh.de


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

Powercolor HD4890 - 65€ günstiger, dafür am Ende mit dem hier rumliegenden Accelero S1 R2 und 2x 80mm Lüftern wahrscheinlich schneller als Crashstyles Version.


----------



## Phil_5 (29. Juli 2009)

pc-samurai schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wenn du im Lotto den Jackpot geknackt hast...
> 
> MFG
> 
> pc-samurai



Lotto ? pfffff wenn dan schon Euro Millionen 

@ Topic:
Ein Mineralwasser da ich kurz vorm verdursten bin.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

Win 7 FTW


----------



## RedBrain (30. Juli 2009)

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Midi_Tower/Cooler_Master/CM_690/218541/?

auf September geschoben 


https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_bis_400_Watt/Cougar/400/347778/?

kaufe ich erst in August


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Juli 2009)

Ich brauche dringend eine neue Tastatur. Es wird eine Roccat Valo.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Juli 2009)

sooo, da ich wieder Geld hab: http://img.areamobile.de/images/handies/sonyericsson/W995/200902152250sony-ericsson-w995-1.jpg


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Juli 2009)

Ein Kite, ein Board und einen Neo


----------



## Artas (1. August 2009)

Irgendeine p45 Platine, dann noch ein gutes Be-quiet und nen Intel Core 2 Quad 9450


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2009)

pc-samurai schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wenn du im Lotto den Jackpot geknackt hast...
> 
> MFG
> 
> pc-samurai



Die Werte des i5 sind auch kuhl. Alles nach zu lesen in der aktuellen PCGH (heute gekommen)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. August 2009)

Eine neue amp für meine beiden 25er Subs, meine alte U.S. Amps hat den Geist aufgegeben...

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Ich müsste mir mal ein paar neue Festplatten holen, mal sehen, wann die F3 Serie rauskommt.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2009)

Ein NT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. August 2009)

ein Verlobungsring für mein Schatz <3


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2009)

hui, Astrein 

Edit: Ich werd mich bald bei reichelt für meinen HTPC eindecken.


----------



## RedBrain (2. August 2009)

Noch in mein Einkaufszettel:

Cougar Power 400W

Sharkoon 80mm LED-Gehäuselüfter

und dann ist perfekt


----------



## ghostadmin (2. August 2009)

Nen Stemmeisen


----------



## Uziflator (4. August 2009)

ne neue Tastatur kann meine g15 nich mehr sehen.


----------



## computertod (4. August 2009)

nen Headset


----------



## Special_Flo (4. August 2009)

Bald eine XFX 4870 mit 512 oder 1024 MB


----------



## Pommes (14. August 2009)

Ne 12'' Lichtbrücke


----------



## roadgecko (15. August 2009)

Mehr oder weniger gewollt ein Nokia 5800 EM


----------



## Two-Face (15. August 2009)

Vielleicht das hier: (Wobei, vielleicht lass ich mir das zu Weihnachten oder Geburtstag schenken)


----------



## Knutowskie (20. August 2009)

ich brauch endlich 4GB RAM... und eine MZ ETZ 250... und... ach soviel!


----------



## Leopardgecko (20. August 2009)

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf mein Vogtland Junior Kit 40/40.
Wird Zeit, das mein Auto wieder stabil durch die Kurven fährt...


----------



## N1lle (20. August 2009)

ich mir ein Onkelz gehasst verdammt vergöttert T shirt und evtl nochn Rock am Ring shirt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. August 2009)

Die Hardware ist schon da, fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse. 

ALso in Kürze ein Lian Li V351


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. August 2009)

Ich brauche eine neue Lampe. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir schon heute eine.


----------



## Uziflator (24. August 2009)

Bald meine Heiß ersehnte Wakü endlich!


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

schade das rumpelkammer nicht bei poszings gezählt wird ich kaufe mir ein sleeving werkzeug kit


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2009)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> schade das rumpelkammer nicht bei poszings gezählt wird ich kaufe mir ein sleeving werkzeug kit



glaub mir das ist schon ganz gut so


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. September 2009)

die Simpsons Season 5 und Season 6 Collectors Edition!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ahab (21. September 2009)

ich hol mir demnächst die dinovo mini von logitech -> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mittlerweile einfach zu faul um immer zum rechner zu latschen um den sender zu wechseln.  naja und filme bedienen und im browser dokus raussuchen macht man vonner couch doch auch viel lieber oder


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2009)

Trackmania2 und ein lamborghini diablo^^


----------



## Whoosaa (22. September 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> Trackmania2 und ein *lamborghini diablo*^^



Aufklärung!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. September 2009)

MDF Platten, Plexiglas, Grundierung, Lack, haufenweise Schrauben und diverses Moddingzeugs


----------



## Batas (22. September 2009)

2 Dosen Lack für mein Gehäuse und ein Sony Ericsson xPeria X2 oder X3 wenn sie dann mal rauskommen.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

Habe mir einen neuen High end Pc bestellt kommt Freitag habe meine Daten schon im Profil eingetragen. !!! was sagt ihr dazu war es ein guter Kauf ? (Hardwaretechnisch gesehen)

Intel Core i7 860 
4096 MB DDR3 PC1333
Nvidia GeForce GTX260 896 MB
500 GB HDD


----------



## Batas (22. September 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Habe mir einen neuen High end Pc bestellt kommt Freitag habe meine Daten schon im Profil eingetragen. !!! was sagt ihr dazu war es ein guter Kauf ? (Hardwaretechnisch gesehen)



CPU und so sind gut, aber bei der GraKa hättest ne 285 nehmen können


----------



## 8800 GT (22. September 2009)

willkommen im Forum!
Wieviel haste denn bezahlt?


----------



## Pommes (22. September 2009)

Ne SSD


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

also mein CPU ist top schneller als der 920 i7 das zeigen viele benchmark tests ja da hast du recht die 260 GTX hätte auch eine 285 werden können aber trotzdem ist sie sehr sehr gut


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

fakt ist wer 12 GB ddr3 hat ist völliger quatsch kein spiel schafft das annähernd auszuschöpfen deshalb habe ich mir gleich gesagt ein gutes mainbord aber trotzdem ersteinmal 4gb wenn nich rüsste ich später mal auf


----------



## Batas (22. September 2009)

Das is klar ich hier mit mierin 8800GTS 320 MB ist natürlich nichts dagegen


----------



## 8800 GT (22. September 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> also mein CPU ist top schneller als der 920 i7 das zeigen viele benchmark tests ja da hast du recht die 260 GTX hätte auch eine 285 werden können aber trotzdem ist sie sehr sehr gut


redest du mit dir selbst? Wie viel hast du denn bezahlt? 
Achja, der 920er ist mit dem 860er gleich auf und er ist deutlich bersser zu übertakten und damit schneller.....
und deine sehr sehr schnelle GTX 260 wird von den kommenden Grakas rückwärts überholt.

btt: Ich kaufe mir bald ne 5870


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

Habe nicht ganz 1000 € bezahlt


----------



## 8800 GT (22. September 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Habe nicht ganz 1000 € bezahlt


naja, der Preis ist schon etwas überzogen. Wo hast du denn bestellt?

BTT: und neue Tennisbälle


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

die gtx 260 werd ich später nochmal umtauschen, wenn du dir die neue ATI Radeon 5870 holst würde ich anfangs wieso noch warten und passt die auf dein board allen anschein nach glaube ich unterstützt die nur PCI Express x16 2.0


----------



## 8800 GT (22. September 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> die gtx 260 werd ich später nochmal umtauschen, wenn du dir die neue ATI Radeon 5870 holst würde ich anfangs wieso noch warten und passt die auf dein board allen anschein nach glaube ich unterstützt die nur PCI Express x16 2.0


ja, ich warte noch so 1-2 Monate. Und ja, mein Board hat PCI Express x16 2.0, und selbst wenn das nich so wäre: Grakas sind auch abwärts kompatiebel


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

bei einem guten händler  nun ja der i7 860 ist noch recht neu und das neue asus board steckt auch drin trotz alle dem ich finds gut hab nen super rechner der gut in der high end klasse mit spielt


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

aber trotzdem der 860 ist in einigen dingen besser als der 920 i7 und schneller das ist fakt also 860 SCHNELLER nur das zählt  ^^


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

ich bin nur mal gespannt wann die mehrheit auf die i7 generation umsteigt bis jetzt so CPU-z sind es gerade mal rund 11 % noch sehr mager mal schauen


----------



## 8800 GT (22. September 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> aber trotzdem der 860 ist in einigen dingen besser als der 920 i7 und schneller das ist fakt also 860 SCHNELLER nur das zählt  ^^


bitte nutze die "Edit" Funktion. 
Und wenn der 860er in manchen Sachen schneller ist: Dann ist der 920er in manchen sachen auch schneller
Sorry @ Mods für OT


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. September 2009)

Wie lange hast du deinen rechner schon


----------



## 8800 GT (22. September 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du deinen rechner schon


Wir dürfen hier nicht weiter reden, sonst gibts ärger von den Moderatoren. Ich schreibs dir jetzt auf die Pinnwand


----------



## Maggats (23. September 2009)

winterreifen


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2009)

Neue Boxen


----------



## Sesfontain (23. September 2009)

morgen david Guettas neues Album
NFS Shift


----------



## Shi (23. September 2009)

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß mit den rauchenden Komponenten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2009)

Ganz so schlimm sinds nicht, aber es gibt wesentlich besseres...

PS: Ein Raven, das ich eigentlich schon gestern haben sollte...


----------



## Shooter (23. September 2009)

Ich kauf mir bald Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. September 2009)

Zwei Dinge stehen an:


DX11-Grafikkarte: wahrscheinlich eine 5850 oder so mit 1GB Speicher
SSD als Systemplatte: wahrscheinlich die Intel X25-M mit 80GB
Und danach: Wasserkühlung!


----------



## CentaX (25. September 2009)

Einmal vermutlich ne Fritz!Box 7270, wenn Vadder dann *rechtzeitig* den Vertrag mit Kabel Deutschland über Conrad abwickelt, und da es dort nen 200€ Einkaufsgutschein gibt, später eine HD5870, wenn ich nur noch maximal 50€ zuzahlen müsste.


----------



## taks (25. September 2009)

Das schicke Teil hier 

Asus VW246H, 24" TFT, Wide 16:9
ProdukteDetails2


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Ich bin kein Fan von Klavierlackoptik.


----------



## taks (25. September 2009)

Oha, das ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen -.-*

Aber es kommt eh nur auf die inneren Werte drauf an


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Aber wenn sich am Rand immer etwas drinne spiegelt, wirst du merken, wie nervig äußere Werte sein können.


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2009)

Entweder eine X-Box oder neue Boxen oder ich warte bis Weihnachten und kauf mir einen Fernseher....
Soviele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Alex89 (25. September 2009)

Für übern Wintern zum Bauen und Fliegen

Funtana X50


Für die nächste Saison 

Sukhoi 29S 140E


Das wird sehr teuer 

MfG Alex


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (26. September 2009)

Heute kommt mein neuer PC ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2009)

Hi!

Könnte mal jemand 'bald' etwas eingrenzen?

Spaß beiseite:


Intel X25-M-G2 Postville SSD mit 80Gb als Systemplatte
Wasserkühlung (siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...fberatung/69485-inter-extern.html#post1114166 )
Neue Grafikkarte, gleich Wassergekühlt (5850 oder so)
nächstes Jahr:
Intel i7 920
Mainboard dazu
4Gb DDR3-1200 oder 1600
neues Gehäuse: Lian-Li X1000

Das dürfte für das kommende Jahr reichen.....


----------



## CentaX (27. September 2009)

Ne Ibanez GRGR-121-EX 
Schein meine Eltern nun doch überzeugt zu haben, dass ich die zuerst kaufe (bzw. sie mir einen Teil zuzahlen) und bis Weihnachten über meinen billigen Bassamp spiele...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*.*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2009)

Ein Mountainbike: Cube Acid. Ich muss nur noch warten, bis L0cke wieder da ist.


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2009)

ein Skateboard


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (2. Oktober 2009)

Radeon HD5850.
Coming Soon!


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

klopapier, 
haarwachs, 
zwiebel, 
faschiertes, 
a flasche cuveé vom markowitsch, 
spaghetti, 
karotten, 
paradeismark, 
petersilie und 
1 zitrone, 
den rest hab ich vorrätig.

mjam, das wird ein festmahl..


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

aha, der wirtschaft gehts schlecht..
alle raunzen, niemand kauft..

ok, ich bestell mir eine nutte..


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Die Demo hat mich süchtig gemacht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. Oktober 2009)

Core i5, DFI Lan Party board und Arbeitsspeicher dazu


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mir nie DDR3-1333 CL9 holen. DDR3-1600 CL7 ist besser. Wenn CL9, dann muss der Takt aber sehr hoch sein, um das wieder auszugleichen.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Oktober 2009)

Vorschlaghammer, für meinen PC!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Oktober 2009)

Eine Audison für meine Subs...

greetz


----------



## PainBringer1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 habe ich bereits bei Alternate vorbestellt.


----------



## Juarez91 (3. Oktober 2009)

Kauf mir bald ne HD 58xx und wahrscheinlich Windows 7.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2009)

n ipod classic 120 gb da da wenigstens meine ganze musiksammlung draufpasst


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. Oktober 2009)

Einen Kasten Bier und einen Karton Energy Drink.


----------



## mr_sleeve (6. Oktober 2009)

nen sixer bier fürs Landschulheim heute abend


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> nen sixer bier fürs Landschulheim heute abend



Nur einen?


----------



## Janny (7. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Einen Kasten Bier und einen Karton Energy Drink.



Mixxed Up  ! !


----------



## maaaaatze (7. Oktober 2009)

Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (7. Oktober 2009)

Iiiiiiiiiiiihhhhh Rammstein...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Mixxed Up  ! !


Du hast er erraten.


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. Oktober 2009)

so sahcen bei ebay verkauft 

1. 24" Benq
2. 2. 4850 juhuuuu


----------



## CeresPK (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja echt stark am Überlegen mir ne Logitech G19 zuzulegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Preis und der Sinnfreiigkeit?


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich kauf mir bald neue schuhe bäääm da wisst ihrs


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Oktober 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir bald neue schuhe bäääm da wisst ihrs



Hart, echt hart.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt stark am Überlegen mir ne Logitech G19 zuzulegen


Die G19 hat so komische hohe Tasten, so wie es früher bei Tastaturen war. Ich mag lieber flache Tasten, die Roccat Valo ist ganz gut.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2009)

Eine oder zwei HD 5850 mal sehen was die Preise machen


----------



## CeresPK (7. Oktober 2009)

Hohe Tasten sind eben Oldschool 

da steh ich voll drauf


----------



## Ibatz! (8. Oktober 2009)

4 Nanoxia 80mm Lüfter...kA wieviele RPM ich nehmen soll...


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Oktober 2009)

Coolermaster Storm Sniper Black Edition, Rampage II Extreme, Megahalems Black und ein Corsair HX850 W, dann ist mein System endlich komplett.


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Oktober 2009)

1000000 Kb Platter


----------



## roga01 (8. Oktober 2009)

Eine Snowboardhose von Burton (im Light Camo Design)

Es steht noch nicht fest, aber vielleicht eine HD5850 für 189,90€ oder eine zweite HD4850 1GB.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (10. Oktober 2009)

Radeon HD 5770


----------



## Toxic14 (10. Oktober 2009)

Xigmatek Midgard^^
Das alte Aerocool Aeroengine hat ausgedient und ist zu laut ^^
Das Midgard hat schöne leisere lüfter drinne^^
Als nächstest nen passenden Cpu-Kühler, den ich noch suchen muss!


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

Nen andren Receiver, wenn ich den 1909 (Signatur) los krieg


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2009)

Toxic14 schrieb:


> Das Midgard hat schöne leisere lüfter drinne^^


Aber nur mit Glück.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

gerade bestellt.....EVGA 4way SLI 

Edit:und nicht zu haben


----------



## computertod (10. Oktober 2009)

bekomm ich wahrscheinlich zum GB: Böhse Onkelz - Live in Dortmund DVD


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Oktober 2009)

Ein Mainboard für den Sockel 1156.. welches? Keine Ahnung.... >_>


----------



## Nickles (10. Oktober 2009)

hmm ne kino karte glorious bastards >.<


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Oktober 2009)

Neue Schläuche für meine Wakü.


----------



## taks (11. Oktober 2009)

Was zum Mittagessen.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> bekomm ich wahrscheinlich zum GB: Böhse Onkelz - Live in Dortmund DVD



Ich hab "nur" die VHS und die Doppel CD.
Aber das Konzert ist 1A 

BTT:
Im November wenn in Stuttgart die Hobby+Elektronik ist wahrscheinlich nen Arctic Cooling Extreme GTX 280, vlt ne Logitech G5 Refresh und mal kucken was die an Spielen haben.


----------



## Pommes (12. Oktober 2009)

Neue Kopphörers für Handy


----------



## HardwareTrace (13. Oktober 2009)

Nen samsung syncMaster ich weiß nur nicht welchen, irgendwie sehen die ja alle gleich aus, aber ich hätte doch gerne einen mit DVB-T drinn. na ja mal schauen !! ich glaube ich brauche hilfe


----------



## Xrais (13. Oktober 2009)

Uncharted 2 und ne geile jacke


----------



## Two-Face (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich überlege mir ernsthaft die Anschaffung eines Aluminium-Mousepads


----------



## kuki122 (24. Oktober 2009)

24" TFT weihnachten
DX11 Karte oder Tastatur geburtstag (31.12  )
Netzteil mit MDPC Sleeve (schwarz/green)!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ernsthaft die Anschaffung eines Aluminium-Mousepads



Habe ich schon
Sehr geil von Razer^^

Ich plane den Kauf von Win 7


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ernsthaft die Anschaffung eines Aluminium-Mousepads



Dieser Gedanke kam mir auch schon. Aber 40-60 Euro fürn Mousepad, muss ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir das von Alugraphics überlegt.
Razer, naja, ich weiß net, bin net so der Fan von denen, v.a. da ich 'ne Logitech-Maus habe - das gibt bestimmt Reibereien Seit meiner ersten Laser-Maus habe ich nie mehr ein Mousepad benutzt.

Ach ja, Terminator 4 und Star Trek kommen auch noch ins Haus.


----------



## Pommes (24. Oktober 2009)

24 Zöller mim Mini


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Oktober 2009)

Neues Billard-Queue.

Hersteller: Falcon
Kostenpunkt: 520€


----------



## AlterKadaver (25. Oktober 2009)

Eine gebrauchte XFX GTX 260 XT (55nm) von nem Kumpel


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Oktober 2009)

ne micorsoft Sidewinder x8 Und win7


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich mein altes Handy losbekomm, ein LG KP500 "cookie" in weis


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Oktober 2009)

Eine 5870/50


----------



## mr_sleeve (25. Oktober 2009)

ich blick es nicht...


--> nen i5 750


----------



## Pommes (25. Oktober 2009)

Schokolade


----------



## assko (25. Oktober 2009)

Bald gibt es eine ATI 5850


----------



## mr_sleeve (25. Oktober 2009)

ice tea


----------



## CentaX (26. Oktober 2009)

Weihnachten:
Gitarrenkrams (Verstärker, Effektgerät, blabla) -> vermutlich 200€, je nachdem, was ich mir feines aussuche 
Noch eine Hitachi 7K1000.B (1tb mehr! yay) oder ne 1,5 tb WD Green (1,5tb mehr! yayayay)
Neue Kopfhörer oder Headset (abnehmbares Mikro Pflicht!) bis 50€
Logitech G500
WENN der Preis bald bei 250€ (Conrad) liegt, dann ne HD5870, sonst warte ich auf die HD6800'er und kauf mir da eine. Dank eines 200€ Conrad Gutscheins macht sich das gut.

... ja, schaun wir mal, was man alles auf den Wunschzettel schreiben kann, den Gitarrenkrams krieg ich bestimmt, n Großteil wird wohl wieder aus eigener Tasche bezahlt werden, evtl. kriegt man ja zu seinem Geburtstag Anfang Februar noch etwas...


----------



## JC88 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ne BridgeCam Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ28...wenn mich keiner mehr umstimmen kann


----------



## _hellgate_ (26. Oktober 2009)

ne gebrauchte GTX 275 von ZOTAC

und ne 1TB spingpoint von samsung


lüfter (120mm xigmatek)


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2009)

Bier.


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Neue Kopfhörer oder Headset (abnehmbares Mikro Pflicht!) bis 50€


hast schon eins im Blickfeld?
nimm das Creative Fatal1ty Headset, hab ich selbst und kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Oktober 2009)

4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Dominator,

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition,

Gigabyte  GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

wird morgen bestellt
hehe


----------



## nulchking (26. Oktober 2009)

Lego Star Wars - AT-OT with Dropship


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> hast schon eins im Blickfeld?
> nimm das Creative Fatal1ty Headset, hab ich selbst und kann ich nur empfehlen



Buääh. Creative 
Nach einem MP3- Player von denen war ich so wütend, dass ich mir geschworen hab, nie wieder was von denen zu kaufen^^ Auch wenn Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer ziemlich gut sind (kein Wunder, da braucht man auch keine Software für)...
Weiß noch nicht genau welches, da findet sich aber schon noch eins. Sollen halt auch mal rummsen können bei Filmen, wieder 5.1 wär ein lustiges Extra aber in dem Preisbereich kriegt man wohl nichts - gibts überhaupt welche ohne Netzteil?


----------



## superman1989 (27. Oktober 2009)

uuuuu nen pII 645 und cod 6 ^^


----------



## computertod (27. Oktober 2009)

@CentaX
schaus dir halt mal an^^
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
und ja, das hat rumms


----------



## Slim1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja da ich einen neue Pc jetzt erst gekauft habe, wird es als nächstes wahrscheinlich ein Roller sein.


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. Oktober 2009)

dass neue sony ericcson Satio mit 12 mp und touchscreen...wenn das mit dem vertrag irgendwie klappt


----------



## Nomad (28. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich Risen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (28. Oktober 2009)

AKG K 701.

AKG K 701 weiß Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Axi (29. Oktober 2009)

Ein neues Bett


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Oktober 2009)

4GB DDR2-RAM für nen Kumpel (die Preise sind der Hammer...)
nen "neuen" P4
Kleinzeug bei reichelt
Stücke für die Musiksammlung


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2009)

3x Gugelhahn für 4/6 Schlauch
1x T-Stück für 4/6 Schlauch
1x Aussenfilter e700 JBL
1x Kellerleuchte doppel Röhre 60 cm
2x Osram Warmwhite


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2009)

Hab schon das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Eltern gefunden:
Ne Senseo Kaffee Maschine mit diversen Pads


----------



## Seven (3. November 2009)

Da ich ja jetzt die 60€ von MW2 gesparrt habe werde ich erstmal meine Crysis "Sammlung" verfolständigen. Ich hab momentan nur Warhead. 
Und da dann ja auch noch rund 30€ übrig bleiben, wird Fallout 3 gleich mitbestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

Hacker-Pschorr


----------



## Maschine311 (6. November 2009)

So habe gestern Nacht bei MF Win7 64 bit geordert. Am Sonntag ist bei einigen Fialen von Atelco "Verkaufsoffener Sonntag" mit Angeboten. Da werde ich mir wohl den Samsung P2450H zulegen für 199€ Pfeifen!
Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind an Heillig Abend


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2009)

Gigabyte P55M UD2 
Intel Core I5 750
2x 2GB G.Skill Ripsaws 1333er 
Lian Li V351 
Antec Veris IR Reciever


----------



## kuki122 (6. November 2009)

> 4GB DDR2-RAM für nen Kumpel (die Preise sind der Hammer...)



wem erzählst du das  Habe mir letzetns 2GB OCZ Platinum 1066MHz gekauft = 30€ gebraucht! 

BTT:

Thermalright IFX-14 [schon plan geschliffen  ]
Win 7 Home Premium x64
24" TFT!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

Ich bin derzeit am überlgen ob ich meinen alten Sync Master weggeb und mir stattdessen 2 24"er hol. Mein Desktop ist irgendwie immer voll


----------



## Player007 (6. November 2009)

CoD Modern Warfare 2 und Left 4 Dead.

Zu Weihnachten nen MacBook 

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (6. November 2009)

Akg K 701 

Määh diese blöde Kontrolle fürs "Schreien" nervt... Wieso funktioniert die hier aber i anderen Forenbereichen nicht -.-
Hier kann ich ned mal A K G  G 701 und nen  in einer Reihe schreiben...


----------



## M4tthi4s (6. November 2009)

> Ein neues Bett


 
Wie geil. 
das hätte ich in nem Hardwareforum nicht erwartet, wo man doch
immer denkt, dass PC-Schrauber eh die ganze Nacht wach sind.

Bei mir wird's eine neue ATI 5850 geben, wenn die irgendwann mal wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (6. November 2009)

na ganz einfach, da ich ja auch immer mit an meine freundin denken muss, 
muss zu weihnachten die  	2-CD, Box, Deluxe Edition     vom neuen rammsteinalbum ins haus^^
meine ist schon vorbestellt^^
gut das sie ja schon weis dass ich etwas "abgedreht"  bin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Gigabyte P55M UD2
> Intel Core I5 750
> 2x 2GB G.Skill Ripsaws 1333er
> Lian Li V351
> Antec Veris IR Reciever




I5 Wurde bestellt, 

fehlt nur noch der Rest


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Wenn der Führerschein nicht wäre Boxen oder ne neue Graka...

Zum Glück gibts Weihnachtsgeld.


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

Ne neue Graka muss her, die 8800GT pfeift aus dem letzten Loch


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Versuchs mal mit etwas Kleber/Plastikspray auf die Spulen. Kann helfen.

Genauer lokalisieren kannst du die Geräuschquelle indem du nen Trinkhalm ins Ohr steckst (natürlich nicht zu weit  ) und dann an der Karte entlangt gehst, dadurch kannst die Geräuschquelle orten. Macht man in der Elektronik gelegentlich, da nimmt man halt kein Trinkröhrchen sondern ein normales Rohr oder was man halt grad da hat.


----------



## Janny (8. November 2009)

Lüfter, welche genau, weiß ich noch nicht.
Netzteil, weiß ich auch noch nicht welches 

Janny


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

einen anderen satelliten receiver..das billigteil nervt jetzt schon XD


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Die Receiver liegen doch aufm Wertstoffhof in Massen rum, manche sind da keine 3 Monate alt, ich versteh die Leute nicht, die sowas wegschmeißen (früher hab ich mal ab und zu einen mitgenommen, falls dieser besser war als mein damaliger, es gingen alle, jetzt hab ich ne TV Karte...).

-> Ab zum Wertstoffhof und kauf dir vom gesparten Geld ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

auf dem wertstoffhof? -> müsst ich eh mal den alten röhrenfernseher hinbringen XD
und das zerlegte alte fernsehregal

aber woher willst du wissen, dass ich ein neues netzteil brauche? da wüsstest du mehr als ich...laufen hier nämlich alle ...


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Ich hab bei Billigteil irgendwie Billignetzteil gelesen.^^


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

öhm..alles klar..nein netzteil brauch ich keines..und werd ich für den jetzigen rechner auch vermutlich länger nicht wechseln..


----------



## Bu11et (8. November 2009)

Ich würd mir gern ne SSD zulegen, damit mein System von der Festplatte nicht abgebremst wird (ich weiß das es nur minimal ist). Leider sind die, und werden warscheinlich, sehr teuer .


----------



## lemon (14. November 2009)

Hey,

Ich hab mir gerade Crysis Special Edition und Crysis Warhead bestellt.
Die musste ich unbedingt in Original haben.

lg lemon


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (14. November 2009)

Wenn die Xbox jetzt reckt, kauf ich mir eine 2. PS3


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

lemon3007 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich hab mir gerade Crysis Special Edition und Crysis Warhead bestellt.
> Die musste ich unbedingt in Original haben.
> ...



Hattest du es vorher denn nicht Original?


----------



## Da_Frank (15. November 2009)

Warscheinlich Snowboardbekleidung sprich Boots und ne Hose...


----------



## lemon (15. November 2009)

ich hatte es schon original aber ich hatte das von nem kollegen ausgeliehen (crysis warhead) und das erste Crysis da hatte ich nur die demo. 
lg

lemon


----------



## HardwareTrace (15. November 2009)

eine Palit Geforce GT240 bekomm ich hoffendlich morgen, schon vor verkaufsstart XD kontakte brauch man, das reicht XD


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (15. November 2009)

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir einen neuen (HDMI) Verstärker holen soll... meiner reicht momentan eigentlich noch


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. November 2009)

Bissl Wakü Kram, muss aber noch schauen was ich da genau brauche.


----------



## HardwareTrace (18. November 2009)

Eine Palit GT240


----------



## rebel4life (18. November 2009)

HD5770.

Zwar schon bestellt, ist aber erst in der 50. Kalenderwoche verfügbar, naja, hab Zeit.


----------



## LOGIC (18. November 2009)

HD 5970 ^^ wenn die preise sinken natührlich ^^


----------



## Stonnor (18. November 2009)

Nen Prolimatech Mega Shadow.
Der Orochi ist einfach zu fett und verdeckt die Sicht auf die schönen Dominators und mein M4A785TD-V EVO​


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (18. November 2009)

Fotokarton,
Lüfter
Sleeve
Shrinks
und zum sleeven ne große Packung Kekse =P


----------



## LOGIC (18. November 2009)

ach da hätte ich doch glatt die sleevs vergessen


----------



## computertod (20. November 2009)

da mich die vibrationen meine HDDs nerven hol ich mir sowas:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nexus Double Twin HDD Entkopplung Nexus Double Twin HDD Entkopplung 21069


----------



## NOOKYN (20. November 2009)

Logitech G19 und das Logitech Z5500  Eventuell auch noch ein 24", weiß aber noch nicht genau welchen, da ich sehr viel Wert auf Design lege. Muss halt in mein Konzept passen!


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

LG W2442PA, damit ist wohl dein restliches Weihnachtsgeld verplant.  

Wenn es um Design geht, kannst du auch bei Samsung schauen...


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

Evtl. wäre ein Minibar nicht schlecht, sobald mein neues altes Zimmer soweit ist. Muss man net so weit laufen, und man immer kühles Bier


----------



## Swonte (20. November 2009)

Zu Weihnachten eine SSD,welche weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

Swonte schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten eine SSD,welche weiß ich noch nicht



Am besten eine OCZ Colossus 1TB


----------



## Justin Bieber (21. November 2009)

alkohol und kippen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. November 2009)

volleyballdirekt.de Shop - Mehr Volleyball hat keiner! - Mikasa Stellerball MVT500 MI504

Yippie ist etwas billiger geworden.
(Vorher 74,95€)


----------



## 8800 GT (21. November 2009)

Mafia 2!!!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2009)

Anfang Dezember mal wieder bissl Wakü zeugs für den neuen Rechner (eig. nur GPU Kühler ) und dann zu Weihnachten das hier:
NEOPLAN CITYLINER N1216HD | Revell-Shop (Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts )


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

Ahhh ein modellbauer ^^ ich bau auch gerade an einem LKW mit anhänger^^

@ Topic

eine Grafikkarte steht noch nicht ganz fest welche, wird aber auf die HD5970 rauslaufen.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. November 2009)

Jede Menge Holz, Alu und Plexiglas. z.G kann ich die Werkstatt von mr_sleeve usen


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Anfang Dezember mal wieder bissl Wakü zeugs für den neuen Rechner (eig. nur GPU Kühler ) und dann zu Weihnachten das hier:
> NEOPLAN CITYLINER N1216HD | Revell-Shop (Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts )


 
Was willst du denn mit der Kutsche?


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

ich würd mal sagen bauen ?? und ins regal stellen ?! ^^


----------



## Da_Frank (21. November 2009)

Ich check jetzt mal in die Stadt mal schaun obs ne vernünftige Lederjacke gibt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> ich würd mal sagen bauen ?? und ins regal stellen ?! ^^


Erstmal zusammenbauen natürlich und dann mal schauen. Vllt. bau ich für die Beleuchtung dann mal noch n paar LEDs ein und wenn ich mich mal etwas damit auseinander gesetzt habe evtl. auch ne Fernsteuerung


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

oh das hört sich aber interessant an ^^ die lenkung würde schwierig werden.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2009)

Ich ja immer noch beim Original abkupfern, wir haben im Betrieb auch 2 Stück davon.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Ich meinte, wer will so ein Ding im Regal stehen haben..
Traumberuf Busfahrer oder was? ^^

EDIT: Ah, erklärt einiges..


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2009)

Nö ich fahre nicht Bus, ich schraube dran rum (nennt sich heutzutage KFZ Mechatroniker für Nutzfahrzeugtechnik). 
Aber jetz mal wieder B²T


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

da sucht doch wohl nicht einer schon wieder streit ???  
Erst von einem kassiert und schon beim zweiten dumm rummachen ..


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> da sucht doch wohl nicht einer schon wieder streit ???
> Erst von einem kassiert und schon beim zweiten dumm rummachen ..



lol?! 
Omfg, diese Welt ist verrückt.. ^^


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

naja egal..du weist ja was ich mein ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

Ja, ich weiß, dass BeachBoy und ich schon 'ne Weile länger angemeldet sind und uns schon ein Weilchen kennen, und dass das ein kleiner Scherz gegen ihn war, den er anscheinend ja auch kapiert hat. Was du dich da jetzt allerdings einzumischen musst, weiß ich wirklich nicht..


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

und schon fängt es wieder an 
aber ist jetzt egal.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> und schon fängt es wieder an
> aber ist jetzt egal.



Natürlich fängt es jetzt wieder an. Hast du mir irgendetwas zu sagen? Nein. Was mischt du dich dann ein? Erklär mir das mal, bevor du dich hier zum Weltenretter aufspielst..

@ topic: 3 Lüfter. 2x 120*25mm @ 1600 rpm, 1 120*12mm @ 1600 rpm, alles Scythe.


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

omfg...LOL egal...ich lass es lieber ich hab heut schon ne verwarnung bekommen...


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> omfg...LOL egal...ich lass es lieber ich hab heut schon ne verwarnung bekommen...



Kein Kommentar. 0.o .. 

@ topic: Hmm. Wie soll ich mir jetzt ein Alibi verschaffen.. ^^
Eine Flasche Silberleitlack bei ATU am Montag hoffentlich.


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Eine neue Krawatte für meinen Anzug


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. November 2009)

Oh da hast du mich wieder auf eine Idee gebracht  Ich brauch einen neuen Anzug, obwohl ich doch heute mittag schon Klamotten kaufen war  Da geht wieder Geld drauf


----------



## Justin Bieber (22. November 2009)

wofür braucht ihr alle anzüge??


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

Anzüge sind mein Style - ich laufe quasi immer so rum.


----------



## Opheliac (22. November 2009)

Anzüge gehen immer. Sehen doch Top aus.


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

mir reicht das hemd und ein sacko dazu noch ne jeans hose und weise schuhe...fertig


----------



## der_yappi (24. November 2009)

Bin grad am rumgrübeln:
LG BD370 BluRay Player
soll ich?
soll ich nicht?
doch lieber warten?

Scheiß Fragen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. November 2009)

Hm ich weiß es auch nicht. Entweder:


neues Mainboard
HD5850
Wakü Update
Ich denke mal es wird am ehesten die HD5850, aber da lass ich mir noch zeit bis die Preise mal gefallen sind, dann kommt gleich noch H²O Kühler dazu ^^


----------



## Uziflator (28. November 2009)

nen Neues Headset  nur noch kp welches   bzw mein AKG K530 kommt auf ner Lan nich so gut an.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2009)

Ultimated Ears SuperFi 5 Pro


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Dezember 2009)

Edifier, 2.1 System S730D, GAMING AUDIO, schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (2. Dezember 2009)

Guckst du hier ==> eGun
Damit kann man realistisch Ego Shooter zocken, und das ganz ohne High End PC!  Wer braucht denn schon Crysis oder Call of Duty usw. wenn man auf digitale Wildschweine mit Plastikmunition schiessen kann...


----------



## guidodungel (5. Dezember 2009)

Eine G11 zum Fest


----------



## M1ng1 (10. Dezember 2009)

die gtx 300... aber das dauert noch


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2010)

Ein Netbook oder den hier:

AsRock ION330 HT
ProdukteDetails2


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2010)

nen süßen kleinen 2.PC falls mir mein großer nochmal abkacken sollte wie jetzt am 29.12.

ist doch besser wenn man irgendwo was kleines süßes zur reserve hat 
Ich denke da an was im ITX oder µATX Format
vlt das süße kleine P55 ITX Board von DFI 
oder doch nur ein Zotac Board mit Intel Atom 
auch wenn das 1. optisch schöner dafür aber im Gegensatz zur Nvidia ION Platform ist das ding ja Preislich doch um einiges höher angesiedelt ist (da ohne CPU und GPU) 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

Lässt du den 2.PC falten?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2010)

da ich schon lange nicht mehr gefaltet habe, denke ich, eher nicht 
soll auch wirklich nur nen Ding fürn Notfall sein
zwar mit ausreichend Leistung das ich noch 1-2 sachen zocken kann
aber kein High-End-Rechner (obwohl mir ein i5 750 schon ganz gut in so nem kleinen Kasten gefallen würde  )
Aber soll auch nicht teuer sein
hab eben mal bei Mindfactory geguckt NV ION + LianLi Case + 300W Netzteil vom BeQuiet 
und da bin ich dann bei knapp 230€ also recht klein, recht schick und doch recht flott !?!
DDR2 Ram hab ich hier ja zum glück noch von meinem guten alten Phenom II System
einer ausm Luxx wollte die zwar haben aber wenn er sich nicht meldet isser selbst schuld xD

mfg Ceres


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. Januar 2010)

Einen 24" TFT. Der CRT tuts zwar noch, aber muss mal was neues her nach...keine Ahnung wieviel Jahren.  Muss nur noch entscheiden welchen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Januar 2010)

In der Ausgabe 08/09 war doch ein Test von 24"ern drin 

ich kaufe bald von speedstar ein paar Boxen und einen schönen Noctua-Kühler.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Januar 2010)

Ne Graka aber würde Nvidia nicht solange mit ihren karten brauchen würd ich jetzt schon zuschlagen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kaufe mir bald ein Ticket für Hurricane


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Januar 2010)

Als nächstes eine Roccat Kova  + Roccat Sota 

Dann hoffe ich das sich richtung ATI 5870 bzw.5850 Preis mal was tut da meine 4850 immer mehr mucken macht.


----------



## Caspar (6. Januar 2010)

Ich mir nen neuen Taschenrechner weil meiner geklaut wurde... Schweine... ^^


----------



## taks (6. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir bald ein Ticket für Hurricane


 

Ich fürs Southside


----------



## HollomaN (6. Januar 2010)

Demnächst ein *Canyon Ultimate CF SLX*.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub am nötigsten ist erstmal ein neuer VGA Kühler und eine neue Wasserpumpe.
Der XFX Kühler ist schon sau laut aber meine Pumpe ist in letzter Zeit iregendwie fast noch lauter...


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Januar 2010)

EVGA P55 Classfied 200
Intel  I5-670


----------



## LOGIC (6. Januar 2010)

800 Watt Netzteil 
Und neue graka ^^ Entweder Fermi oder HD5870 /5970


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Januar 2010)

800 Watt..pah wie übertrieben.. 


@Topic
Eine Packung Kaugummi, meine alte is leer.


----------



## akaEmpty (6. Januar 2010)

'ne SSD ... am liebsten die 256'er von Corsair


----------



## CentaX (7. Januar 2010)

Konzertticket für Madina Lake im März wirds wohl werden. Gestern erfahren, dass die dann hier sind .. hab sie im Oktober beim Papa Roach Konzert kennen gelernt, deswegen ists eine meiner Lieblingsbands geworden^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2010)

Muss mir mal wieder was ordentliches zum lesen kaufen, also ab zu Thalia morgen^^


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Januar 2010)

Teufel Concept C 200 USB.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> EVGA P55 Classfied 200
> Intel  I5-670


wieso zu diesem schicken Board nur nen kleinen i5 670?
wieso nicht gleich nen schicken Vierkerner 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Oliver (8. Januar 2010)

Liebherr 2721


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Januar 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Liebherr 2721


Wasn kein Platz mehr im Kühlschrank? 

Ich kauf mir demnächst (am Wochenende vllt. schon ) nen neuen Quad Core, bin mir da aber nochr echt unschlüssig ob ich nen Athlon II X4 630 nehm oder einen Opteron 1352 nehm, tendiere ja zu ersterem aber nen Opteron hat ja nicht jeder...


----------



## disaster-master (8. Januar 2010)

ne wiimote, einen bluetooth-usb-stick und ne ir-led
edit: und splinter cell conviction


----------



## RedBrain (9. Januar 2010)

Logitech Momo Racing Force Feedback


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2010)

Entweder das Rote oder gar kein Momo  .


----------



## RedBrain (9. Januar 2010)

Gibt es auch andere Momo auf dieser Welt? 

Ich kenne nur das hier: Klick mich an!


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2010)

Also abgesehen von den echten Lenkrädern die z.B. am Ferrari montiert sind gab es mal das Momo Force mit Alu Pedalen, Stahlwippen und echtem Leder am Griff.
Also quasi den wahren Urahnen des G25.


----------



## Icemanspirit (10. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir wird die nächste Anschaffung ein Canyon Torque Fr 2008 mit Manitou ANswer Evolver ISX 6


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Januar 2010)

X3 720
MSI 770-C45
4GB Corsair Dominator
BeQuiet 350W (oder mehr) Netzteil
takeMS SSD rapid+


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. Januar 2010)

Intel I5-750
4GB Corsair Dominator 1600 DDR3
und Board 
Asus Maximus III Formula 
oder
EVGA P55 FTW
kann mich da net so entscheiden.
Tendiere aber mehr zum Asus.
wenns geld reicht vllt ne SSD dazu.

gruß


----------



## Eifelsniper (21. Januar 2010)

Am Samstag gibt es einen neuen Schreibtisch


----------



## RedBrain (22. Januar 2010)

Windows 7 RTM Professional x64 Deutsch


----------



## taks (22. Januar 2010)

Bei mir gibts in bälde die hier:


Western Digital Elements SE 3.5" HDD, 1.5TB, USB2.0
ProdukteDetails2


Ist zwei € teurer als die 1TB Version


----------



## roga01 (22. Januar 2010)

Vieleicht ne zweite HD 5770, steht aber noch net fest.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Januar 2010)

Werde das bestellen, aber beim Board bin ich mir noch nicht sicher
ASUS P7P55D oder MSI P55-GD65
4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7
Intel Core i7-860 Box 
Mal sehen, vielleicht wirds auch ein AMD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2010)

- PS3 
- LACK (Ikea) Lowboard 
- Ikea 4x LED-Leisten für "Ambilight"


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2010)

Einen neuen(breiteren) Schreibtisch und einen neuen Schreibtischstuhl(der Alte ist durchgebrochen).


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

Naja ist zwar schon gekauft aber wat solls ^^ Battlefield Bad Company 2
Und ne neue graka ala HD 5870 oder fermi^^


----------



## Uziflator (23. Januar 2010)

Nen Denon PMA 510 AE  und ein paar passende Lautsprecher vllt. welche von Nubert


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Januar 2010)

2 x Samsung F3 500 GB
1 x Samsung Syncmaster P2450H


----------



## atti11 (25. Januar 2010)

Leovince 4 Road für einen Runner VX 125


----------



## rebel4life (26. Januar 2010)

Heut abend erst mal die Grundgebühr fürn Führerschein. Ist übertrieben teuer das ganze...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Januar 2010)

LPs
Und was zum Anziehen


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2010)

Ich werde mir heute Abend gegen 0 Uhr bei Mindfactory eine 80GB Intel SSD bestellen 
sind zwar wieder 200€ vom Konto weg die man fürs Auto ausgeben könnte aber naja was solls 

mfg


----------



## Daniel 25 (27. Januar 2010)

Werd mir mal wieder den Canju Energy Drink kaufen.
Ist bei mir auf jeder Lan-Party dabei...!!!


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

Die generalüberholte Staffel 3 von _Star Trek: Raumschiff Enterprise - The Original Stories_ auf Blu-Ray.
Und evtl, noch _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ auf BD.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen neuen(breiteren) Schreibtisch und einen neuen Schreibtischstuhl(*der Alte ist durchgebrochen*).



Weniger Chips futtern..  

Ich kaufe mir bald meinen Führerschein - genauer gesagt morgen, wenn alles glatt läuft.  Bzw., hoffentlich läuft es eben nicht _glatt_..


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (28. Januar 2010)

Am 01.02 wird mein Astra H OPC umgebaut.
Gemacht wird: 

Februar: 
-FMS 76mm/3" Downpipe mit 200-Zeller MetalKAT 
-FMS 76mm/3" AGA 
-großer Wiltec Ladeluftkühler samt Verrohrung 
-Pipercross Luftfilereinsatz 
-blaue, stabile Samco Ladeluftschläuche 
-neue Software samt Rollabstimmung 

Soll: ca 285-290PS, 460Nm 

März: 
-Hankook Ventus V12 EVO Sommerreifen in 235/35/19 
-H&R Spurverbreiterung 30mm VA, 40mm HA 
-schwarzes Opelemblem vorne

Langt erstmal fürn Frühling,....


----------



## Kamrum (28. Januar 2010)

1x Battlefield Bad Company 2 
(Beta dürfte denke ich alle zweifel ausräumen)


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

Eine Wasserkühlung, Crysis und GTA4


----------



## A3000T (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch immer nicht meine Ultrasparc, welche ich mir eigentlich schon vor fast nem Jahr zulegen wollte. Wird demnächst definitiv nachgeholt. Bis dahin ein neues Gehäuse und einen guten UND leisen 80er Lüfter. Die Kreissäge aufm Sockel 370 Kühler geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

Eine Wakü


----------



## Siffer81 (3. Februar 2010)

Einen neuen Kopfhörer, sehr wahrscheinlich der AKG K702


----------



## CentaX (4. Februar 2010)

Siffer81 schrieb:


> Einen neuen Kopfhörer, sehr wahrscheinlich der AKG K702



Ich hoff, dass ich zum Geburtstag in 2 Tagen die Sony MDR-XB 700 kriege... Sind zwar nicht soo gut und das P/L Verhältnis auch nicht - doch die Ohrpolster waren das entscheidende. Sowas tolles hab ich nie vorher auf gehabt :>

@ Topic: Wohl 2 paar Chucks, die wirklich selbst zusammengestellt sind von den Farben her - dann wohl importiert aus den USA von Freunden von uns.  Außerdem vermutlich nen Monitorarm, wenns mitm Umbauen hier weiter klappt. Und 2 CDs von Three Days Grace.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Februar 2010)

Ne neue CPU (Sempron geht mir langsam auf die Ketten ) und ein kleines Ram Update.


----------



## SGLog (5. Februar 2010)

Ne *Wakü* und dann habe ich vor den Core takt hier im OC Forum zu brechen.

*Mein CPU: AMD 6000+ "Windsor" @ 3GHz @ 1,25V (200||15x)*
PCGH Forum Rekord: @3797.73 MHz @1,63V


----------



## A3000T (6. Februar 2010)

In einer halben Stunde eine fünf Liter Dose mit Gulaschsuppe, für das große Fressen heute Abend.

Ansonsten nachher noch ein wenig mehr Speicher.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Februar 2010)

Schallplatten und Cds , Schallplatten und Cds , Schallplatten und Cds ....


----------



## Shi (6. Februar 2010)

Hmm in den nächsten 3 Monaten kommt wohl ein MoBo CPU und Ram Update für meinen PC, geplant ist DDR3


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2010)

nen Aquagraf G80


----------



## -NTB- (6. Februar 2010)

den MOND


----------



## Low (6. Februar 2010)

Eine neue Grafikkarte: HD4890 oder HD5830, Sleeves (Orange&Schwarz).


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2010)

Was zum Essen. Muss nurnoch schauen ob es das Frühstück, das Mittagessen oder das Abendessen sein soll -.-


----------



## -NTB- (6. Februar 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Was zum Essen. Muss nurnoch schauen ob es das Frühstück, das Mittagessen oder das Abendessen sein soll -.-




wird wohl abendessen werden^^


----------



## IFabian123 (6. Februar 2010)

eine HD 5870 Vapor-X
und noch folgende Spiele:
Command and Conquer 4
Napoleon total war
Ruse
natürlich wenn se alle draußen sind

und nicht zu vergessen eine..... PIZZA


----------



## TF.Rave (7. Februar 2010)

1. Ne 640GB HDD, die die 400GB Platte in meinem Notebook ersetzen soll:
CSV-Direct.de » Artikelinfo
2. Ein eSATAp-Gehäuse für die 400GB Platte:
Delock Gehäuse 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: okluge
3. Eine Maya44 USB Soundkarte damit Notebook und Verstärker korrekt verbunden sind^^:
ESI MAYA44 USB | Musikinstrumente und Musikequipment von Music-Town
4. Einen fetten Notebookakku mit 9 Ampèrestunden *sabber*:
Toshiba Li-Ion Battery, 12Cell 9000mAh - Toshiba für Toshiba A550/L500/L550| redcoon Deutschland
5. 2x 4GiB DDR2-800 RAM fürs Notebook. 2x 2GiB sind irgendwie zu wenig. Ich krieg jeden RAM voll^^:
4 GB DDR2 SO-DIMM PC800 A-DATA Value CL6 retail: Amazon.de: Elektronik=http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0030B8HB0/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller

und das alles in genau der Reihenfolge


----------



## Phonix1 (9. Februar 2010)

Demnächst das Spiel Star Wars The Force Unleashed, eine 9800GTX+ und einen 22" 3D fähigen Monitor


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2010)

COD6 für PS3


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (14. Februar 2010)

2x aquagraFX G92
1x Graph-O-matic
*
*


----------



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

ich denke mal Gothic 4


----------



## Mister HighSetting (14. Februar 2010)

Bad Company 2 (schon vorbestellt)


----------



## Janny (14. Februar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 (schon vorbestellt)



Dito.


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. Februar 2010)

Rode NTG-2 (Mikrofon)
Rode Boom Pole (Tonangel)
Rode SM3 (Spinne+Blitzschuh"anschluss")
Rode DeadCat (Windschutz)


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Februar 2010)

Eventuell noch ne 3 HD 4890 zum benchen. Mal sehen was die Preise da machen.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Februar 2010)

Einen Lamborghini. 
*träum*


----------



## Justin Bieber (21. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Einen Lamborghini.
> *träum*




cool noch ein lambo-fanboy

lamborghini ftw


----------



## Nomad (21. Februar 2010)

vielleicht sleeves??


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2010)

Gaaanz ruhig, Whoosa, fang erst mal mit 'nem Polo an.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Februar 2010)

StormraidR schrieb:


> cool noch ein lambo-fanboy
> 
> lamborghini ftw



Aber sowas von.  Ich träume teilweise sogar davon..  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gaaanz ruhig, Whoosa, fang erst mal mit 'nem Polo an.



Pff, woher sollte ich denn das Geld für 'nen Polo herholen..  ..


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2010)

Also Dreirad? Oder lieber doch Quad.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also Dreirad? Oder lieber doch Quad.



Irgendnen' kleinen Gebrauchten. 
Jetzt aber b2t, weiteres per Profil.


----------



## RedBrain (26. Februar 2010)

Monitore BenQ G2420HDBL, 61,0 cm (24") TFT, 1920x1080 - hoh.de

Kein HDMI, aber DVI am Board. LED- White Backlight...


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Februar 2010)

eine neue grafikkarte! was auch sonst?


----------



## Wopkal (26. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall, Splinter Cell Conviction wird einfach blind gekauft 

Im Amazon Einkaufskorb liegt Bad Company2, aber da muss die Demo noch überzeugen.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2010)

Eine neue Festplatte.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

2 2TB-HDDs. Ich will damit RAID 0 machen. Wenn der freie Speicherplatz auf meiner HDD so rapide schwindet, sind solche Maßnahmen erforderlich.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2010)

eine 5870
und eine Wakü...(kein Komplettset!)...bei AT natürlich.


----------



## Fl_o (26. Februar 2010)

Hardwear: 

Hoffentlich bald die neue Fermi

Softwear 

Left 4 dead 2 dlc falls es was kosted..


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2010)

entweder ne 4850 oder ne 5770. tendier aber zur 5770


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

12 GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Dominator ram und ne ASUS Matrix HD 5870 mit 2 GB


----------



## rebel4life (26. Februar 2010)

Demnächst ne 5770 und dazu in 2 Monaten noch ne Spiegelreflex, leider wird das teuer (die alten Objektive passen nicht).


----------



## Oxid (28. Februar 2010)

Bad Company 2, nen 24" TFT und ne DX11 Graka unter 300€ die schneller ist als ne GTX 285 und mindestens 1,5GB VRAM hat -> Falls sowas in diesem Jahrzehnt noch veröffentlicht wird


----------



## RedBrain (1. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Monitore BenQ G2420HDBL, 61,0 cm (24") TFT, 1920x1080 - hoh.de
> 
> Kein HDMI, aber DVI am Board. LED- White Backlight...



Wird erst gekauft in 1-3 Tagen


----------



## taks (1. März 2010)

Ein Sigma AF 75-300 1:4-5.6. Im Moment ist der Auktionspreis noch bei 30€ ^^
Wenns ned all zu weit hoch geht ist es mein 



@RedBrain
Schau doch mal den an:
Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS


----------



## RedBrain (2. März 2010)

taks schrieb:


> @RedBrain
> Schau doch mal den an:
> Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS



Ich brauche kein HDMI.


----------



## computertod (3. März 2010)

ich denk mal die 5770 hier von Club 3D


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. März 2010)

ne limitierte neurosis platte
restliche fall of efrafa disko


----------



## Sascha.M (4. März 2010)

Evga 295 gtx :d


----------



## kuki122 (4. März 2010)

Verlängerungen + MDPC Sleeve. 

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. März 2010)

Ein paar neue K-Swiss wären mal wieder angebracht...


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

Ende des Monats das Edifier S530D.


----------



## Two-Face (6. März 2010)

Womöglich eine Sapphire ATI Radeon X1950 Pro Dual, aber bin mir noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2010)

Ich werd mir wohl demnächst einen neuen Tennisschläger gönnen.
Den Rahmen vom Alten hab ich heute durchgeschlagen .


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

Werde morgen mal nach einem Dremel Ausschau halten


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. März 2010)

Nen Full Face Helm und Bad Company 2


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. März 2010)

Endlich alles für meinen neuen selbstgebauten Schreibtisch.^^


----------



## Lee (7. März 2010)

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich bald einen neuen Verstärker für meine Boxen kaufen.
Und dann noch ein paar feine Spiele und CD`s^^


----------



## CentaX (8. März 2010)

Wohl noch immer nen weißen Gitarrengurt. Bin gespannt, wie der an meiner Schecter aussieht.  Außerdem brauch ich mal wieder neue Basssaiten, die aktuellen waren nach 1,5 Wochen schon sehr verbraucht -.- Gehen aber grad wieder


----------



## taks (8. März 2010)

Samsung LE-32B550 , 32" LCD TV, FullHD, USB, DVB-T


Frag mich nur was ich dann mit meinem 24" FullHD Bildschirm machen soll


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (9. März 2010)

Ne neue Mamba da die schwerkraft meine Mamba an die wand gezogen hat :/  

dazu kommt dann noch ende des Monats von Teufel Impaq 6000 dazu  

Endlich mal richtig Blu-Ray schaun   find den schauspieler echt geil  (an die MediaMarkt werbung denk)  schleichwerbung ist doch was feines


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. März 2010)

paar Anziehsachen und ein paar Sachen zum Zeichnen


----------



## RedBrain (10. März 2010)

Nach dem Sommerferien Edifier S550

Meine alte 5.1 Boxen Creative Inspire A500 hält nicht mehr lange. 

Beim Anschalten macht es "bump" (das ist normal) und wenn ich mal lauter oder leiser einstellen will. Knarzt und knackt es immer. Diese Boxen hat kaum tiefen. Meine Hifi-Anlage X4-Tech X-Cite klingt viel besser als die 5.1 Boxen von Creative Inspire A500. Das habe ich grad gemerkt. 
(Musikvergleich: "Es ist wie es ist" von Pur, "Rock this Place" von NFS Porsche und Top Gear - Intro)



Darum brauche ich ein ordentliches 5.1 Boxen für max. 10 - 15 Jahre. 
Nie mehr billige 5.1 Boxen von Creative. 

Optisch -> Passt!
Klangqualität -> Passt!
Fernbedienung -> Passt!
Schwarze Lackierung -> Passt! 
Kosten -> finde ich gerecht! (Review gelesen von CB!) 

Im zusammenhang ein neues Soundkarte ASUS Xonar D2 (PCI).

ca 430€ (+Versand). Schön teuer, aber diese guten Dinger kann ich JAHRELANG benutzen als die billige 5.1 Boxen von Creative.

greetz
RedBrain


----------



## Fl_o (10. März 2010)

Hmm eigentlich hab ich nur Games im augenschein

Metro 2033 
Just Cause 2 

eventuel 

Assasins Creed 2 

Mit Fermi dann hoffentlich / vieleicht 
3D Vision mit nen ordentlichen 26" 120 Hertz bildschirm


----------



## Janny (10. März 2010)

Ein Sofa + Tisch, für mein Zimmer.


----------



## vitka93 (10. März 2010)

ne GTX 480 ^^ aber wie gesagt bald


----------



## taks (11. März 2010)

In naher Zukunft werd ich mir was zu Abendessen kaufen.
In ferner Zukunft muss mal ein neues Fahrrad her.


----------



## kuki122 (11. März 2010)

Wohl ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. März 2010)

Motorola Milestone  Klasse Handy, nur viel zu teuer. Mal schauen ob ich was schönes mit Vertrag krieg ^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. März 2010)

einen Lüfter


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2010)

Eine SSD. Aber wahrscheinlich warte ich erstmal, bis es SATA-3-SSDs mit 128GB unter 300€ gibt.


----------



## Janny (14. März 2010)

NFS Shift für PS3, nur noch 29,99€, da muss ich nächste Woche zuschlagen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. März 2010)

ein neues Netzteil. mit meinem 425W Nt werden gerade 2 9800 gtx+ befeuert.

hab unter prime und furmark knap 500 watt verbrauch

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## EinarN (14. März 2010)

Ende monat März 2010:

1 x  Zotac IONITX-B - MB
1 x   HDD 2,5"
1 x  DVD - LW Slim
2 x Buffalo DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800

Diese Brauche ich für mein Ferrari PC.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> ein neues Netzteil. mit meinem 425W Nt werden gerade 2 9800 gtx+ befeuert.
> 
> hab unter prime und furmark knap 500 watt verbrauch
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Na dann brauchste ja auch noch kein neues.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. März 2010)

Ein Q07 und ne 2TB Platte - heute Nacht^^


----------



## R4Z3R (15. März 2010)

Neue Graka . Nur leider ist die 5850 ziemlich schwer zu bekommen für einen guten preis momentan .


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2010)

Einen neuen Zocker-PC

Core i7 930
Prolimatech Megahalems (@ 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC)
Cougar 800 W Gold-NT
6 Gbyte Corsair Dominator
Gigabyte X58A-UD7
Windows 7 64-Bit Ultimate
Samsung Blue-Ray Laufwerk
Antec 1200

Der Rest is vorhanden...^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2010)

Eine neue Leuchtstoffröhre. Die alte liegt im Sterben.


----------



## der_yappi (16. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich nen Flachmann von WMF
siehe: WMF Flachmann breit 7oz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## feivel (16. März 2010)

eine neue Couch OTTO - Ihr Online-Shop!

vielleicht diese hier....


----------



## Janny (18. März 2010)

Die Couch sieht interessant aus, was soll die kosten ?

Btt: BF:BC2, wenn ich Shift durch hab.


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Die Couch sieht interessant aus, was soll die kosten ?
> 
> Btt: BF:BC2, wenn ich Shift durch hab.




die soll 199 Kosten....
aber ich werd sie vermutlich nicht durchsetzen können,
bessere hälfte stellt sich was anderes vor....hmpf


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

^^ die Gtx 495 falls Fermi nicht ein voller FLOP wird möchte mal unbedingt SLI aber kein neues Board / Cpu 

PS: die Couche hat ihrgenwas geiles


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2010)

Vielleicht _Metro 2033 - Special Edition_, - bin noch unschlüssig.


----------



## RedBrain (18. März 2010)

NZXT Avatar


----------



## taks (19. März 2010)

ZyXEL WAP3205 WLAN-Access-Point 802.11n


ZyXEL WAP3205 WLAN-Access-Point 802.11n 300 Mbps (Wireless-LAN) - Studerus AG


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. März 2010)

bandmerch


----------



## Feuerreiter (19. März 2010)

AKG C1000S MK III
AKG C1000S MK II Mikrofon

Für meine Camcorderaktivitäten, mit Tonangel  .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. März 2010)

1 Kasten Becks, wahrscheinlich auch noch ein Karton Mixxed Up Energy Drink.


----------



## feivel (20. März 2010)

so..neue couch wurde ja gekauft,..die oben geplante ist es nicht geworden...


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2010)

Neues NT (CM GX650  )
HDD Entkoppler
Sleeve Set
Neue Graka nach der noch zu kaufenden Übergangsgraka...


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Ich kaufe mir demnächst einen zweiten TFT - HP w2408h, damit ich endlich mal einen richtig großen Desktop


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

vielleicht einen subwoofer


----------



## Floris 92 (28. März 2010)

mein eigenes zimmer (inklusive pc)


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. März 2010)

Also ich werde mit bald nen Rampage III Extreme und ne GTX480 kaufen


----------



## thedetonator (28. März 2010)

ich leg mir bald nen phenom 2x6 zu auf nem MSI 890er board,
das wird ein fest


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. März 2010)

...einen 1900g behälter "best body competiton whey isolat"-vanille! *schwitz*
(100% more hardcore)


----------



## xTr3m3-0lm (28. März 2010)

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir diesen oder diesen Kopfhörer kaufen soll. 

Beides coole Dinger, ich muss mal irgendwo einen Laden zum probehören finden


----------



## Janny (28. März 2010)

Nächsten Monat eine Heimkinoanlage.


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

Reichelt und Pollin Bestellung gerade raus, insgesamt rund 320€. -.-

WELLER WS 81 Lötstationen & Entlötstationen von Weller - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

War das teuerste^^


----------



## Uziflator (13. April 2010)

Logitech Performance Maus MX


----------



## Siffer81 (13. April 2010)

Eine neue Dose Ultimate Nutrition ProStar 100% Whey Platinum Series (2400g), die alte ist fast leer 

Und irgendwann mal einen neuen High-End Stereo Verstärker, ist aber noch ned ganz klar was für einen es wird, hab ein paar Favoriten die in frage kommen


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2010)

Vielleicht ein AM2+ Mobo mit Nvidia Chipsatz(750a oder 780a). Dank Onboardgraka wäre ich so die zweite Graka los und neue CPUs bekomme ich auf dem Sockel auch mal wieder.

AMD fällt leider flach da ich keine Lust auf zwei parallel laufende Grafiktreiber habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2010)

WaKü für CPU, Northbridge, GPU(wenn möglich) 

Kingston RAM-Kühler

AMD-Phenom X6 (wenn Preis weiter unten und ich es brauchen kann, also so in 1-2Jahren villeicht ^^)

Kingston RAM, zusätzliche 4 GB

Mehr PC-Games


----------



## Chris_ (17. April 2010)

weißen lack und klarlack und schleifpapier


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. April 2010)

2 schöne LPs bei ebay


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2010)

Einen 32er LCD, weil Tagesschau und BluRays am Rechner schauen einfach suckt. Für einen Beamer habe ich die falschen Wände


----------



## mixxed_up (18. April 2010)

Nur 32"?
Geht ja mal gar nicht, unter 42" geht bei mir nichts mehr.
Zumindest fürs Wohnzimmer, für alles andere reicht mir der Monitor.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2010)

Das Teil kommt ans Bettende per VESA an die Wand bei mir in der Galerie. Da meine Loft kein Sofa hat, muss der LCD halt oben hin. Und selbst mit Sofa wüsste ich nicht, wo ich selbiges und das LCD gescheit platzieren sollte - den Ess- und den Schreibtisch brauch ich halt  Und da der LCD an der Wand am Fußende nur grob 2,5 m von meinem Kopf weg ist, braucht's keinen 40er oder so. Da sieht selbst digitales TV richtig schei0e aus ... und diese Konsolen-Optik geht mal gar nicht. Nee nee, ein 32er mit Full-HD reicht da.


----------



## thysol (18. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Teil kommt ans Bettende per VESA an die Wand bei mir in der Galerie. Da meine Loft kein Sofa hat, muss der LCD halt oben hin. Und selbst mit Sofa wüsste ich nicht, wo ich selbiges und das LCD gescheit platzieren sollte - den Ess- und den Schreibtisch brauch ich halt  Und da der LCD an der Wand am Fußende nur grob 2,5 m von meinem Kopf weg ist, braucht's keinen 40er oder so. Da sieht selbst digitales TV richtig schei0e aus ... und diese Konsolen-Optik geht mal gar nicht. Nee nee, ein 32er mit Full-HD reicht da.



Ich wuerde mir auch kein TV ueber 32 Zoll kaufen. Ich besitze selber ein LG LH3000 (32 Zoll und FullHD) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wenn mann den Overscan abschaltet sieht er sogar am PC sehr gut aus. Die Pixeldichte ist ungefaehr die gleiche wie bei einen 1280x1024 19 Zoeller. Daher sitze ich nur 0,5 m davon entfernt und dass Bild sieht trotzdem sehr scharf solange er in 1080p laeuft. TV schauen ist allerdings selbst bei so ein kleines TV nicht so dolle. Wenn mann von Entfernung aus kuckt gehts. Fuer Blu-rays, Rennspiele und Strategie Spiele ist ein grosser Monitor Hammer. Der Nachteil ist halt der hohe Input-Lag aber der stoert mich nicht besonders. Mein TV steuere ich immer mit 1080p an (PC, Blu-ray) weil selbst 720p sieht nicht gerade berauschend aus. Modern Warfare 2 wird ja mit der PS3 nur in 620p ausgegeben. Dass geht ja mal garnicht auf so einer grosser Bildflaeche.Fernsehen kucke ich mit dem Teil nicht weil die Bildqualitaet ist mir zu gering.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2010)

Das LG LH3000 ist einer meiner engeren Kandidaten  

Die Planung sieht vor, sich mal unter Woche mal berieseln zu lassen plus Nachrichten, ansonsten BluRays. War über Ostern bei meinem Vater, der hat einen 50er im Wohnzimmer ... mit BluRay grandios, Herr der Ringe im TV sah aber erschreckend aus. SD-Material auf 50'' hochgeblasen kann einfach nicht gut aussehen - hallo Konsolen.


----------



## thysol (18. April 2010)

DVDs sind auch nicht dass wahre auf grosse TVs. Selbst mit HD-Upscaling sieht es bei weitem noch nicht so gut aus wie eine Blu-ray.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. April 2010)

reichelt: Kleinzeug für ne Lüftersteuerung
AT: Moddingzeug für die Graka
eBay: vielleicht ein gebrauchtes Board
Baumarkt: Plexi-/Bastlerglas


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2010)

> =         263,16 Euro
> Versandkosten      : 5.19 Kg                               =           5,60 Euro
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> Gesamtkosten                                               =         268,76 Euro



Schaffst du das bei Reichelt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. April 2010)

Nene aber auf 1/10 komm ich in etwa


----------



## Jan565 (18. April 2010)

Also ich habe vor, mir ein intel E1600 für mein 2. Rechner zu kaufen und nächsten monat vielleicht ein monitor LG W2242T-PF


----------



## Whoosaa (18. April 2010)

Ein Dell Studio 15.


----------



## herethic (18. April 2010)

Nen Sowjetischen Armee Gürtel  



Spoiler



Oder vielleicht auch nur einen Parade-Gürtel.

Und alle Asterix-Hefte



@Whoossaa

Das Teil mit Windows Voísta 32-Bit und Kaspersky Anti-Virus ist totaler Schrott.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2010)

Eine SSD: Super Talent Ultradrive GX MLC 128GB


----------



## Whoosaa (18. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @Whoossaa
> 
> Das Teil mit Windows Voísta 32-Bit und Kaspersky Anti-Virus ist totaler Schrott.



Ich weiß nur, dass meins Win7 64 und McAfee haben wird.


----------



## computertod (19. April 2010)

ich denk mal ein Hans Söllner Ticket fürn 5.6.10


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. April 2010)

Neue Radlager und Domlager fürs Auto... -.-


----------



## Ibatz! (21. April 2010)

Rock Hard Festival Ticket 
leider ohne Campen,die Campingtickets waren 3 Stunden vor meinem geplantem Termin ausverkauft -.-'


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Mai 2010)

MSI R5870 Lightning. Ich zahle dafür nur 390€.


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

Geforce 7950 AGP


----------



## Janny (1. Mai 2010)

-Die neue FLEX.
-Und meinen Urlaub muss ich noch bezahlen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2010)

GTX470 + Wasserkühler


----------



## CentaX (2. Mai 2010)

Ibanez SR705 e-bass ... 689€ ...  Aber er ists wert!


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2010)

Zumindest angedacht:

-Reisejacket
-Lungenautomat+Oktopus
-Finni
-Tauchcomputer
-div. Druckschläuche etc.

Finanziell leider etwas happig.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Mai 2010)

Scythe Kaze Master Ace, HD 5870 PCS+ und ein Cougar CM 550.


----------



## Traylite (2. Mai 2010)

Joa also ein Phenom x6 1090T dazu en Asus Crosshair 4 und  OCZ 8 GB 1600
  Ne komplette wakü und ein neues Gehäuse alla Antec Twelve Hundred nur die kohle is noch nicht vollständig da^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri und die neue FHM, wenn möglich noch heute. Ein paar Anziehsachen vielleicht noch, wenn ich was finde.


----------



## Ahab (6. Mai 2010)

Ein Concept E100. Die Sateliten meiner billo-5.1 Anlage sterben wohl langsam...  Aber erstmal wollen die Semestergebühren fürs Wintersemester bezahlt sein. Krass wie früh die kassieren! Bis Ende Mai.


----------



## JC88 (7. Mai 2010)

Roccat Kave...wenns nochn tucken günstiger wird^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

Dieses Schatzi hier.... 

Asus G73JH-TZ091V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Bloodhour86 (8. Mai 2010)

spiele mit dem gedanken ner neuen Grafikkarte , Hd 5870 .... aber demnächst ne kleine 320 2,5" HDD


----------



## Feuerreiter (9. Mai 2010)

Foddis Pro 120.. 
ist nur leider so teuer, aber immerhin "made in Germany".

foddis shop - Multitalent


----------



## Bääängel (9. Mai 2010)

In den nächsten Tagen einen Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B + Be Quiet Silent Wings (weiß noch net so genau welche, vielleicht die Pcgh Edition). Dann ist endlich der olle Boxed draußen.


----------



## A3000T (9. Mai 2010)

Mehr Amiga...


----------



## TwilightAngel (9. Mai 2010)

SAMSUNG R580-Harris (NP-R580-JS02DE) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## computertod (9. Mai 2010)

entweder nen neues Board + Wakü für meine GPU, oder ich steig gleich auf AMD um...


----------



## Feuerreiter (10. Mai 2010)

- Ein Fahrradlenker 9,- Euro
- Ein Soft-Überzug (für den Fahrradlenker) 8,- Euro
- Ein Tischbein (kurz) 7,50 Euro
- Eine Schraube (M10) ca 1,-Euro
- Ein "Stöpsel" der in das Tischbein passt (Nur aus ästhetischen Gründen) ca. 2,- Euro


Um Folgendes zu bauen:
Schulterstativ


----------



## A3000T (10. Mai 2010)

Viele Pillen zur Entspannung und Haarwuchsmittel, mein Rechner bringt mich gerade dazu mir eben jenes Haupthaar buschweise auszureißen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2010)

Entspannungspillen - pah! Ich kauf lieber Nachschub an Stacker E2 Extreme.


----------



## Siffer81 (10. Mai 2010)

Avatar auf BD


----------



## negert (10. Mai 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7d78a83adfa0d65080ab348da16c1f9a

plus Mobo plus NT


----------



## The_Freak (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit Boxen dabei, einen Sony Verstärker hab ich schon.
Klar favourisiert sind die Canton GLE 430'er ->
http://www.hifistudio.de/Canton-GLE-430--1539.html?refID=froog


----------



## Janny (12. Mai 2010)

-> Wandfarbe, ein ganz weißes zimmer wird auf Dauer langweilig.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Mai 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Entspannungspillen - pah! Ich kauf lieber Nachschub an Stacker E2 Extreme.



Sry , das muss etz sein: 
NVE Stacker E2 Extreme ist nicht für Personen unter  18 Jahren und bei folgenden Leiden geeignet: Herzerkrankungen,  Bluthochdruck, Schilddrüsenerkrankungen, Diabetes,  Prostatataerkrankungen Coffein-Empfindlichkeit,  Ephedrin-Empfindlichkeit, Personen, die Monamin-oxidase-Hemmer  einnehmen. Mögliche Nebenwirkungen: Unruhe, Nervosität, Schlaflosigkeit,  Blutdruckerhöhung Dieses Produkt ist ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel aus  natürlichen Rohstoffen. Bitte beachten Sie die von NVE Pharmaceuticals  Anweisungen auf dem Etikett. NVE Stacker E2 Extreme nicht anwenden in  der Schwangerschaft und Stillzeit. Im Zweifelsfall vor der Einnahme  einen Arzt konsultieren.  
BTT
Socken


----------



## CMCody (14. Mai 2010)

Ich kauf mir bald ein Samsung Wave oder ein Nokia n8, kann mich einfach nich entscheiden


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Mai 2010)

Ein neues Netzteil, sobald die Cougar GX Serie endlich erhältlich ist. Die sollen sich mal beeilen!
Es wird dann das Cougar GX G 800. 4x PCIe 8-Pin, damit gehen 2x R5870 Lightning ohne Adapterstecker.


----------



## CeresPK (15. Mai 2010)

in ca. 11h dürfte bei mir eine GTX470 eintreffen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2010)

Irgendwann kaufe ich vielleicht einen LN2-Pot.


----------



## A3000T (15. Mai 2010)

Morph OS und dazu nen Mac mini G4. Vom MacOs befreit dürfte das ganze sicherlich spaßig werden.


----------



## CeresPK (15. Mai 2010)

Ich verspüre zudem gerade den unheimlichen Drang mir eine Razer Mamba anschaffen zu müssen


----------



## Feuerreiter (15. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich das hier... 
ebay-Artikelnummer 370378292350 (ebay-Links sind ja nicht erlaubt  )


Sieht nur irgendwie so billig aus..


----------



## computertod (15. Mai 2010)

wenn ebay so tut wie ich will nen ASRock Penryn1600SLIX3-WiFi


----------



## thysol (21. Mai 2010)

Ich kaufe mir bald dass hier:

_Kingston Einbaurahmen von 6,4 cm auf 3,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Momentan ist die Intel X-25M 80GB SSD im 3,5 Zoll Schacht eingeklemmt.
_


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Kabel und Sleeve beim Käsekönig und das neue Amanda Jenssen Album, das gefällt mir


----------



## RedBrain (24. Mai 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H


----------



## Feuerreiter (25. Mai 2010)

Alesis MultiMix 4USB oder das SINN7 Rox.6 USB-Mischpult.
Damit ich mein Kondensatormic jetzt endlich auch am PC benutzen kann  .


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

neues glas nutella


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Mai 2010)

Eine 5770 und ein Netzteil, sowie einen "Brocken" ...


----------



## Feuerreiter (26. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> neues glas nutella




Naja, das ist nich mehr lustig. Genau das Gleiche wie im "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft"-Thread. 
Dagegen ist das hier ja noch ein großer Kauf:



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> 48 Energy Drinks - ein Riesenvorrat - sind kein alltäglicher Kauf.  Trotzdem hält es ein Mod für nötig, wegen so einem Post eine Warnung zu  verteilen.


und ein Glas nutella ist noch viel alltäglicher - und es interessiert NIEMANDEN!  

---

@topic: neuen gebrauchten Bildschirm - 15" für 29€ aus nem tollen Laden!


----------



## iceman650 (30. Mai 2010)

Ein neues Headset von Amazon, da meins heute im TS den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Und hoffentlich eine neue Grafikkarte, siehe dazu meine V-Fred (Link in der Sig)

Mfg iceman


----------



## labernet (30. Mai 2010)

eine wakü in ein paar taagen + case, sowie ein 1090t, asus c4f, corsair hx 1000, kabelbinder und schwarze sata kabel.

corsair ram, neue platte und blueray combo laufwerk/dvd brenner nächsten monat :p


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (30. Mai 2010)

Wakü kommt bei mir auch noch ins Haus.
Einen neuen Fernseher wollte ich eig. auch noch.
Fast hätte ich es vergessen, ein HD Reciever.

Leider ist alles so teuer.

@labernet: gute entschiedung mit 1090t und asus c4f.


----------



## Low (30. Mai 2010)

Eine reise zum Mond


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2010)

Patrizier II mit allen Add-Ons...  Gibts ja zum Glück wieder....


----------



## JC88 (1. Juni 2010)

Neue Wakü-Komponenten:

16/10 Mastercleer White
16/10 Schlauchtüllen PerfectSeal

und vlt n bissl Sleeve


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2010)

neue Lüfter (vermutlich silentwings)
und n neuen CPU Kühler (nich nicht sicher, könnte n Mugen 2 werden )
Aber jetzt brauch ich erst ma wieder n bissle geld


----------



## thysol (5. Juni 2010)

Epson Stylus Photo PX710W

Epson Stylus Photo PX710W WiFi-Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## boss3D (5. Juni 2010)

*Asus Eee Pad EP121*, wenn es denn endlich mal kommt ... 

Die Videos von der computex sind ja mehr als überzeugend. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nomad (5. Juni 2010)

Company of Heroes Anthology (hoffentlich) 

ich suche es gerade^^ wer was hat bitte melden


----------



## Fizban (6. Juni 2010)

Games:
-Two Worlds 2
-Gothic 4

Hardware:
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1600-Corsair Dominator GT 6GB DDR-3-1600 Tri-Kit (Ist dann das 2te Tri-Kit , damit sich 64bit auch lohnt )
-OCZ Vertex 2,5" SSD mit 60GB (Für's Betriebssystem)
- Next Gen Ati GPU (Hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr meine 4890 OC reicht nicht mehr wirklich für eine Auflösung von 1920x1080)

Wenn das erledigt ist, bin ich erstmal pleite


----------



## püschi (6. Juni 2010)

Nichts - aber ich spare für eine SSD


----------



## Freeak (6. Juni 2010)

Wird ende des Monats ne Sapphire HD 5870 2G Toxic in meinem PC wandern.

Endlich mal GTA IV auf Maximum und auch Crysis sowie S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mit Texturmods. Jeahr.

Tja und wohl endlich mal noch meine 4 Coolermaster 120mm Lüfter und meine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Juni 2010)

Eine 2te Palit GTX260 Sonic, damit ich, wenn der neue Treiber von Nvidia im Juni auftaucht, Surround-Gaming-Unterstützung habe.

Habe meine erste für 160 Euro vor ca. 3 1/2 Monaten bekommen. Mittlerweile kostet 'se über 180 Euro. Kacki 

EDIT: Gerade ersteigert für 116 Euro mit Originalrechnung. YEAH ... WO IST DER NVIDIA SURROUND TREIBER?


----------



## A3000T (9. Juni 2010)

Neuen Kühler für nen Phenom II 965. Der Boxedkühler ist ne Frechheit, selbst die Dinger von Intel sind leiser.


----------



## Insecure (9. Juni 2010)

Ich Kaufe mir bald endlich mal eine neue Graka wahrscheinlich die GTX 465.


----------



## neuer101 (22. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich dann irgendwann das Geld habe, leg ich mir einen Asus EeePC 1005 PE zu. Ich brauch einfach mal was, um auch außerhalb meines Zimmers ins Internet zu kommen .


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2010)

GTX 280


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> GTX 280


Das ist ja zur Zeiten von Radeon HD5800 'ne tolle Investition.

P.S: Vor allem im Vergleich zu deiner GTX260.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich brauch nen neuen LCD bzw LED Fernseher. 
Mein alter macht langsam die Mücke.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist ja zur Zeiten von Radeon HD5800 'ne tolle Investition.
> 
> P.S: Vor allem im Vergleich zu deiner GTX260.



Naja wenn ichs richtig mache, bezahle ich für das Teil nichts von daher


----------



## Feuerreiter (28. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht n Paar aktive Nahfeldmonitore.
Vllt aber auch das Korg Kaoss Pad Mini, ist mir aber ein wenig zu teuer  .


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja wenn ichs richtig mache, bezahle ich für das Teil nichts von daher


 
Das gehört dann aber eher in einen "Was klaut ihr euch bald"-Thread.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2010)

ja stimmt, sorry dafür^^


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Juni 2010)

Glühkerzenstecker fürn R/C Verbrenner und nen paar Teile fürn Roller^^


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mir als nächstes wohl einen 27 Zoll TFT zulegen *freu*


----------



## Feuerreiter (30. Juni 2010)

Ein neues Videostativ mit Fluidkopf  .


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2010)

Einen Führerschein.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Einen Führerschein.



Den hab ich schon... (und das seit >8Jahren)
Aber ich warte immer noch auf meinen bestellten Ibiza FR


----------



## A3000T (2. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir doch stattdessen ein Auto.  

Ich kauf mir demnächst (in etwa drei Stunden) ein Neo Geo.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juli 2010)

zur Grafikkarte ist jetzt leider auch ein Netzteil dazu gekommen


----------



## Balko29 (2. Juli 2010)

Ne neue HDD


----------



## Feuerreiter (3. Juli 2010)

NOCH ein neues Videostativ, da meines, was heute angekommen ist, defekt ist .


----------



## thysol (3. Juli 2010)

Just Cause 2
Wildes Russland (Blu-ray)


----------



## fuddles (4. Juli 2010)

Honda..Civic..1.8..executive..


----------



## Aholic (4. Juli 2010)

Also steht zumindest noch auf der Liste:

-zusätzlichen passiven Radi
-neuen Big Tower mit vieeeel Platz(leider habe ich aber noch immer keinen gefunden der wirklich das hat was ich will  )

Hm, die noch 2 verbleibenden Thermaltake Lüfter dürften mal ersetzt werden 
Und irgendwann nächstes Jahr, solls dann auch mal ne SSD werden


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Juli 2010)

Bin grad am grübeln ob ich hier zuschlagen:

HTC Google Nexus One Handy bei eBay.de: Ohne Handyvertrag (endet 10.07.10 15:34:32 MESZ)


----------



## Ezio (4. Juli 2010)

iPhone 4 *duck*


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juli 2010)

Spoiler



wenn du mit dem hohen Preis leben kannst machst du da sicher nichts verkehrt


----------



## The_Freak (4. Juli 2010)

was ich mir bald kaufe...

-ein/zwei weitere PS3 Controller
-Split Second für PS3
-einen neuen Verstärker für die Canton's 
-ein neues PC Gehäuse (will endlich weg vom Plexi-Glas, am besten ein LianLI oder so)

Das sind die Plaungen für die nächsten 3 Monate xD


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Juli 2010)

Mehr Steam Spiele.


----------



## A3000T (5. Juli 2010)

Persona 3 FES für die PS2
Black für die Xbox
Morrowind für die Xbox 
Grand Tourismo 4 für PS2
Forza für die Xbox.

Und das alles als Bundle für 20 Euro


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2010)

vlt ne HD5870? oder doch wieder ne GTX470 

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2010)

Morgen sicherlich Hosen und paar lockere Schuhe. Extra sparsam gelebt


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. Juli 2010)

Gebrauchte Lautsprecher und nen Verstärker.
Vorraussichtlich:

Magnat Monitor 100
Denon DRA-335


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (13. Juli 2010)

Das neue Saison 2010/2011 Trikot von Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Juli 2010)

50" Plasma von Panasonic. Der 37er wurde einfach zu klein .


----------



## Feuerreiter (13. Juli 2010)

'nen Denon DRA-335 und zwei Wharfedale Diamond 8.1... Zusammen gebraucht 110€, als Einstieg in die Hifi-Welt  .


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juli 2010)

ein NZXT Lexa S


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Juli 2010)

Ein neues Gehäuse, will meinen Schreibtisch umbauen, da ist das Xigmatek zu hässlich, zu groß und zu schwer.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Juli 2010)

zu billig *schnellwegrenn*

@ Topic
nen paar Gardinen für mein dunkles Kämmerchen


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juli 2010)

Ich werd mir bald ein neues Handy gönnen----> Ipohne 4


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2010)

Hacker-Pschorr Glaskrug 1L
Hacker-Pschor Bierglas 
Hacker-Pschorr Steinkrug 1L
mehrere exklusive Hacker-Pschorr Trinkgläser

Schachtel Zigarren, muss nur noch welche raussuchen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2010)

ne SSD, am liebsten ein Revodrive, mal schauen was der Geldbeutel dazu sagt.


----------



## fuzzi (25. Juli 2010)

das Corsair 800D


----------



## -NTB- (26. Juli 2010)

ne gtx 460 sollte die hd 5850 in nächster zeit nicht auch in den bereich von 200 euro kommen


----------



## A3000T (26. Juli 2010)

Neuen Monitor, mein 19" CRT wird wirklich langsam alt.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2010)

hmmm
Die ersten EVGA GTX 470 SC+ scheinen verfügbar zu sein.
Ich denke mal das ich der GTX 470 dann nochmal ne 2. Chance gebe.
Und mit der Backplate ist sie dann auch nichtmehr so hässlich wie die von Gainward (und wird hoffentlich auch nichtmehr so heiß xD)

EVGA | Products

Ich sehe gerade das es dazu auch noch Starcraft II gibt,
geil


----------



## coati (28. Juli 2010)

Eine 430 Euronen Wakü


----------



## R4Z3R (28. Juli 2010)

GTX 460 und ne externe Festplatte .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Juli 2010)

Ein Raven 01, EVGA SLI x3 LE, CoolerMaster Gold 600 W, neuen AGB und Sleeve


----------



## Plonk (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe ne zweite GTX470 (Angebot verpasst) oder endlich zwei neue Monitore.


----------



## SiQ (28. Juli 2010)

Ne 460 wenn ich meine Hawk loswerde (will ja anscheinend niemand kaufen).


----------



## Shi (30. Juli 2010)

GTX 465 g.o.o.d


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Juli 2010)

Ein Doublebasspedal für mein Schlagzeug


----------



## cami (1. August 2010)

Wohl ne neue Graka, da meine 250 GTS schon arg limitiert..

Edit; SInd jetzt 2 Nvidia 470 geworden


----------



## Sash (1. August 2010)

zählt eine zahnkrone auch?


----------



## cami (1. August 2010)

@ Sash

Ich denke schon.. zählt doch alles was du dir kaufst ^^


----------



## CentaX (2. August 2010)

Na dann... Morgen Lebensmittel.  Alleine zu hause, das kann was werden. 
Außerdem: Smile Empty Soul Sticker, einer davon kommt auf meine Gitarre.


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2010)

En Y-Adapter für kleine Klinke damit ich Amp un HS gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann.


----------



## A3000T (3. August 2010)

Noch mehr lange Unterwäsche...


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Stiftzahn - Dank Zusatversicherung nur noch 320 Euro selbst zu zahlen


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. August 2010)

ich kauf dieses schöne teil hier^^   Zylinderkit NARAKU [V.3 80ccm] ? GY6, Kymco 50ccm 2V | MOTOR | BT49QT-9S1 | Baotian
und vielleicht bald ne E-Gitarre


----------



## jonas.to.go (8. August 2010)

Coolermaster cosmos s 360
interl core i7 860 2800MHz
Asus P7P55D Deluxe
Ati Radeon HD 5870 1024Mb + Wasserkühler 
Coolermaster GX-750W
WD1500 HLFS 150Gb
Corsair Dimm 4GB DDR3 1600 2x2Gb
Cpu Wasserkühler für sockel 1156
Schläuche 
MS Win7 Home Premium 64Bit

Also einen ganz neuen PC.

Grüße, jonas.to.go


----------



## computertod (9. August 2010)

entweder nen 20 oder gleich nen 50m Lan Kabel...


----------



## REXlord29 (9. August 2010)

Da ich bald B-day hab
Camcorder
E-gitarre
und dann werd ich schauen wie viel noch für einen Pc noch übrig bleibt


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

was für ne E-gitarre holst dir?


----------



## REXlord29 (9. August 2010)

Ein einsteiger Set weil ich erst mit e-gitarre anfange


----------



## püschi (9. August 2010)

Neue iPhone-Hülle (etwas hochwertiger als meine jetzige 3€-Hülle )
und ein paar Sachen für's Campen nächste Woche am Bodensee 

Also eher Kleinkram...


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

campen am bodensee? kannste mich besuchen kommen  aber ne nächste woche bin ich in italien mim mopped^^


----------



## CentaX (10. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was für ne E-gitarre holst dir?



Ach ja, die Gitarristen 
Ich hab zwar schon so 3 Monate auf dem Bass meiner Mutter gespielt, hab mir dann aber schon ne "bessere" Einsteigergitarre geholt, ne Schecter Omen 6 Extreme  330€ waren es, die war es aber wirklich wert und ne schlechtere Gitarre hätte es nicht sein müssen, so viel, wie ich spiele.


----------



## RedBrain (15. August 2010)

Ein Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic


----------



## computertod (16. August 2010)

irgendwie hats mir das Fluid XP+ Extreme Phantom Black angetan 
nur n'bisschen teuer die brühe


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2010)

Das da -> ASUS ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (90-C3CHA0-X0UAY0KZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Ist schon verdammt billig das Ding.. Weiß jemand wieso die von ASUS so billig ist? Besonders schlecht oder so?


----------



## Nomad (17. August 2010)

Logitech C500


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. August 2010)

BMW 320i


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. August 2010)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> BMW 320i



Welche baureihe? E46...

Ich kaufe mir bald eine GTX470 oder eine GTX480.


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2010)

Einen Blu-Ray Player mit 5/7.1 Analog-Ausgang (mein AV-Receiver kann nur DD 5.1, hat aber 'nen 5.1 Analog-Eingang). Weiss nur noch nicht genau welchen... Panasonic DMP-BD85, Philips BDP7500, Sony BDP-S760, Samsung BD-C6500
Der Samsung ist momentan mein Favorit.


----------



## MSPCFreak (24. August 2010)

- GTX 470 (bzw. 468/475)
- Samsung F3 1TB
- 3 Scythe Lüfter


----------



## sentinel1 (24. August 2010)

- SSD 64 GB IDE für mein Surflaptop
- esata - Slotblende (da ich die mitgelieferte wohl entsorgt hatte)


----------



## Janny (24. August 2010)

Neuen TFT, neues Handy, neuen Teppichboden und einen neuen Fernsehtisch.  Alles Anfang nächsten Monat


----------



## sensitron (26. August 2010)

Will ne neue Graka, meine 5770 saugt.. aber muss noch warten bis die 5870 billiger wird


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> - SSD 64 GB IDE für mein Surflaptop
> - esata - Slotblende (da ich die mitgelieferte wohl entsorgt hatte)



eine "IDE" SSD?  

Na da limitiert aber die Schnittstelle die Performance


----------



## heartcell (26. August 2010)

ich werd mir das starterpacket für NFS World gönnen^^


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Wahrscheinlich bald eine Soundkarte. Vielleicht wird es die Asus Xonar Essence oder die Xonar DX.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

neuen tft und nen cpu kühler!


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

Bestell am 31.08 das neue Disturbed Album.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2010)

Höchstwahrscheinlich einen 2.-Rechner als Musikanlage und Aushilfs-PC für LAN-Partys:

MS-Tech CA-0120
ASrock P45DE3
Intel Pentium E5400
A-DATA DDR2-800, 2GB
LiteOn iHAS324 DVD-Brenner
5x Samsung Spinpoint HD203WI EcoGreen mit je 2TB
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5570
Auzentech X-Fi HomeTheatre HD
beQuet! Straight Power E7 (400 Watt)
Samsung SyncMaster B2230N (22-Zoll, 1080p)
Logitech MX518 (refresh)
Logitech MediaKeyboard 600
Sennheiser PC161
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

Die Zusammenstellung steht so allerdings noch nicht fest, werde davon wahrscheinlich die Hälfte ändern müssen.


----------



## püschi (25. September 2010)

Einen zweiten Samsung Syncmaster 223BW und dann zwei Wandhalterungen dafür


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. September 2010)

Die PCGH Sonderausgabe über Overclocking.


----------



## Shi (27. September 2010)

Mein lieber Two-Face, es gibt bessere Netzteile als das Straight Teuer Power  
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

@ Topic: neue lange Hosen, hab nur noch 2 die mir passen, ich wachs halt noch


----------



## computertod (27. September 2010)

ein neues Handy, nur keine Ahnung was für eins...


----------



## ich558 (27. September 2010)

Bald ne Kawasaki Ninja 250r wenn mal man von den alltäglichen Dingen des Lebens absieht


----------



## computertod (28. September 2010)

Samsung S5230 Star oder so


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2010)

Wenn es blöd läuft eine neue CPU .....990x


----------



## draimor (28. September 2010)

eine hd 6870  wenn sie eventuell noch dieses jahr erscheint


----------



## ich558 (28. September 2010)

Das selbe dachte ich mir bei Fermi auch und was wurde daraus?- die 260 GTX darf weiterarbeiten


----------



## marvin96 (29. September 2010)

das xigmatek midgard ist schon so gut wie auf dem weg.


----------



## chris1995 (29. September 2010)

OCZ Agility 2E SSD für Winows 7 64Bit!
MfG Chris


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2010)

Winterreifen und Felgen
Muss nur noch kucken welche genau und wo (Preis).

Aber es werden wahrscheinlich 15" Alus mit Dunlop Reifen


----------



## püschi (1. Oktober 2010)

Einen neuen (großen) Schreibtisch, einen zweiten 22"er TFT und dafür Wandhalterungen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Oktober 2010)

ein Android-Tablet, wahrscheinlich das Archos 101 Internet Tablet


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht einen Rover Mini(British Open oder 40th Anniversary). Kommt drauf an ob mein jetziges Auto einen Liebhaber findet.


----------



## computertod (9. Oktober 2010)

wenn mein Geld am 15. endlich da ist ein Samsung S5230 in Weiß und das Blackpearl Kühlerset für mein EVGA 680i 
ja, ich weis das das Black Pearl Set von Inno ist...


----------



## tickymick (9. Oktober 2010)

Ne neue Maus, wahrscheinlich die Kone+.


----------



## esphaglion (9. Oktober 2010)

@tickymick: Dito.


----------



## zøtac (9. Oktober 2010)

Halo: Reach und ne Maus. Bei der Maus bin ich mir aber noch unsicher welche, evtl auch erst ne G19 und dann ne Maus^^


----------



## Janny (10. Oktober 2010)

Noch 2 mal, Asus VE 246H und eine HD 5870 + Board und Ram.


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. Oktober 2010)

Ne neue Kameratasche für meine a33, da gibts aber leider nicht so viele, mein Mikrofon muss auch noch reinpassen.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Oktober 2010)

Ein Blu-ray Player, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welcher. Schwanke momentan zwischen Panasonic DMP-BD85 und Samsung BD-C6500, oder noch was anderes...


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

Eine grüne Plexiplatte in 60x30 und ein neues netzteil sowie evt neuen RAM


----------



## Uziflator (15. Oktober 2010)

Nen zweiten BenQ G2220HD 

Ne neue HDD aber keine Samsung mehr in 2 Jahren sind mehr als 3 Kaputt gegangen die aktuelle macht es auch nich mehr lange, muss WD mal her.


----------



## Feuerreiter (24. Oktober 2010)

In den nächsten Wochen einen IGUS DryLin W. (Linear-Slider-System)


----------



## computertod (24. Oktober 2010)

wenn ebay so will ne 8800GT für PhysX


----------



## A.N.D.I. (24. Oktober 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Oktober 2010)

ne externe 2,5" Festplatte für mein Reciver dass ich endlich mehr sendungen aufnehmen kann ohne dauernd den USB-stick leeren zu müssen^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Oktober 2010)

Ein neues Handy, wahrscheinlich das *HTC Desire HD*


----------



## Mazze (29. Oktober 2010)

Einen Monitor "BenQ EW2420" oder "BenQ G2420HDBL" und eine SSD aber, beid er SSD bin ich mir nochnicht sicher welche, da ich mich da ned so auskenne^^


----------



## Tobucu (29. Oktober 2010)

Ein Wasserkühler für meine 5870 und einen großen Radiator.


----------



## thysol (29. Oktober 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops.


----------



## computertod (30. Oktober 2010)

wenn so weitergeht ne Netzwerkkarte...


----------



## Lancer2010 (1. November 2010)

ein Scythe Musashi, da mir der Kühler von meiner XFX BE einfach nur nervt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Neuen 24" Tft, BR - Player für Home Cinema System und möglicherweise auch eine neue Digitalkamera


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. November 2010)

n paintball marker


----------



## dersuchti_93 (2. November 2010)

Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 und ein Canon 50mm 1.8 II für meine Canon 400D
Nen BG E-3 für meine Canon.
Neue Pistole (Airbrush) um meine Canon zu Lackieren (Größere Fläche, wo eine größere Düse reinpasst)
Playstation 3 oder Xbox 360
SSD OCZ Agility 2 
Neuen Bildschirm für ne Konsole, Schlieren sind echt schlimm auf 1080p


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. November 2010)

Ich kaufe mir nachher ein paar neue Winterschuhe.


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. November 2010)

Ein zweit Snowbiboard =


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. November 2010)

ich bräuchte neue schuhe  
und noch paar klamotten^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. November 2010)

@ DarkMessjah29
Schue hab ich jetzt^^

Was jetzt nächste woche kommt ne 1-2 TB Platte


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. November 2010)

jo, freitag guck ich in muc^^
vllt springt mich auch die ein oder andere lp an


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2010)

GTX 580 oder HD6970, mal schauen welche das Rennen macht


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2010)

Ich werde nach einer Ewigkeit mal wieder einen Kasten Hacker-Pschorr Münchner Hell zulegen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. November 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kasten Hacker-Pschorr Münchner Hell



Was ist denn das wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2010)

Da postet man einmal was, was nichts mit CPUs oder Grafikkarten zu tun hat, und schon hat keiner mehr 'n Peil worums geht.

Das ist Bier, wie dir vielleicht Google gesagt hätte.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. November 2010)

Den Rennsitz Speedmaster 2.0, wenn sich noch vier andere Interessenten finden.


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2010)

Die neue von Alphaville...


----------



## Feuerreiter (11. November 2010)

Ein IGUS Linear-Gleitlagersystem (DryLinW), ein Velbon DV-7000, einen Lightcraft Workshop ND-Fader 72mm, einen 3/8"-Handbohrer, einen Timer-Fernauslöser mit Intervallfunktion für meine SLT und ein Netzteil (auch für die SLT).

Insgesamt aber so 400€... von bald kann also nicht direkt die Rede sein, aber immer in Teilen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. November 2010)

kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden 
handelt sich  um lps oder dvds


----------



## computertod (11. November 2010)

ein neues Display für mein F490


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2010)

tafel schokolade für ne freundin


----------



## computertod (22. November 2010)

ich glaub ich stell mir demnächst nen kleinen File Server her


----------



## RedBrain (23. November 2010)

2x 4 GiB DDR1333 RAM von Kingston (KVR1333D3N9/4G) laut RAM-Kompatibilitätsliste für MSI 870A-G54. Das wird für mehrere Jahre ausreichen. 

1x DVI-D für mein Bruder

Danach reklamiere ich die GeIL RAM bei HOH.de, weil mein Mobo mögen diese Riegeln nicht -> freezes ohne Ende und Kernel-Powerproblem.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2010)

Nicht bald, sondern jetzt gleich: Weißbier und 'n paar Brezn.


----------



## master030 (27. November 2010)

ne soundkarte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2010)

Sennheiser PC 151 Headset.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. November 2010)

Schuhe! Muss ständig Schuhe zurückschicken, weil sie nicht passen  Geht die Suche weiter. 
Paar neue Klamotten werden auch gekauft, damit ich mich von meinen geliebten alten Sachen trennen kann.


----------



## tho_mas (30. November 2010)

HaHa ach Zalando...


----------



## Pikus (30. November 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam Expansion Pack


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. November 2010)

tho_mas schrieb:


> HaHa ach Zalando...



nix zalando


----------



## RedBrain (11. Dezember 2010)

Asus Xonar D2X
Logitech Z5500

Das hält mind. 10 Jahre aus, wenn der Ton gut und natürlich klingt. 

Realtek hat kein EAX, Dolby Digital, kein DirectSound3D... das ist ein Steinzeit-Onboardsound!


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2010)

Ein LIAN LI PC-A71B . Vorausgesetzt es lässt sich eins auftreiben.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich kauf mir vllt demnächst eine 240er Radiblende sowie ein Ordentliches paar Ram

Und vllt 2 Himuros gefoltg von einer SSD.


----------



## GamblerX2 (12. Dezember 2010)

Einen DELL UltraSharp U2311H. Ist bereits bestellt. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch 'ne neuere Graka (vermutlich Ati 5750 oder 5770). Mal schauen was in der Bucht so treibt.


----------



## Flooo (12. Dezember 2010)

ein neues schmartfon


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Dezember 2010)

EVGA GTX 580 + OCZ Vertex Extende 120GB


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Dezember 2010)

auf weihnachten n Teufel Concept 200 und n Blu Ray player


----------



## Hardwell (14. Dezember 2010)

n bottl rum!


----------



## Menthe (14. Dezember 2010)

Sehr wahrscheinlich das Samsung HWC560S Soundsystem


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2010)

MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 460, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (V232-014R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Also zu weinachten !!
Und ich brauche noch eine 2.1 Soundanlage !


----------



## Zyanoses (16. Dezember 2010)

gtx 590 wirds bei mir  am besten im sli


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wirds demnächst ein komplettes Sandy Bridge System sein.
CoreI5 2500K
Asus Sabertooth P67
8GB passender Ram
120Gb SSD , 1,5 TB Platte
Radeon 6950
 and so on, und mit Weihnachten wirds noch alles besser. Geldgeschenke und Papa finanziert was mit


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Dezember 2010)

Sind ~10 Monate noch "bald"? 

Ich bin seit Wochen am grübeln was für ein Auto ich mir im nächsten Jahr kaufen soll wurde aber bis letzte Woche nicht wirklich fündig ... denn ich suche folgendes:

Eine sportliche Limosine mit 4 Türen, großem Koffernraum, kräftigem Motor, gediegener Ausstattung für nicht mehr wie 35.000€, soweit so einfach ... ABER ich will 4x4 Antrieb  am liebsten als Diesel ... tja ... sowas gibts nicht und wenn dann nicht zu meinem Preis ... ok, außer als SUV, aber hey, ich muss mich nicht künstlich älter machen 

Vorletzte Woche bin ich dann bei einem großen, gemischten Autohaus vorbeigefahren und hab das Auto entdeckt wo ich fast keine Kompromisse eingehen muss ... der Suzuki Kizashi ... mitlerweile hab ich ihn 3x Probegefahren und der Verkäufer hat sich schon seine Provision ausgerechnet ^^ ... mit Navi und allem möglichen Spielkram den man nicht braucht aber trotzdem will ^^ als 2.4l Benziner mit Allrad keine 32.000€  und sogar der Verbrauch ist noch ok ...


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (24. Dezember 2010)

dicke investition hier, ich wünsche dabei alles gute, für 35.000 Teuronen bekommste schon was anständiges


----------



## Pikus (25. Dezember 2010)

Da ich jetzt den richtigen unterbau habe, kommt demnächst ein Phenom II X6 1055T in den rechner, zusammen mit 8GB GeiL Black Dragon


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Sind ~10 Monate noch "bald"?
> 
> Ich bin seit Wochen am grübeln was für ein Auto ich mir im nächsten Jahr kaufen soll wurde aber bis letzte Woche nicht wirklich fündig ... denn ich suche folgendes:
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit nem Subaru Impreza oder Legacy?

vlt kommt ja im nächsten Jahr der Impreza auch in den kleinen Versionen wieder als Sedan.

sieht wie ich finde gar nicht schlecht aus: Subaru - WRX STI - Allradfahrzeuge - Kompaktwagen

btt:

bin am überlegen mir diesen SAT-Reciever zu kaufen

TechniSat TechniStar S1 HDTV-Digitaler: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Dezember 2010)

Steckdosenleisten für meinen neuen Schreibtisch, hätte nicht gedacht, dass gerade bei Alternate Brennenstuhlprodukte recht günstig sind. Dann noch ein neues Mauspad und noch Kinokarten für Tron-Premiere.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Januar 2011)

Ein gescheites Steeldartboard (vermutlich unicorn), dazu ein paar Darts + flights


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (2. Januar 2011)

OCZ SSD 
Maus + Gamepad + Tasta


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2011)

Bad Company 2   wird Zeit


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich dieses Tape im Laufe der nächsten Woche. Leider hab ich im Moment keine 250€ locker, da zZ viele Ausgaben anstehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padesch (2. Januar 2011)

mcafee IS 2011


----------



## Ceyone (4. Januar 2011)

Little Big Planet 2


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. Januar 2011)

PNY GTX 460 XLR8 1GB OC und ein passendes Netzteil. Antec TP New 650 oder so.


----------



## zøtac (5. Januar 2011)

Ein neues Rad. Muss zwar noch etwas spaaren aber es steht fest das ich mir so bald wie möglich eins hol. 
Entweder n Bergamont Kiez Team oder Dirt 
oder 
dieses Schmuckstück wofür ich dann aber nochmal 600 öcken drauflegen müsste :/
Wär dann aber nen Fully mit 140/130mm Federweg...


----------



## Happyplace4190 (5. Januar 2011)

ne 3. GTX 480, neues NT und nen 990x


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe dass ich mir bald en Ninja 3 leisten kann, der Achilles is bei 3,3GHz ziemlich am Ende^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. Januar 2011)

muss noch etwas sparen (schüler) und dann wird dieses NT geholt : Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Österreich

endlich 2x6+2pin pci-e stecker, muss nicht immer achten das die graka  nur 1x6pin stecker hat...


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

hmm gekauft habe ich mir vohin ne wakü für knapp 500€
dann kommt noch ein neues gehäuse
ein paar lüfter von be quit
mal sehn was da noch kommt ;D


----------



## Nomad (6. Januar 2011)

Bald? Ein paar Blu-Rays.


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

stimmt das muss ich mir auch noch holen XDDD


----------



## Easterfake (6. Januar 2011)

Einen ganz neuen Pc, der gekauft wird wenn sandy Bridge endlich verfügbar ist. 
Wurde auch lange Zeit der eine Kern kann ganzschön nerven


----------



## Feuerreiter (9. Januar 2011)

Einen Kamerakran und eine Steadycam. Kamerakran muss ich mal sehn, höchstwahrscheinlich von bcm aus USA und Steadycam wahrscheinlich aus UK.


----------



## ChavezD (10. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich kommen bald mal 6950 customdesigns und n par Tests dazu...dann ist die endlich mein 

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## JC88 (10. Januar 2011)

N vernünftigen BlueRay Player fürn TV...meiner als PC Laufwerk ist fürn Arsch...4 von 10 BlueRays werden gar nicht erst erkannt...


----------



## computertod (19. Januar 2011)

ein Thinkpad, vermutlich ein T60p 8741-A12
gebraucht natürlich. neu wärs für mich als Schüler unerreichbar...


----------



## Stevii (19. Januar 2011)

nen x6, ist aber wegen meiner Finanzen noch nicht klar welche Cpu.


----------



## debalz (19. Januar 2011)

eine GTX570 sobald die Custom-Designs tatsächlich spürbar leiser als die Referenz-Designs sind


----------



## Meat Boy (19. Januar 2011)

Einen Nintendo 3DS.  Die Handheld-Konsolen von Nintendo sind die einzigen Konsolen die ich gut finde.


----------



## Pikus (19. Januar 2011)

Einen Phenom II X6 1055T... immernoch kein geld


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Januar 2011)

Neuen Monitor...hab auch immernoch kein Geld wie Darvin


----------



## iceman650 (19. Januar 2011)

Ne Asus Xonar Essence STX - hätte den Kies zwar aber wie erklärt man das den Eltern 
Daher mitte Februar zum Geburtstag - und wahrscheinlich ne neue Armbanduhr.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lubio 07 (19. Januar 2011)

> Einen Nintendo 3DS.


3D ohne Brille weiß jemand wann oder ob es da auch große PC-Monitore gibt?

Ein Wasserkühler für mein Asus Crosshair IV möchte ich mir in Zukunft kaufen. Aber wie so oft heißt es, erstmal sparen


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2011)

Gibt es unter anderem von Eizo auch für große Monitore.
Allerdings ist der Trick dabei ja die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit des Panels und das macht sich dann im Alltagsbetrieb nicht so toll.


----------



## Lubio 07 (19. Januar 2011)

Naja das würde mich gar nicht so sehr stören.

Aber was würde den so ein Teil ungefähr kosten?


----------



## Meat Boy (19. Januar 2011)

Eizo: 23-Zoll-3D-Monitor ohne stereoskopische Brille - 3d, eizo


----------



## -NTB- (20. Januar 2011)

Da ich in letzter zeit etwas fauler geworden bin, wird es Zeit für eine reinmachfrau


----------



## Happyplace4190 (20. Januar 2011)

i7 980x


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

einen callboy


----------



## Hawkin81 (22. Januar 2011)

Hawkin81 schrieb:


> einen callboy


 
Nein Spaß beiseite. Eine mind. 1Tb große externe Festplatte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn die Kohle paßt ist ein neuer AV Receiver fällig, da sehr teuer wird es sich ein paar Monate noch hinziehen. Leider


----------



## Stevii (24. Januar 2011)

Ein Twix!


----------



## miLchi211 (1. Februar 2011)

Ich hab' vor, mir im kommenden Monat nen 2. Monitor zuzulegen.
Hab den Asus VG236HE in Aussicht.


----------



## computertod (1. Februar 2011)

ne WD Scorpio Blue mit 160GB, ne Laptoptasche und ne USB Maus


----------



## DarthLAX (2. Februar 2011)

neuen PC (i7 2600K und so weiter (rest steht noch net so fest - habe ja thema im zusammenstell threat offen))
neues soundsystem (Teufel concept E300 oder 400)
neuen - zusätzlichen - screen (will 3 haben - und die nummer 3 soll alle vorgänger nochmal schlagen, was größe angeht ...hätte aber gerne 3D d.h. ich warte bis da was größeres kommt)
und ne vernünftige tasche für meinen Lappi


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Februar 2011)

Kasten Bier


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. Februar 2011)

endlich ma n geiles Neurosis shirt


----------



## trible_d (4. Februar 2011)

Ein ansteckmikro oder ein tischmikro


----------



## dj*viper (4. Februar 2011)

nen döner


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Februar 2011)

Drucker. Wird wohl n Farblaser.


----------



## computertod (22. Februar 2011)

*ausgrab*
neues Display für mein Notebook:
15,4" Matt entweder in WSXGA+ oder WUXGA 
das WXGA Glare was ich grad drinhab ist ehrlichgesagt ein graus...


----------



## 1821984 (23. Februar 2011)

Nen Asus P8P67 deluxe und ne GTX570, welche weis ich da noch nicht genau. Aber leider heist es warten, bis B3 erhältlich ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2011)

einen Controller für USB3 und SATA6 - und ne neue USB3 extrerne Platte mit 2TB

... das muss aber noch warten bis mein Ibiza ein neues Querlenkerlager hat...


----------



## -NTB- (27. Februar 2011)

eine barbie


----------



## AeroX (27. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe bald einen 260er gtx mit heatkiller zubekommen um endlich sli auszuprobieren  und wakü für mein r2e oder ein anderes board mit wakü und sli... mal sehn..


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. März 2011)

Ich hab mir grad nen Sandtrooper Helm vorbestellt.


----------



## Entelodon (7. März 2011)

sicher was unnötiges, was ich eigentlich nicht brauche...


----------



## computertod (25. April 2011)

in ein paar monaten(inkl. Sparen ) ne Zündapp KS80. was für eine genau weis ich nicht, was ebay halt hergibt
eventuell bekomm ich aber von meinem Onkel eine Zündapp KS50, muss ich nur noch zusammenbauen


----------



## m3ntry (26. April 2011)

Nen vernünftigen Kühler für meinen Sandy.


----------



## Aufpassen (26. April 2011)

Corsair H50.


----------



## Nixtreme (26. April 2011)

nen Fernseher


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (26. April 2011)

Haf 932 AMD edition...


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Mai 2011)

Morgen bei MM XBOX 360 für 99€ - mal sehen wie viele sie haben.


----------



## Hatschi (4. Mai 2011)

Einen neuen PC oder Laptop der alte PC verwährt mir den Dienst


----------



## Koyote (4. Mai 2011)

Ne Graka.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Mai 2011)

Entweder Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus oder einen neuen Monitor.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Mai 2011)

Mehr RAM für meinen mobilen Computer.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Mai 2011)

ne Wakü


----------



## BaueROG (5. Mai 2011)

ne soka und kopfhörer


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

nen neues Auto ;(


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

Nen Motorrad.


----------



## Pikus (5. Mai 2011)

Ein externes 3,5" Festplattengehäuse mit eSata und USB 3.0, damit die 2TG-Platte nicht mehr nackig am USB-Converter hängen muss


----------



## Alistair (5. Mai 2011)

Ganz klar... Duke Nukem Forever!  

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## _*Andi*_ (11. Mai 2011)

einen neuen Roller......


----------



## ponygsi (11. Mai 2011)

werd am freitag nochmal in mein altes sys investieren....q9400 wird gekauft


----------



## computertod (11. Mai 2011)

wenn ich Muttern oder Vater überreden kann den Vertrag zu unterschreiben ein LG Optimus Speed mit Vodafone SMS, Telefonieren und Daten Flat @ Media Markt


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Entweder Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus oder einen neuen Monitor.


 EKL Aplenföhn Peter


----------



## axel25 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich überlege mir gerade eine zweite G11 als Lagerersatz für die jetzige zu kaufen, bevor ich keine mehr bekomme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2011)

Ein anderer Fernseher, AV Receiver, 24" Monitor, Soundsystem oder eine Umrüstung auf S. 1155 stehen im Raum. Mal sehen was es letztlich wird


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2011)

N Auto, in den nächsten wochen


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Ein Logitech Driving Force GT, wenn mir Darkfleet per PN schreibt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2011)

Ein Android-Tablet. atm tendiere ich zum Acer Iconia Tab A500.


----------



## Hatschi (25. Mai 2011)

Brink
Morgen


----------



## theLamer (26. Mai 2011)

-> P67A-UD5
-> 2600K, wenn ich irgendwo nen guten (5,6 GHz+) auftreiben kann... für über Neupreis versteht sich


----------



## daDexter (26. Mai 2011)

Den neuen XFX Triple Monitor Stand
XFX Triple Monitor Stand (FX-TRIS-TAND) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Banane5 (26. Mai 2011)

Chill Factor 3 wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2011)

Da mein Kumpel grosses Interesse an meinen Starenkasten angemeldet hat, wird wahrscheinlich ein neuer Knips-O-mat zuerst den Weg in my Castle finden.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Mai 2011)

Anfitec P67 Waküset


----------



## CeresPK (27. Mai 2011)

Am Dienstag sollten meine NSW Abdeckungen bei meinem Freundlichen sein 

Und vlt kommt noch ne schicke Aluhaube vom STI drauf  irgendwann


----------



## daDexter (27. Mai 2011)

Razer Mamba


----------



## city_cobra (30. Mai 2011)

Eine SSD


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Mai 2011)

Ne offene CDI für mein mopped


----------



## ad_ (4. Juni 2011)

Crucial m4 128GB


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2011)

Ein neues Handy
Galaxy ACE oder Galaxy S (i9003)
Weiß nur noch nicht welches

Wer noch Tipps hat: hier im Thread bitte reinschreiben


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2011)

Hmm vlt ein Netzteil von Corsair.

Die Flachbandkabel an den Dingern find ich echt gut.
Da muss ich wenigstens nicht mein aktuelles NT sleeven, auch wenn das ganze Zeug dafür schon bei mir daheim umherfliegt


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juni 2011)

Entweder pes 11 oder FIFA 11. 
Was ist besser beim PC online modus?


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

asus xonar xd


----------



## watercooled (26. Juni 2011)

N paar Flexlights


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. Juni 2011)

- Ein AMD K7 Thunderbird
- Arctic Cooling Copper Lite Sockel A
- Geforce 2/3 ( Vielleicht GeForce 2Ti )
- PMDG Boeing 737NGX


----------



## Nosferatu05 (28. Juni 2011)

Eine neue Küche muss her


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Ich liebäugle mit nem Samsung Galaxy S II

Bei Amazon isses z.Z. bei etwas über 500 €. Den Preis find ich ganz ok.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2011)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Beyerdynamic DT880 Maufaktur zusammenstelle.
Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden wie ich ihn gestalte 

Und ich habe nur noch ne Woche Zeit und dann muss der DT880 Pro wieder zurückgeschickt werden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Juli 2011)

Neue Lüfter für meinen PC. Meine Cluster sind viel zu laut -.-


----------



## Nosferatu05 (9. Juli 2011)

Einbaumikrowelle von Bosch für die neue Küche


----------



## sirbenni1993 (9. Juli 2011)

Yamaha PSR-E423 Keyboard ^^


----------



## skdiggy (9. Juli 2011)

2seitenschweller und einen winkelschleifer um meine karre zu retten


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

Neue Klamotten.


----------



## Iceheart33 (11. Juli 2011)

Möglicherweise ein Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX und eine Bulldozer CPU, wenn die Leistung mich anspricht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Juli 2011)

Eine wakü (Board+CPU) oder eine neue graka im Sinne von 570-580Gtx


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2011)

Eine Mauser SR  Mauser SR inkl Zweibein + Waffenkoffer gro 125 cm
Danach vieleicht das NZXT Phantom


----------



## maxpower1984 (12. Juli 2011)

Entweder ne meine erste Wakü für 400 euro oder noch ne GTX 580


----------



## AntiFanboy (12. Juli 2011)

GTX 480 : Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-40102-10P) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Zalman Z9 Plus : Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz | Geizhals.at Österreich

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B : EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Vicblau (13. Juli 2011)

Phantom case


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juli 2011)

Asus Xonar Essence STX + AKG k701


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2011)

5l HPI Nitro Sprit  ^^


----------



## debalz (13. Juli 2011)

ein Sleeve-Set        MDPC Konjunkturpaket | Sleeve-Kits | Sleeve Kits + Werkzeuge | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland

und das passende Werkzeug


----------



## computertod (13. Juli 2011)

13er Ritzel und nen Jamarcol Auspuff für meine Zündapp


----------



## Koyote (13. Juli 2011)

Döner mit Extrafleich, schön gewürtzt


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Juli 2011)

Ein "neues" gebrauchtes NT -> Cougar CM 550 von mixxed, dann kann mein Xilence 750W bei meinem Mädel seinen Dienst verbringen und ich habe endlich ein NT was stiller ist und mich nicht nervt!


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Juli 2011)

Ein Lenovo Ideapad S205, das wird schön!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ein Lenovo Ideapad S205, das wird schön!


 
Kann ich nur empfehlen!! Habe ich selber!! Geniales Teil! Läuft sogar, NFS U1/U2/MW und CoD 4 drauf^^


----------



## Scooteria (14. Juli 2011)

1.ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2GB wenn sie wieder verfügbar ist
2.Corsair Obsidian 800D sobald der Lohn da ist
3.nen Kasten Krombacher fürs Wochenende
4.COD MW3 und BF3 sobald sie rauskommen


----------



## Uziflator (16. August 2011)

Endlich ne E-Gitarre  Gibson Les Paul Studio Limited Wbcr e-gitarre


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. August 2011)

Ein SB System. Nur weiß ich noch nicht welches Board und welchen Ram. CPU Steht fest einen 2500K


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. August 2011)

Dank der (für meine Ohren) hervorragend funktionierenden Kombination Grundig PS4300 + Hama PA 506 + Sound Blaster Audigy SE vielleicht morgen in Frankfurt noch die ein oder andere Schallplatte.

...und natürlich nen leckeren Ebbelwoi


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

die verhasste 34-PS-Drossel für meine zukünftige Kawa, aber die wird warscheinlich eh ziemlich bald wieder rausgeschmissen^^


----------



## T'PAU (18. August 2011)

Ein Fan-Controller von NZXT in Mesh-Optik. Passt halt besser zum Lancool K58 als mein jetziger (leicht defekter, siehe Pic ) von Zalman.


----------



## Menthe (28. August 2011)

Einen Phenom II X4 (als Übergang für BD)
Das Asus Crosshair V Formula
8 oder 16GB RAM


----------



## Blutengel (28. August 2011)

Einen Phenom 955be und ne Samsung Spinpoint F3!

Dienstag o. Mittwoch geht die Bestellung raus.


----------



## Micha77 (28. August 2011)

Eine 560 TI von Asus!


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2011)

Eine Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX9V in Schwarz


----------



## matty2580 (13. September 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Dieses Media Frontpanel für meinen HTPC.

Caseking.de » Media PC » Multimedia-Panel » Silverstone SST-MFP51S Media Frontpanel - silver


http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8694/rechner5.jpg [/FONT]


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2011)

2 neue Bridgestone Potenza (gezwungener Maßen) für meinen Ibiza.
Irgend ein ...... _<- (Hier Schimpfwort einsetzen_) hat gemeint er müsse einen Nagel auf der Straße liegen lassen.
Mal hoffen das es nur den Reifen getroffen und nicht die 17-Zoll-Alufelge in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2011)

Ev. was um die Kabel zu sleeven in Schwarz. Material für eine Kühlerabdeckung und ev. für das Netzteil


----------



## EnergyCross (15. September 2011)

Diesen Sleeve für meinen bevorstehenden Mod 
einen 140er Be Quiet! Lüfter für meine Front

außerdem The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Battlefield 3, Duke Nukem Forever und eventuell Lost Planet2. Achja, Prototype 2 wenns raus kommt (irgenwann 2012)


----------



## taks (19. September 2011)

Die nächste geplante Anschaffung wäre:

Zwei mal "KRK Rokit 5 G2" und ein "Traktor Audio 2" dazu


----------



## der_yappi (14. Oktober 2011)

Da ich glücklicherweise keine frischen Reifen gebraucht habe (siehe Post oben) und der Schaden in der Werkstatt so geflickt werden konnte sind die flüssigen Mittel gegeben um in nächster Zeit den PC auf zu rüsten

Aktuelle Planung:


Intel Sandy Bridge XEON E-1230
Asus P8P67 Evo
8GB Corsair RAM
Crucial m4 128GB + Adapter 2,5" auf 3,5"
Western Digital 1TB Caviar Blue
Antec H2O 620 (o.ä.)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
evtl. noch ein besseres, sparsameres Netzteil von BeQuiet


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. Oktober 2011)

Menthe schrieb:


> Einen Phenom II X4 (als Übergang für BD)
> Das Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 8 oder 16GB RAM


 
Am besten behältst du den Phenom


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Oktober 2011)

Entweder das Kit oder das Kit.

Ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden -.-


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2011)

bis zu weihnachten werd ich mir mal ne neue, gescheite stereoanlage gönnen. Bestehend aus nem Reciver und 2 Standlautsprecher. Kosten werden 1000€ hoffentlich nicht überschreiten


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. Oktober 2011)

Neue Winterreifen, ne neue Grafikkarte, ne neue SSD, neue HDD, neues Gehäuse (vielleicht).
@PSP-Hacker: Bei dem Preisunterschied würd Ich zu den 1866ern greifen. Oder hol dir doch die: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/590600


----------



## JC88 (17. Oktober 2011)

logitech squeezebox radio


----------



## Festplatte (17. Oktober 2011)

Batman: Arkham City, XFX HD 6870 Dual Fan, Antec HCG-620


----------



## winner961 (24. Oktober 2011)

ein Silverstone Strider (vollmodular ) zum sleeven bei meinem Casemod


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Oktober 2011)

Neue Winterreifen,
Battlefield 3,
CoD MW3.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht bis jetzt nur:
1 kg Basmati-Reis
2 l Vollmilch
1 kg Zwiebeln


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

Ein Smartphone. Nur keine Ahnung welches genau.


----------



## RedBrain (25. Oktober 2011)

Samsung UE32D5000


----------



## RedBrain (28. Oktober 2011)

und vielleicht auch ein Xbox 360 Slim


----------



## Moppel0910 (28. Oktober 2011)

Einen Bitfenix Colossus und
nächste Woche kommt dann auch mein neues SE Neo "freu"


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2011)

Ein Dell Vostro 131, hoffentlich sobald wie möglich, will es unbedingt in meinen Händen halten


----------



## Janny (29. Oktober 2011)

Ein min. 600w Netzteil. 
Eine neue Tastatur.
Cod. Mw 3 *freu*


----------



## Bull56 (29. Oktober 2011)

ein bmw 335i cabriolet was ich in dem orange vom m3 gts folieren werde


----------



## ACDSee (30. Oktober 2011)

Eine neue Waschmaschine. Sollte eine endzeitvorwahl, mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie und den Anschlag rechts haben und effizient sein. Wenn jemand nen tipp hat, bitte pn. Preis Max. 600 Euro.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Oktober 2011)

neue winterreifen


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2011)

2x Colorful GTS 450 iGame Buri-Slim

Lian Li PC-A05FNB schwarz


----------



## skdiggy (31. Oktober 2011)

galaxy s2 oder htc sensation mit vertrag


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Oktober 2011)

Eventuell EVGA GeForce GTX570 Classified für 300 öcken^^


----------



## RedBrain (5. November 2011)

Winkom Pendrive USB 3.0 DDR-NAND 16 GiByte Stick

Ideal für Windows 7 Installation von Stick auf SSD. 

Sollte es in ca. 8 Minuten fertig sein.


----------



## 1975jassi (5. November 2011)

eine 6870 oder 6950


----------



## ViP94 (6. November 2011)

skdiggy schrieb:
			
		

> galaxy s2 oder htc sensation mit vertrag



Ich auch. 
Vielleicht aber auch ein evo 3D.


----------



## RedBrain (6. November 2011)

eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti in Referenztakt mit 2 GiByte GDDR5


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2011)

Bin am überlegen noch mal ein 8GB RAM-Kit zu verbauen.
Irgend wie reizen mich 16Gig im Rechner 
Ob man sie braucht oder nicht


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

Ein Black ICE 240mm von hardware Labs  und einen EK waterblock HF


----------



## Intel Core i7 Fan (6. November 2011)

bf3 un mw3 un die saitek cyborg


----------



## AeroX (7. November 2011)

Magnat Endstufe fürs Auto 
iPad Leder Etui + Dock 
IPod Classic wenn ich meinen nano verscherbelt habe


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. November 2011)

Denon DCD-510 AE
L.A. Noire PC-Version


----------



## prointhegame (9. November 2011)

Bei mir wird es in nächster Zeit mal wieder etwas nicht technisches. Meine Freundin möchte die Wohnung ein bisschen umgestalten und die kahlen Wände ein bisschen verschönern.
Wir sind darauf gekommen ein paar schöne Bilder aufzuhängen. Wir haben im letzten Urlaub schöne Photos geschossen und überlegen jetzt, diese auf eine Leinwand ziehen zu lassen.
Wir sind uns aber noch nicht einig welche Bilder es am Ende werden.
Hoffentlich werden sie in der Wohnung gut aussehen.


----------



## computertod (9. November 2011)

alles was ich brauche ums Moped neu zu lackieren


----------



## Janny (9. November 2011)

Einen 8120 bzw 8150 ein passendes Board und Ram dazu!


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (10. November 2011)

Curcial 128 SSD
Ein anders Gehäuse und ein GPU Kühler meiner GTX480


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. November 2011)

N neuen hinterreifen fürn roller, da dieser mal wieder platt ist und auch schon ziemlich unten ist. Und bei regen ist er die absolute zumutung, orireifen halt


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Eine kabellose Gamingmaus und Anno 2070 (wahrscheinlich mal eine CE)


----------



## andreaser510 (14. November 2011)

3 gtx 680 wenn sie ma da sind


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. November 2011)

möchte mir um die weihnachtszeit rum mal wieder was von lego technik holen, hab vor ein paar tagen mal wieder die alten kisten rausgekramt und war gleich wieder begeistert ^^
Am coolsten wäre der bagger oder der unimog


----------



## skdiggy (15. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> möchte mir um die weihnachtszeit rum mal wieder was von lego technik holen, hab vor ein paar tagen mal wieder die alten kisten rausgekramt und war gleich wieder begeistert ^^
> Am coolsten wäre der bagger oder der unimog


 
wenn die nur nicht so teuer wären 

wahrscheinlich ein 27zoll samsung monitor oder ein 750watt enermax platin netzteil


----------



## Fatality (15. November 2011)

Eine schöne crucial m4 <3 vom schönen Weihnachtsgeld ^^


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

580GTX wirds werden und noch 1 oder mehrere 2600k.


----------



## jack1991 (15. November 2011)

eine schöne neue komplett wasserkühlung. wird sicher spannend


----------



## Kaki008 (15. November 2011)

Eine Logitech Illuminated Tastatur und nen Samsung UE40D6500 + neues Bett.


----------



## Uziflator (20. November 2011)

Morgen erst mal Skyrim und vllt noch ein Game mal sehen


----------



## Micha77 (20. November 2011)

Ein Kindle Fire


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

Dell U2312HM^^


----------



## Hagrid (23. November 2011)

> Ein Kindle Fire



Also Import?  Wenn ja, schreib bitte eine Rezi (oder per PN eine kurze Statusmeldung).  

Kaufe mir vermutlich dann nach Weihnachten auch ein Fire, wenn dann aus USA für $200. 

greetz


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. November 2011)

morgen bestell ich meinen neuen reciever (endlich^^). Hoffe nur dass der preis wieder niedrig liegt, die preise schwanken bei amazon wie ich festgestellt habe mehrmals täglich (!) und der wlan-adapter ist hoffentlich immer noch kostenlos dank der laufenden aktion...
Es wird n Onkyo TX-NR 609


----------



## Micha77 (23. November 2011)

Hagrid schrieb:
			
		

> Also Import?  Wenn ja, schreib bitte eine Rezi (oder per PN eine kurze Statusmeldung).
> 
> Kaufe mir vermutlich dann nach Weihnachten auch ein Fire, wenn dann aus USA für $200.
> 
> greetz



Ja Import.Am 1. Wirds bestellt


----------



## Daxelinho (24. November 2011)

Also ich hole mir gegen Weihnachten ein neues Boxensystem, Edifier S550. Falls jemand gebrauchte hat kann er sich gerne per PN oder in meinem Thread (Marktplatz -> Kaufgesuche) melden 
Passend zu meiner neuen SoKa (Asus Xonar DX).. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Uziflator (24. November 2011)

Ein neues Handy, SSD, GPU,ein paar neue Fachbücher


----------



## Blutengel (24. November 2011)

- BeQuit Silentwings, 3x 92er und einen 120er für die Gehäuselüftung
- Ne neue Lüftersteuerung
- n anderen Verstärker für den Musikgenuß

und was mir in Zukunft noch so einfällt um meinen PC/ Homee Entertainment aufzuwerten


----------



## prointhegame (25. November 2011)

Als Entschädigung für die nun mit Wandbildern vollgehängte Wohnung hab ich mir erstmal einen Kickertisch bestellt


----------



## RedBrain (28. November 2011)

4x 5-7W Philips (?) LED GU10 für meine Deckenleuchte 


50W Halogenlampe geht immer schnell putt D:


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2011)

PC-A05FNB und BS-09B


----------



## Daxelinho (24. Dezember 2011)

Klipisch Image S4i In-Ear Kopfhörer


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2011)

Morgen bestelle ich Win7 und eventuell eine SSD.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (27. Dezember 2011)

Warte sehnlichst auf die Verfügbarkeit einer Breville


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Dezember 2011)

Unmengen an Feuerwerkskörpern


----------



## computertod (27. Dezember 2011)

- neue Fußrasten
- Motorhaltergummis
für mein Moped


----------



## prointhegame (28. Dezember 2011)

Mit Böllern muss ich mich auch noch ein wenig eindecken...
Die werden dieses Jahr wohl aber wieder einmal teurer...


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Dezember 2011)

Werde wohl einen i5-2500k angehen


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich geh gleich erstmal 'nen Kasten Bier besorgen. Silvester muss ja was da sein.


----------



## Ion (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich plane schon seit Monaten den Kauf zweier NuBox 381
Bin total heiß auf die Teile


----------



## Koyote (4. Januar 2012)

Battlefield3


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2012)

Hd 7970


----------



## Micha77 (4. Januar 2012)

Star Wars The Old Republic


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2012)

Ein paar neue Jeans. Meine haben mitlerweile alle Löcher -.-


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. Januar 2012)

Jens, Handy und ein Auto und Anhängerführerschein


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Januar 2012)

@A.O.Bolaji

 sehr gut, gefällt mir.

Eventuell mal ne neue Jacke


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Januar 2012)

cleriker schrieb:


> hd 7970


 x2


----------



## nick9999 (7. Januar 2012)

Neue Tastatur aber ka welche

Die alte HP spinnt


----------



## JoergK (7. Januar 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Tastatur aber ka welche
> 
> Die alte HP spinnt



Zum Gamen würd ich zu Logitech greifen. Die Blau beleuchtete Corsair sieht aber auch gut aus. 
Für Office ist Cherry bei mir erste Wahl.


----------



## Daxelinho (7. Januar 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Tastatur aber ka welche
> 
> Die alte HP spinnt



Also ich habe 'ne G110 von Logitech, die ist ganz gut und nicht zu teuer 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2012)

Nen neuen AGB, nachdem der alte von nem schönen Riss verziert wurde, dazu dann passend gleich noch Schlauch und Kabelkrimskrams.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Januar 2012)

Ende vom Monat steht der Geburstag von ner sehr guten Freundin an.
Nachdem ihr der Hobbit /wars Weinachtsgeschenk) gefallen hat, wirds wahrscheinlich die HdR-Trilogie als Buch

Sonst steht noch ein 16GB USB Stick fürs Auto, ne Queen CD (mir fehlt noch Innuendo), evtl. noch Udo Lindenberg Unplugged und Unheilig an.

Mal kucken


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Januar 2012)

Mhh, wenn ich mal so überlege dann brauche ich noch einiges:
1. Einen neuen Drucker (Farb-Laser)
2. Eine DSLR (Nikon D3100 mit 18-105mm Kit-Objektiv) 
3. Einen Rubriks-Cube
4. Eine komplette Sammlung der Stabilo Pen68 (40 "Dickmaler")
5. Zu Weihnachten ein Smartphone (SGS2???)

So, dann ist fast sämtliches Geld für dieses Jahr ausgegeben.. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2012)

Ein neues Autoradio für den 3er Golf. Entweder zickt es wahllos bei irgendeinem Titel rum oder ich muss das Auto erst mal 20 Minuten laufen lassen, bis die CD überhaupt erst erkannt wird. Gerade eben hab ich zur Abwechslung mal draufgehauen. So eine *******!!!


----------



## Daxelinho (14. Januar 2012)

Ich werde mir wohl einen Speedcube bei Amazon bestellen.. Die sind ja wieder in 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Januar 2012)

Skylanders - Spyros Adventure 
Ich find das Konzept iwie Genial


----------



## kev2k (16. Januar 2012)

Demnächst neue Boxen für den TV --> ESI Near 08


----------



## S4rg333 (24. Januar 2012)

ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die neuen Keppler Karten. Zwei GTX 680 im SLI und meine 120 FPS bei hoffentlich moderaten Stromverbrauch und Ultra Einstellungen sind gesichert. Sobald die draußen sind wird zugeschlagen.


----------



## AeroX (28. Januar 2012)

iPad 2 Tasche von Stilgut in Leder und eine Displayschutzfolie die ein bisschen entspiegel.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (28. Januar 2012)

I7 2600K und ein MSI Z68-GD80 (G3) damit die beiden 560 GTX-Ti`s nicht mehr so stark ausgebremst werden


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Januar 2012)

ich spiele immer mehr mit dem gedanken mir auch son tolles smartphone zuzulegen. Obwohl ich eigentlich ein völliger handymuffel bin, muss ich sagen, dass mich das mobile internet schon sehr reizt.
Mal gucken, wenn mir bald was günstiges über den weg läuft schlag ich vielleicht zu ^^


----------



## the_pierced (31. Januar 2012)

Bald ein neues NT. Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 850 W. 

Da alte 500 W NT kommt dann in den Rechner meiner Holden (NT ist das einzige was noch fehlt). Dann nervt sie mich nicht mehr, weil sie zu meinem PC will, sondern sie hat ihren eigenen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (31. Januar 2012)

Eine Roccat Kone + 
Meine Hand ist jetzt endgültig zu groß für die Notebook Maus


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Februar 2012)

Sony Ericsson xperia ray (ist unterwegs). 

Ich brauche endlich ein neues Handy.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2012)

noch auf kepler warten und dann je nachdem wie sie wird dort das high end modell (680/780) oder doch eine HD 7970


----------



## Festplatte (3. Februar 2012)

Kaltlichtkathode oder LED-Leiste!


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Februar 2012)

Ne neue 1TB Festplatte und evtl. einen Xbox Controller für'n PC

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2012)

Evt einen Haufen voll RAM


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2012)

Einen haufen voll RAM (16 GiB) xD


----------



## Asus4ever (4. Februar 2012)

N i5-2500k wahrscheinlich...
C2D, du hast bald ausgediehnt!!!


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

In ziemlich genau 6:35h eine tages busfahrkarte für 6 euro


----------



## Robonator (6. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> In ziemlich genau 6:35h eine tages busfahrkarte für 6 euro


 
Jahreskarte ftw.


Sobald ich endlich mein Geld bekomme, und sich bis dahin nichts ändert:
Coolermaster HAF x
n Haufen Lüfter
AsRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
Bequiet Pure Power CM 530W
Scythe Kaze Master Pro
Und ein paar Case Spätzle


----------



## Balthar (6. Februar 2012)

Neue Beleuchtung, SLeeves, SSD


----------



## JC88 (6. Februar 2012)

Ein neues Bremssystem für mein Wagen
Neue Kupplung
Neue Ansaugbrücke inkl. Dichtungen

und nebenbei noch nen Mainboard für meinen schon fast eingestaubten i5 2500k


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jahreskarte ftw.


 

lohnt sich bei mir nicht, hab nur einmal die woche schule 


Netbook und/oder Soundkarte


----------



## totwart22 (7. Februar 2012)

Zwei 3D Brillen für meinen Samsung


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Februar 2012)

Ne Roccat Kone + soll's werden


----------



## Festplatte (15. Februar 2012)

Irgendwann im April ein Midgard II mit zwei Enermax T.B. Silence, dann hab ich schon drei sehr leise und gut kühlende Lüfter!


----------



## Festplatte (15. Februar 2012)

Und einen neuen CPU-Lüfter! Sorry, für den Doppelpost im oberen Beitrag hat der Editieren-Pfeil der App nicht funktioniert!


----------



## enterthephil (16. Februar 2012)

Ein Kondom, denn heute geht's hoffentlich rund


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2012)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Ein Kondom, denn heute geht's hoffentlich rund


 
Wieso gehts zum Fasching


----------



## lukyluke (16. Februar 2012)

Eine SSD entweder Corsair Force GT oder Crucial M4. Habe mich noch nicht entscheiden, aber meine alte OCZ kommt nicht wieder ins System!


----------



## JC88 (16. Februar 2012)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Ein Kondom, denn heute geht's hoffentlich rund


 

Made my Day....

@topic:
Nen Käfig für mein Wagen


----------



## Festplatte (20. Februar 2012)

Alan Wake für PC!


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Februar 2012)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Ein Kondom, denn heute geht's hoffentlich rund



Dann fehlt der Thread mit was zahlt ihr bald, Alimente


Ivy oder Sandy, steht aber noch nicht fest


----------



## Lolm@n (20. Februar 2012)

Fanatec Lenkrad(wahrscheindlich das gt3), Clubsport Pedalen und Schalter


----------



## hendrosch (21. Februar 2012)

Anidees AI-6BW und einen Silver Arrow/SB-E


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Februar 2012)

Habe ich schon gekauft:
Neue 1 TB Festplatte
Roccat Kone [+]
SATA Kabel
3,5mm --> 2x Cinch
3,5" --> 5,25" Einbaurahmen
Der Hobbit: Oder Hin und Zurück


----------



## Blutengel (22. Februar 2012)

4 Gummifüße, Spikes und 2 Travertin Steinplatten zum ent/ ankoppeln meines Subwoofers 

Meine Vermieter wirds freuen, da ich seit vorgestern n hausgebundenes Erdbeben entfachen kann


----------



## kr0 (23. Februar 2012)

2500k, asus gtx560ti-448, asrock z68 extreme4gen3, cm690II adv. Usb3.0 window, 2x enermax cluster, apollish trio, bitfenix sprectre green,kazemaster ace, m4 128gb,bQ530L8, hd668b/681b, 2x zalman mic, xonar dg


----------



## Deagle (23. Februar 2012)

*MacBook Air  
*


----------



## chaosking96 (24. Februar 2012)

Ne Gigabyte HD 7970 
Löst meine etws in die jahre gekommene 9800gt ab


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Februar 2012)

Mein Q9550 reicht zwar noch für alles aus, aber beim Rendern muss was neues her.


Ivy Bridge, i´m waiting for you! 

Dazu noch eine GTX 560 448core oder eventuell eine nette kleine HD7970, wenn´s schon neue Designs gibt, oder bessere Kühler.

Und ein neues Case, also wieder eine komplette Neuanschaffung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2012)

Anno 1404 Venedig
Soll es endlich mal werden, denn der Anno Fan in mir lebt wieder auf


----------



## Toastbre4d (27. Februar 2012)

Ne neue Grafikkarte, soll ne HD6950 werden. Die 5750 reich nicht mehr zum Aufnehmen von neuen DX11-Titeln^^


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

Neuen großen 27er oder noch zwei 22er. Von den Kosten her tut sich da nix. Hab ne HD6870. Jemand Erfahrungen oder Tipps? Vorrangig Gaming und Filme gucken.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Februar 2012)

Wenn es so weiter geht ne Kugel für den Kopf -.-


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2012)

Entweder einen FX-8120 oder i5 2500k, wenn da die Entscheidung nur nicht so schwer wäre. Wobei mir AMD zuletzt lieber war, mal schaun ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis dahin


----------



## Daxelinho (12. März 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder einen FX-8120 oder i5 2500k, wenn da die Entscheidung nur nicht so schwer wäre. Wobei mir AMD zuletzt lieber war, mal schaun ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis dahin



Würde den 2500K bevorzugen 
Btt: Ne 64GB Crucial M4 SSD + S-ATA II Kabel


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. März 2012)

Anno 1404: Venedig 
Oder SC2 kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Daxelinho (13. März 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Anno 1404: Venedig
> Oder SC2 kann mich nicht entscheiden



Oder 2070, wenn du's nicht schon hast


----------



## AeroX (13. März 2012)

Rapoo e6300 iPad Tastatur in weiß 
Feuerwehrstiefel hofft haix

iPhone 4 simlock entfernen lassen.,
Liegt als zuhause rum und ich kann es nicht benutzen -.-


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (14. März 2012)

Sleeves für meine Kabel.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2012)

2070 hab ich schon, finde ich aber net so gut :/
Kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden 
Hat irgendeiner beide Games?


----------



## Micha77 (17. März 2012)

Klipsch Image S4 und ne 32 GB Micro SD Class 10


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich einen Tutima Fliegerchronographen F2, weil ich ihn neu sehr günstig bekommen kann, wenn man bei Tutima von günstig reden kann


----------



## Daxelinho (18. März 2012)

Evtl. Ein iPad (1) mit 16 GB WiFi + 3G..


----------



## Istanbul (18. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich einen Tutima Fliegerchronographen F2, weil ich ihn neu sehr günstig bekommen kann, wenn man bei Tutima von günstig reden kann



Schönes Ding ! (:


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2012)

Age of Empires 3 (Mittelding von Starcraft und Anno )
Und danach ne Samsung 830 SSD mit 128GB(wen ich das Geld habe )


----------



## euklein (29. März 2012)

MMX 300 (für meine Ohren)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2012)

Eigendlich nur 2 Kleinigkeiten, einen neuen AV Receiver und ein neues und etwas größeres TV.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eigendlich nur 2 Kleinigkeiten, einen neuen AV Receiver und ein neues und etwas größeres TV.


 Ach, wenn es weiter nicht ist 

BTT: Ich hole mir wohl den Adidas Tango 12 Replica, Stabilo Pen 68 in der 40er Alu-Box, eine Logitech G700 (ersetzt meine Roccat Kone [+] und Logitech G500) und noch einen Satz Patronen für meinen Drucker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2012)

> Ach, wenn es weiter nicht ist


Doch, ein neues Handy müßte noch her sowie noch ein Schätzeisen für das Handgelenk.


----------



## MonKAY (29. März 2012)

Z77 Brett und IvyBridge i73770K
Fractal Define XL
Lüfersteuerung (noch unbekannt welche)
und eine SSD (entweder 830 oder M4)


----------



## onslaught (30. März 2012)

Einen neuen Ansaugklappensteuerungsmotor das Ding scheppert un klappert  , 180 Teuro + Einbau


----------



## Jobo0004a (30. März 2012)

...einen  neuen Gehäuselüfter. (:​


----------



## tobsel88 (30. März 2012)

Eine hoffentlich bald lieferbare Evga gtx680


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2012)

Ein Sofa
Schreibtische
Stuehle
Boden
Neue Elektrik

leider in den falschen Laeden gewesen -.-


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. März 2012)

Weil die doofe Kone + jetzt zum 2. Mal kaputt ist, will Amazon die nichtmehr zurücknehmen.
Kaufe mir wenn ich das Geld wieder habe die Razer Imperator 4G


----------



## der_yappi (11. April 2012)

Ein Einbeinstativ mit Neiger und Schnellwechselsystem steht als erstes an.
Als Vorbereitung für ein neues Ofenrohr für die D80
-> Sigma 70-200 EX HSM II 2.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. April 2012)

Eine baldige GTX 780. ^^


Oder eine EVGA GTX 680 mit dem AC III Extreme.


----------



## sfc (12. April 2012)

Ivy Bridge, Z77-Platine und ne M4.


----------



## Mark 9 (12. April 2012)

Ein neues Auto, das alte hab ich schon zwei Jahre.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. April 2012)

Wie alt ist dein Auto?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. April 2012)

Vielleicht ein Moped, kommt drauf an, was ich von meinem Führerschein meinen Eltern zurückzahlen muss...


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

8GB SD Karten. 6x99 MP3s(ein Adapter spielt CD Wechsler fürs alte Autoradio, das kann nicht weiter zählen) brauchen nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2012)

3930K Boxed, OCZ Vertex Plus 32 GB, MSI X79A-GD45,


----------



## Jolly91 (26. April 2012)

Zotac GTX 680


----------



## offspringer (26. April 2012)

Ein Motorrad *freu*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. April 2012)

Gigabyte X58A OC für 120 öcken neu *___*


----------



## Festplatte (26. April 2012)

Xigmatek Midgard II und eine Logitech G700!


----------



## Daxelinho (27. April 2012)

offspringer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Motorrad *freu*



Was für eins?


----------



## offspringer (27. April 2012)

Wird wohl ne KTM 640er oder 690er Duke werden


----------



## Daxelinho (27. April 2012)

offspringer schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wohl ne KTM 640er oder 690er Duke werden



Ah, sehr schön ^^ Ich hole mir bald auch eine, bin noch etwas unsicher ob Yamaha YZF-R125 oder KTM 125 Duke..


----------



## iNsTaBiL (5. Mai 2012)

bei mir wird bald meine 6850 abgelöst...
vllt. von ner günstigen 570 oder 560 448 cores...


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Mai 2012)

Brauchst ne neue Graka, meine ist gestern gestorben. Vll kann set Backofen ja temporär noch helfen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich neue Lüfter und Kaltlichtkathoden.  Und vielleicht ein Window Kit fuer mein Trooper


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

Eine GTX560  oder einen neuen Rechner 

Edit : Ein neuer Rechner wirds werden


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Mai 2012)

GTX 670 + AC III Extrem oder wenn ich guter Dinge bin eine 680


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Mai 2012)

Eine GTX670 im custom Design, wenn die Preise weiter gefallen sind


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2012)

OCZ Vertex 4 256GB


----------



## lukyluke (27. Mai 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:
			
		

> OCZ Vertex 4 256GB



Ich bin sehr gepannt, ob die auch so schnell kaputt gehen oder diesmal bessere Arbeit beim Controller gemacht haben! 

Ein neues Headset für das SGS2 und ein paar neue be quiet 140mm Lüfter


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Mai 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gepannt, ob die auch so schnell kaputt gehen oder diesmal bessere Arbeit beim Controller gemacht haben!



Nicht alle gingen schnell kaputt. Meine lief nun schon 810std, 787 mal eingeschaltet und eine Transferrate von 4800GB


----------



## gamerjonas97 (27. Mai 2012)

Prolimatech Genesis Dualfan + 2x NZXT Fan 140mm


----------



## Daxelinho (28. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht alle gingen schnell kaputt. Meine lief nun schon 810std, 787 mal eingeschaltet und eine Transferrate von 4800GB



Wie kann man das Auslesen? Würde mich bei meinem PC auch mal interessieren ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wie kann man das Auslesen? Würde mich bei meinem PC auch mal interessieren ^^


 
Hiermit: SSDlife Pro


----------



## onslaught (28. Mai 2012)

Einen Hauptständer für meine Guzzi


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2012)

Ich leiste mir nächste woche wenn das wetter mitspielt ne 2-3-tagestour, die obligatorische mitm roller, nicht mitm motorrad^^
Will zum Großglockner fahren, unterwegs schöne strassen und pässe fahren


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Juni 2012)

Morgen wird das Cooler Master HAF X, ein EKL Alpenföhn K2, und eine Scythe Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung bestellt. Freu mich schon aufs Basteln 

@CPU-GPU: Zum Großglockner? Machst du auch nen Abstecher zum Großclockner?


----------



## lowbob (3. Juni 2012)

Bald wieder Zeit für'n neuen Rechner und iwas mit BlueRay Laufwerk eventuell PS3^^


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2012)

VW Golf V 1.4 TSI 90KW United (BJ 08)


----------



## Windows0.1 (30. Oktober 2012)

Corsair Obsidian 800D


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Oktober 2012)

Also am 06.11. wird erstmal Halo 4 gekauft, dann kommt ja bald noch AC3 und wenn Weihnachten vorbei ist kommt wohl noch ein HTPC her 
Und Kleinzeug für meinen Casemod steht auch noch auf der Einkaufliste


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei mit kommt bald ein Lenkrad für Project CARS und eventuell ein Nexus 4.


----------



## R4Z3R (2. Dezember 2012)

2 Par kannen , reflektoren, vielleicht noch bald ein Icrane und ja Scheiß Motorrad Versicherung steht am 1.1 an


----------



## ViP94 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir gibts ein Nexus 4
Hoffentlich schon zu 6.12.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2012)

Neuen Akku fürs Smartphone. Meiner macht so langsam die Grätsche!


----------



## Oxid (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich plan auch demnächst ein Nexus 4 16G zu kaufen, sobald verfügbar.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Dezember 2012)

Ein noch Unbekanntes Spiel bei Saturn.

Irgendwie muss ich den Gutschein ja leerbekommen .


----------



## Low (3. Dezember 2012)

Neues Snowboard und Schuhe

Denke http://www.snow24.de/130101021/Burton-Deja-Vu-Flying-V-Snowboard-2013.html


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der vierte Teil durch ist hole ich mir Professor Layton und die Maske der Wunder 

Ich liebe diese Spieleserie!


----------



## R4Z3R (7. Januar 2013)

Action essentials 2


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich Sins of a Solar Empire Trinity Edition...


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2013)

2x Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten
2x Samsung Green Series DDR3-1600
2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-4


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2013)

Einen Hifi-Receiver der meinen Stereo Verstärker ersetzen soll, HDMI und so....


----------



## dragonlort (25. Januar 2013)

Dead speace 3 und da ja bald mein Sohne man kommt ca 1 Woche noch. Schrotflinte hat er was zum spielen hahahahaha Scherz.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Januar 2013)

Ein neues Tastenbrett mit mechanischen MX-browns und weißen (!) Tasten, wahrscheinlich 'ne Zowie Celeritas.


----------



## pr1nz1p (27. Januar 2013)

neuer PC


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2013)

Ein neues Spiegelpaar für mein Motorrad


----------



## Metalic (31. Januar 2013)

Neue Reifen für das Motorrad


----------



## taks (1. Februar 2013)

Ganz viel Alkohol


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Noch mehr alkohol 

Nene, jede Menge Schalter, Sicherungen, Pumpen, Reifen, Holz, etc...


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. Februar 2013)

Da steht was an:

- USB 3.0 Cardreader
- Intenso Memory (Blabla) 3TB externe (USB 3.0)
- Siedler 7


----------



## JC88 (4. Februar 2013)

Nen paar Samco Schläuche fürs Auto und vlt ne Squeezebox...gibt nur leider die Boom nicht mehr


----------



## MrRazer (4. Februar 2013)

Ne Razer Blackwindow Ultimate 2013


----------



## der_yappi (12. Februar 2013)

Hab für Herbst ein Konzert im Auge wo ich hin will - muss noch kucken wies mit den Tickets aussieht (vom Platz und vor allem vom Preis her  )


----------



## crizzler (12. Februar 2013)

Ich kaufe mir bald:

Sim City 5
Crysis 3
Tomb Raider


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Februar 2013)

Epson WorkForce WF-3520DWF Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das gute Stück warscheinlich.


----------



## Topper_Harley (17. Februar 2013)

Hab seit langem wieder mal lust auf Lasagne


----------



## jeamal (17. Februar 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Hab seit langem wieder mal lust auf Lasagne



xD

Zum Thema:
Demnächst eine HIS HD7970 IceQ X2


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2013)

Intel SSD 335 Series 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SSDSC2CT240A4K5)
Und irgendwas von hier
English Shop Cologne - Cider


----------



## Koyote (19. Februar 2013)

Tomb Raider


----------



## dragonlort (21. Februar 2013)

Also ich kaufe mir wen es klappt die Canton 490.2 gebraucht für 430€
Und Tomb Raider


----------



## iceman650 (21. Februar 2013)

Paar InEars. Westone W4R oder direkt paar Customs. JHaudio JH7 bzw direkt den JH10X3.


----------



## CeresPK (9. März 2013)

Wenn der TÜV seinen vorläufigen Segen gibt, gibts:

- 4x OZ Alleggerita 17x7 ET45
- 4x Hankook S1 Evo 215/40 R17

für meinen Miata

mfg


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2013)

450g Dürüm inklu Chicken Nuggets bald, zum Mittag .



Spoiler



Wann kommt denn der "Wann und wie oft ihr auf dem Klo wart" Thread? 



Ansonsten die DIII Erweiterungen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2013)

Trials Evolution.
Weiß aber noch nicht ob Download oder normal.
Muss mal schauen wie groß das ist, und gucken ob das mit ner 3k Leitung möglich ist.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. März 2013)

Einen neuen Herd
Ne Waschmaschine 
Küchenoberschränke
Nen neuen Kühlschrank
Geschätzte 37qm laminat
Und gut 40 Liter Farbe.

Wie ich renovieren hasse xD


----------



## der_yappi (15. März 2013)

Mir kribbelts in den Fingern meine Nikon D80 gegen die D90 zu tauschen...
Nikon D90 SLR-Digitalkamera Gehäuse: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

Die D7000 ist auch interessant aber immer noch zu teuer (vor allem wenn man Batteriegriff + Ersatzakku dazu rechnet => ca. 1.000€)


----------



## PornoStyle (15. März 2013)

n neuen PC bildschirm^^


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. März 2013)

Ich weis zwar noch nicht was aber irgendwas muss ich mir kaufen, am besten Hardware

will was zum Basteln haben sonst dreh ich noch durch.


----------



## Thallassa (15. März 2013)

nen Satz neue Lüfter, welche die hoffentlich im horizontalen Betrieb leise sind und leise bleiben. Und mit leise meine ich unhörbar. Und mit unhörbar meine ich dass die Stille meines Zimmers in der Nacht den PC übertönt!


----------



## PhilSe (15. März 2013)

Mein Knecht bekommt ne neue Sklavin....1 TB sollen es erstmal richten...


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2013)

Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten und eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC


----------



## PhilSe (17. März 2013)

Ok....Ich war wieder gutmütig zu meinem Knecht...Er hat ne 3TB Extern bekommen....Für nen 100er konnte ich da nicht widerstehen...


----------



## Robonator (17. März 2013)

Das nächste wird wohl Arma 3 + EVE 60 Tage sein. Danach eine neue Festplatte und Grafikkarte. Dazu dann gleich nen 27" Monitor und ein Lappi. Bis das ganze aber soweit ist, dauert es noch  
Erstmal diese unnötige Schule hintermich bringen und dann nen Nebenjob bis September oder länger anfangen.


----------



## Petathebest (17. März 2013)

Kühl/Gefrierkombination mit A+++ im Rahmen des Stromverbrauch optimierens. Ich glaube Deutschland hat den teuersten Strom der Welt wegen der Energiewende. Liegäugele noch mit ner VU+ Solo², hätte ich mal ein nettes Spielzeug .


----------



## orca113 (17. März 2013)

Einen Tomahawk fürs Camping und die Garten/Waldarbeit.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. März 2013)

Vielleicht ein Laptop als Ersatzgerät falls der PC mal ausfallen sollte, damit ich nicht ganz mittellos dastehe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2013)

Iphone 5, aber erst nach meinem Urlaub. Nächste Woche gehts schon los


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (26. März 2013)

Eine SSD und ne neue Kette für mein Bike. 
Evt. auch schon ein bisschen Zeug für meinen Mini-Homeserver.


----------



## der_yappi (3. April 2013)

Das neue Volbeat-Album...
(und vlt auch die älteren Scheiben)


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2013)

iPad Mini in schwarz mit 16Gb. - wenn ich mein ipad 2 verkauft habe


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2013)

SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 32GB und Corsair Vengeance SO-DIMM 8GB Kit 1600 MHz CL9


----------



## Bash0r (8. April 2013)

HTC One eventuell...


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. April 2013)

Hab voll Bock auf ein iPhone 5, weil mein iPod Touch 4 mittlerweile ziemlich langsam ist.
Aber will noch warten bis voraussichtlich im Juni das 5S kommt.
Bis dahin muss ich noch 600€ auftreiben.


----------



## biosmanager (14. April 2013)

Endlich mal ne SSD...bin nur noch am Überlegen ob mir 128 Gig reichen oder ob ich gleich ne 256er nehme.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2013)

zwei Musik Blu-ray's:
Machmalauter: Die Toten Hosen - Live in Berlin 
Heimspiel - Die Toten Hosen Live in Düsseldorf

und ein ASUS VG248QE


----------



## der_yappi (19. April 2013)

Nen gebrauchten Panasonic BluRay Player für meine Eltern.
Mein Kollege will den recht günstig abgeben...

Kann zwar mehr als der TV zu Stande bringt - aber wayne


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. April 2013)

In 5 Stunden gehört mir ne RAT 7


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2013)

Klickpedale, passende Schuhe und wenn der Preis stimmt nen Fahrradträger fürs Auto.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (20. April 2013)

Nachher geht's zum Lebensmittel-Großhändler, dann wird erstmal ganz viel Futter und Alk eingekauft, damit ich noch weiter mein überstandenes Abi feiern kann


----------



## Stormtrooper (21. April 2013)

Endlich mal ein neues Gehäuse. Mein Jetziges ist schon über zehn Jahre alt. Wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Fractal Design Arc midi R2.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. April 2013)

Eine neue Motorradjacke und eventuell einen Tankrucksack.


----------



## the_pierced (24. April 2013)

Ein NZXT Phantom 820 in weiß gehalten und toxic grüne und schwarze sleeves von MDPC.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 16GB white frost


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Juli 2013)

Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht demnächst eine neue Kupplung, nur Material alleine fast 600 Dublonen


----------



## DeepXtreme (11. Juli 2013)

Einrichtungs-Accessiors (Wohnung)


----------



## drebbin (11. Juli 2013)

Windeln für meine vorgestern geborene Tochter


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (11. Juli 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Windeln für meine vorgestern geborene Tochter


 Ohh Glückwunsch! 

@topic
Viele Spiele bei Steam schätz ich mal.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juli 2013)

Eine Corsair gaming Tastatur:

Corsair Vengeance K90 Performance MMO Mechanical Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## DeepXtreme (11. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch, hat sie einen Namen?
Leg Sie nur nicht gleich auf die Sonnenbank, wie eine nicht ganz helle Kollegin es gemacht hat: Aus dem Spital zuhause angekommen den Tragekorb mit dem Huschel auf den Küchentisch unter die brennende Hängelampe gelegt.


----------



## Uziflator (14. Juli 2013)

Ne HD7870 wird Zeit für was neues!


----------



## Uziflator (7. Oktober 2013)

Eine Festool TS55!


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich wusste garnicht das es so einen thread gibt... dann werd ich mal fleißig mitmachen.



2 neue Festplatten für mein Wohnzimmer-NAS (ich kann mich aber immernoch nicht entscheiden)
Denon AVR-X1000 und wahrscheinlich Heco Victa 701 dazu
meine alte xbox360 elite verkaufen und dafür ne neue holen... wahrscheinlich fällt bei mir die xbox one flach, lieber ne xbox360 mit neuem design
eventuell noch einen prolimatech megahalem


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Oktober 2013)

Erst mal gar nichts mehr. Ich habe im Moment die Schnauze voll, muss ein bisschen Geld zusammensparen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2013)

Eine Küche, ein neues Sofa etc. pp. Auf jeden Fall genug Wohnungseinrichtung, dass PC vorerst kein Thema ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

So Hifi und PC ist derzeitig abgehakt, der E Herd hat Trennungsgelüste von den Platten, der Kühlschrank klingt wie ein Hornissenschwarm und ein paar Schränke zeigen das 1. Pisa - Syndrom.


----------



## Fjoergyn (12. Oktober 2013)

Also in den nächsten Monaten steht wohl eine neue Grafikkarte an. Meine ist schon 4 Jahre alt. 
Mit den neuen Spielen könnte das knapp werden.


----------



## Mohrian (12. Oktober 2013)

Also da gibt es ein bisschen was.
Eine neue Tastatur,Maus und Headset.
Das waren erst mal die Punkte für den pc 

Ahhh stimmt und neue Matratzen


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2013)

Mein 30ter Ende Oktober dürfte teuer genug werden.

Aber was ich im Auge habe und auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kaufe:
Sigma 17-70 HSM C OS f2,8-4


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ne gebrauchte D80


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. Oktober 2013)

- NT und Case für meinen HTPC/Server, dazu noch ne Wireless Maus/Tasta-Kombi
- eine, ggf. zwei R9 290X inkl. WaKü (je nach Preis )
- drei neue Bildschirme (voraussichtlich die hier: LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
- und zu Weihnachten gibt's nen hübschen, großen Schreibtisch 

Das sind dann meine Pläne im PC-Bereich für die nächsten ~4 Monate ^^ ein, zwei Regale und eine Vitrine sollen auch noch her


----------



## Vaylaga (19. Oktober 2013)

nen komplett neuen pc mein sockel 1366 hat nun langsam aber sicher ausgediehnt


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Höchstwarscheinlich:
-Samsung Evo SSD
-AsRock z87 Mainboard
-Intel I5 4670k
-AMD R9 280x
-Thermalright HR-02 Macho
-Be quiet! Straight power 4xxW
-8GB RAM (vl. Corsair Vengeance)
-Seagate Barracuda HDD 2TB
-Neue Maus
-Neue Tastatur
-Neuer Monitor


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2013)

Zwei AMD R9 290x non Refernzdesign von Sapphire wenn die auf den Markt kommen.
Dazu die passenden Wasserkühler mit Brücke von EK im QOS Design.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2013)

Samsung SSD 840 Evo 500GB


 2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-3 140mm


 Corsair H110


 Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 mit Sichtfenster oder AeroCool DS Window Edition schwarz


 ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Gene


----------



## Trochaeus (27. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sie endlich rauskommt, ne Playstation 4 mit Fifa14, um mit Freunden zu spielen


----------



## beren2707 (27. Oktober 2013)

Einen 3DS XL samt Pokémon Y.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Oktober 2013)

Einen ASUS VG248QE. Vermutlich. Wenn ich beim Händler selber ne PFP machen darf.


----------



## Mindflay (29. Oktober 2013)

Battlefield 4 *check*
Corsair Carbide Air540
Samsung SSD Evo 120 GB
Synolgy NAS DS213+ + 2x WD RED 2TB HDD

edit: Neuer Schreibtisch


----------



## Valedo (29. Oktober 2013)

Asus 7970 ROG Matrix (Reklamationsfall) & beQuiet Dark Rock Pro.


----------



## dragonlort (1. November 2013)

Saltatio Mortis ticket für Bochum


----------



## Wiggo (8. November 2013)

2 neue TFTs - aufrüsten auf 4


----------



## andy91xx (8. November 2013)

Eine Supra (Singel Turbo)


----------



## Scalon (8. November 2013)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Eine Supra (Singel Turbo)



Links oder Rechts Lenker? MK IV?


----------



## andy91xx (8. November 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Links oder Rechts Lenker? MK IV?



Rechtslenker Mk4,
Muss aber vorerst meinen Nissan 300 zx TT verkaufen dann kommt die Supra


----------



## RBOY (11. November 2013)

Gigabyte R9 270x :3


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2013)

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Nen ACX III für meine R9 290


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2013)

DTH Live: Der Krach der Republik: Amazon.de: Musik


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2013)

endlich nen neuen Turbolader!


----------



## marvinj (26. November 2013)

Ein paar Schrauben?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. November 2013)

Mal sehen was es im Edeka so alles schönes gibt


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

Eventuell Skyrim nochmal (vorher für PS3)... diesmal für den PC+die drei DLC´s... gerade im Steam Herbst Sale

Da kann ich dann wenigstens ein paar mod installieren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2013)

Neue Armbanduhr.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2013)

Fahrradhandschuhe von Roeckl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2013)

So wie es aussieht ein anderes Auto


----------



## Roraty (3. Dezember 2013)

Ne neue Grafikkarte... und ne Western digital SSD


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Dezember 2013)

2.5 Liter Automatenfett. 

Das letzte Schutzenfest und die Jagdsaison ist vorbei, jetzt kommt wieder der schöne Teil... dutzendfach putzen, fetten, polieren...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Dezember 2013)

einen neuen 16:9 Monitor


----------



## HardcoreKnecht (7. Dezember 2013)

Wenn alles gut läuft, dann in 2-3 jahren einen Nissan Skyline gtr r34  :3  mein traum auto seit fast and furious


----------



## Uziflator (7. Dezember 2013)

Eine PS4


----------



## Harpenerkkk (7. Dezember 2013)

Wahrscheinlich eine KTM Duke 125 :3 + Ps4 oder Xbox One...


----------



## MatzeLP (7. Dezember 2013)

Windows.


----------



## Wiggo (11. Dezember 2013)

Kaufverbot bis nach Weihnachten bekommen


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2013)

Sobald wiedermal Geld da ist 

DS Caimano | Certina


----------



## naobu (12. Dezember 2013)

Wiggo schrieb:


> Kaufverbot bis nach Weihnachten bekommen


 
this


----------



## pringles (12. Dezember 2013)

3 24" @1200p


----------



## LucaGurke249 (12. Dezember 2013)

Zuerst ne ps4, dann Böller und Dann PC mit Monitor ö


----------



## Monsjo (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss mal gucken: http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-369223 

Aber ich hoffe mal, dass an Weihnachten genug reinkommt.


----------



## Der-Ork (18. Dezember 2013)

Das hier:

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lolinger123 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wahrscheinlich eine PS4


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2013)

Intel Core i7-4930K


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2013)

Bier. In genau 4 Stunden und 25 Minuten


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2013)

Eine 256 Gb SSD weil mein Mac mit der kleinen OWC 120 Gb unterbestückt ist bald.

Denke es wird ne preiswerte aber schnelle San Disk


----------



## AeroX (21. Dezember 2013)

Suzuki GSX-R 600er oder ne 750er. Bj. 06-09.  je nachdem welche in einem besseren Zustand ist. Nur das Wetter muss besser werden zwecks Probefahrt.  hab lang genug gespart


----------



## Driftking007 (22. Dezember 2013)

spare nun auf ne ktm rc 390 hin. Ende nächsten jahres müsste es zusammen sein. Sollte die rc 690 rauskommen wirds im darauffolgendem jahr die


----------



## Axonia (23. Dezember 2013)

Ne EVGA GTX 780ti
Kommt dann nach Weihnachten an


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht eine PlayStation 4


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Dezember 2013)

Heute noch Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2014)

2 Guns auf Blu-ray


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Februar 2014)

Doch keine Gaystation 4 stattdessen aber ein Laptop


----------



## Cyrus10000 (16. Februar 2014)

Asus Transformer Book T100TA, mal sehen wie es ist.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (19. Februar 2014)

Neues Auto.  Bin gerade am überlegen ob es ein BMW 3er Touring werden soll.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2014)

Der Displayportadapter hat den Geist aufgegeben. Also am besten die Graka durch eine ersetzen die keinen Adapter mehr für den dritten Moni braucht .


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2014)

Die Toten Hosen Live: Der Krach der Republik - Das Tourfinale Blu-ray


----------



## googlesagtnein (26. Februar 2014)

Das müsste hier einer meiner ersten Beiträge in diesem Forum sein. In dem Sinne: Moin Jungs und Mädels!  und jetzt zum wichtigen Teil: Hab mir endlich ne "echte" Wakü gekauft und kann es kaum erwarten sie einzubauen. Wenn es dann soweit ist, dass mein Case ankommt(NZXT H440) werde ich auch ein kleinen Thread zum Bau machen und so wahrscheinlich einen der ersten privaten Wakü-Builds in dem Case machen


----------



## ikealampe (3. März 2014)

512GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Wenn die so günstig bleibt


----------



## dragonlort (5. März 2014)

Final Fantasy 10 und 10/2 HD auf ps3 kommt am 21.3.14 raus.


----------



## Superior1337 (5. März 2014)

Neuen ram welcher ist noch unklaar


----------



## Schwabe1983 (5. März 2014)

Test-Eintrag

Evtl. nen Staubsaugroboter


----------



## Atothedrian (5. März 2014)

Schwabe1983 schrieb:


> Test-Eintrag
> 
> Evtl. nen Staubsaugroboter


 
Das hätte miene Liebste auch gerne, aber erstmal gibs n neuen Blu-ray Player/Konsole oder n Asus Vivo Tab 8


----------



## RofflLol (8. März 2014)

Neues Gehäuse, Lüfter, CPU wasserkühlung, evtl bessere Grafikkarte, EIne SSD, Blue-Ray Laufwerk, besserer RAM.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

Schwabe1983 schrieb:


> Test-Eintrag
> 
> Evtl. nen Staubsaugroboter


 
 Vergiss den Bruder nicht der die Scheiben wiehnert

 Sehr sehr bald eine neue Waschmaschine, die jetzige ist gerade über den Styx gepaddelt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. März 2014)

Einen 21:9 Bildschirm, wenn Cyberport mir endlich mal meine 840 Mark überweist


----------



## Iceheart33 (17. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich das Enermax Reolution X't 430 Watt, vielleicht aber auch das beQuiet Straight Power E9 480 Watt, entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich. Ich brauche wahrscheinlich gar keine 480 Watt für den in der Signatur stehenden Rechner.


----------



## ActiveX (17. März 2014)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich das Enermax Reolution X't 430 Watt, vielleicht aber auch das beQuiet Straight Power E9 480 Watt, entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich. Ich brauche wahrscheinlich gar keine 480 Watt für den in der Signatur stehenden Rechner.


 
Nimm das E9, das ist wenigstens ein vernünftiges Multi-Rail NT und es ist effizienter + hat den besseren Support! 

@Topic: Eine neue Übergangsjacke und neue Kopfhörer


----------



## sHagooN (17. März 2014)

GTX TITAN! xD


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2014)

Ein neues Dach, Fenster, Türen, einen Kamin, eine Küche, Tapeten, Fußböden, evtl. ein NAS/Homeserver etc......


----------



## Panagianus (17. März 2014)

Einein pc (ersten standpc)


----------



## Uziflator (18. März 2014)

Ein neues Fahrrad und ein neues Objektiv


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ein neues Fahrrad und ein neues Objektiv



Was für ne Linse haste im Visier?

BTT
Nen Ölwechsel beim


----------



## Uziflator (19. März 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was für ne Linse haste im Visier?
> 
> BTT
> Nen Ölwechsel beim



Ich hab nur FBs bräuchte aber einen Standard Zoom
entweder Sigma 17-50 mm F2,8
oder
das Tamron 17-50 VC


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2014)

nVIDIA 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit hier aus dem Forum


----------



## BertB (22. März 2014)

zweite windforce 290


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

Ein paar neue Hauer weil einige vor mir lieber ins Gras beißen.


----------



## WLP-Esser (22. März 2014)

Einen neuen PC


----------



## RofflLol (22. März 2014)

WLP-Esser schrieb:


> Einen neuen PC


 
Der wohnt in der Nähe von mir   

Ich kauf mir erstmal neues Netzteil, Wasserkühlung, Neuer Arbeitsspeicher, Gehäuse, Grafikkarte evtl neuer Bildschirm.


----------



## eRaTitan (22. März 2014)

Ein ASRock Extreme 4 
und eine PS3, wegen GTA 5


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. März 2014)

50 Liter Super xD


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2014)

NZXT Kraken G10 schwarz


----------



## Saalschlacht (30. März 2014)

Benzin im RL und 16er Taschen für den neuen Charakter in WoW


----------



## böhser onkel (31. März 2014)

Fahrrad muss her


----------



## Captn (31. März 2014)

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX650G


----------



## computertod (31. März 2014)

Teile um mein Mopped wieder aufzubauen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (1. Mai 2014)

teile Um mein eigenes case zu bauen  

und in nem Jahr ca endlich n auto  (warscheinlich nen toyota supra)


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2014)

Da die Tamrac Apache 4 zu klein und die Rally 5 von den Innereien nicht das wahre ist wird die Apache 6 geordert


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Mai 2014)

- neue GraKa (270X oder 280X)
- neue Schalt- und Bremszüge für´s Rad


----------



## Aldrearic (1. Mai 2014)

Neue Soundanlage für den Pc


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2014)

Corsair Vengeance Pro rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-27


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

780 ti


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

Eine Corsair H100


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2014)

Rly ein H110? Lieber nen fetten Luftkühler 

Neue Kopfhörer


----------



## Captn (3. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Rly ein H110? Lieber nen fetten Luftkühler
> 
> Neue Kopfhörer



So problematisch sind die Teile gar nicht, wenn man ne ordentliche hat. Ich hab genug Freunde bei denen die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke super ist.


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Dann hatten sie nie einen wirklich leisen Luftkühler.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2014)

500g Hack


----------



## Captn (3. Mai 2014)

Ein sei leise! DPP 650W. Dann fehlt nur noch die zweite Graka und es kann schon bald losgehen mit SLI



Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann hatten sie nie einen wirklich leisen Luftkühler.



Man kann sich aber auch ne Menge einreden . Es gibt wahrlich welche die kann man in die Tonne treten da stimme ich zu, aber auch einige, die unhörbar sind und gut kühlen.


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Die Grafikkarte vom Vorposter.


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte vom Vorposter.


 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese bald nirgends mehr Verfügbar sein wird - so viele wie sie hier allein schon gekauft worden ist oder demnächst gekauft wird


----------



## MusicX123 (3. Mai 2014)

E9-480w 
Intel i7-4790k und ein z97 board. Vermutlich asus maximus vii hero.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Mai 2014)

ASUS VG278HE


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2014)

Inspektion fürs Auto steht an


----------



## beren2707 (5. Mai 2014)

Marder-Abwehr-Material.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Marder-Abwehr-Material.


 Wenn der aus dem Auto raus bleiben soll: Frag einfach einen Hundebesitzer von nem großen Hund mit langem Fell (Bobtail, Hütehund, Wolfshund, etc), ob er dir regelmäßig ein paar Haare gibt. Die dann als Büschel in alle vier Ecken vom Motorraum und die Viecher bleiben draussen.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2014)

Weil ich mal wieder in der Klinik rumliege, denke ich über ein Tablet nach...


----------



## Icedaft (5. Mai 2014)

Sowas bekommst Du doch morgens, mittags und abends hingestellt.... Sorry, der musste sein...


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sowas bekommst Du doch morgens, mittags und abends hingestellt.... Sorry, der musste sein...


 
Verarschen kann ich mich selber


----------



## Icedaft (5. Mai 2014)

Aber Du hast zumindest Gelacht, das fördert den Heilungsprozess...


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2014)

Bei mir leider nicht. Hab ja nicht nur Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## Icedaft (5. Mai 2014)

Trotzdem Gute Besserung.


----------



## Young (13. Mai 2014)

Tablet


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2014)

Einen Monitor mit folgenden Leistungsdaten:
2560*1440
Farbe: Schwarz
non-glare
Unterstützung für Adaptive-VSync
Maximal: 27"
Preis: Unter 350€


...fragt sich nur wann der Kommt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

Neue Superlux KH und ein Zalman Mikro


----------



## Icedaft (14. Mai 2014)

Mensch Specki, Du wirst ja noch ein High-End-Jünger...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

Haha  nach 14Jahren kann man sich endlich mal ordentliche KH leisten


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2014)

Adidas DFB Home Trikot WM 2014


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2014)

Philips PT739/18 Power Touch Rasierer


----------



## danyo23 (8. Juli 2014)

Ps4 ! :p


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Juli 2014)

http://geizhals.at/palit-geforce-gtx-titan-z-ne5xtiz010k7f-a1121794.html

Als PhysX Karte  

Ne mal im Ernst 

Ein Mauspad für 2€ ^^


----------



## Grim3001 (9. Juli 2014)

Eine neue Kamera klick


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Juli 2014)

Goat Simulator bei Steam für 5,99 um meinen größten Traum zu verwirklichen 

Und viell. mal mit Raff zu zocken


----------



## xSauklauex (11. Juli 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Adidas DFB Home Trikot WM 2014


 
Hoffe du nimmst das mit 4 Sternen


----------



## PCGHGS (18. September 2014)

be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Cooltek W2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Kiedl (26. September 2014)

NZXT Source 340


----------



## jamie (26. September 2014)

-Neue Kopfhörer. Die K701 sind zwar schon ziemlich gut, befriedigen mich aerb noch nicht ganz.
-Cubase 7.5. Ist ja dank dem Edu-Programm einigermaßen erschwinglich und Cubase AI ist mir doch zu mager.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2014)

Auto, E Herd, Wohnzimmerschrank und Kleiderschrank und falls noch ein paar Dublonen überleben ist das Home Video System mit neuen Boxen dran


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

intel mobo+cpu für triple cf,
weiß noch nicht recht was,

lga2011 + 5820k,
oder lga 1150 mit zusatzcontroller für mehr pcie lanes und 4790k

hat aber noch zeit,
erst mal wird alles auf am3+ laufen gelassen (große auflösung, daher sollte es noch gut se%in)


----------



## beren2707 (26. September 2014)

Ein South Park Mauspad. 
Und zwangsweise wohl einen neuen Router; vmtl. eine aktuelle FritzBox, die VoIP unterstützt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ein South Park Mauspad.
> Und zwangsweise wohl einen neuen Router; vmtl. eine aktuelle FritzBox, die VoIP unterstützt.



*liebguck* was für eines denn? South Part ist einfach


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2014)

Haben will: Kompaktkamera

Ist sogar runtergesetzt, soll ich, soll ich nicht? -.-


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2014)

OnePlus One
Windows 10 (Kostenlos für mich)
Neue GPU 
E10 500W (je nach GPU, vlt. Behalte ich noch das S7)
Paar Lüfter 
LED Strippen
Soundmagic E10 Kopfhörer


----------



## SirBacon (11. Oktober 2014)

8GB RAM
Eine 128GB oder 256GB SSD


----------



## Hänschen (11. Oktober 2014)

Das "Dietz DebbonAir" Sitzkissen *träum* aber der günstige Preis (halb soviel wie andere dieser Klasse) macht mich stutzig ...


----------



## dbilas (11. Oktober 2014)

Neue KEF Standlautsprecher


----------



## nigiheo (11. Oktober 2014)

Einen neuen Gaming PC


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

Der 2 PC wird ein Upgrade bekommen und der PC in der Signatur wird gegen die neue Haswell-E Reihe ersetzt.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Oktober 2014)

Neue Grafikkarte - die gute GTX 670 ist leider gestern Abend verstorben...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Oktober 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Neue Grafikkarte - die gute GTX 670 ist leider gestern Abend verstorben...



Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat 2 ... und die Testversion von WinRAR.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2014)

DTH - Shop


----------



## PepperID (31. Oktober 2014)

Schwanke noch zwischen:
LG BH9430PW 3D Blu-Ray 9.1 Heimkinosystem mit Wireless Lautsprecher (1460 Watt, HDMI) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

oder
LG BH9540TW 3D Blu-ray 9.1 Heimkinosystem (1460 Watt, Ultra HD Upscaling, WLAN, Smart TV, Bluetooth, drahtlose Rücklautsprecher) schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

x)


----------



## NynrosVorlon (31. Oktober 2014)

Quellenbücher zu AD&D V3.5 / V 4.0


----------



## Icedaft (31. Oktober 2014)

PepperID schrieb:


> Schwanke noch zwischen:
> LG BH9430PW 3D Blu-Ray 9.1 Heimkinosystem mit Wireless Lautsprecher (1460 Watt, HDMI) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> oder
> ...


 
Solche Systeme sollten da bleiben wo sie hergekommen sind, lass dich hier im Forum diesbezüglich beraten.


Ein neue Paar Schuhe, gestern ist mir mal eben die Sohle abgerissen...


----------



## taks (6. November 2014)

Pioneer X-HM21 und einen  Leder-Sessel (etwa in die Richtung)


----------



## Memphys (6. November 2014)

Asus GTX 970 Strix oder Gigabyte G1 Gaming, je nach dem was zu einem vernünftigen Kurs eher wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Die Sapphire R9 280


----------



## derP4computer (6. November 2014)

Ein OTG Kabel.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. November 2014)

Die R9 290 PCS+


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. November 2014)

- Neue Grafikkarte, entweder für mich oder für Verwandte, wobei "bald" sich hier eher auf die nächsten 13 Monate bezieht.
- Weinachtsgeschenke (Hab mir vorgenommen noch diesen Monat damit anzufangen)
- Einen frisch erschienen Thriller



			
				Hänschen schrieb:
			
		

> Dietz DebbonAi


Was ist denn das für ein komisches Ding. Als Einsatzzweck könnte ich mir nur steinharte Stühle vorstellen.



> Neue Grafikkarte - die gute GTX 670 ist leider gestern Abend verstorben...


So jung..., selbst für ne Grafikkarte.


----------



## Grim3001 (20. November 2014)

Ein Plantronics Voyager Legend


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. November 2014)

Noch diesen Monat ein Lenovo G50-45


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2014)

Nahrungsmittel.
Zum Überleben und genießen.


----------



## Grim3001 (30. November 2014)

Einen neuen Mercedes ... der BMW ist nur noch eine Geldvernichtungsmaschine.  

1000 Dank an die bayrischen Ingenieure, die diesen Mist entwickelt haben. Die Marke ist dem Untergang geweiht!


----------



## Icedaft (30. November 2014)

Eine neue SSD.
Das war vor 30 Jahren schon so, es heißt nicht umsonst " Bring Mich Werkstatt" .


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. November 2014)

Ich greife mal zu windows 8.1.


----------



## Florian97450 (2. Dezember 2014)

Entweder Nikon D5200 mit 18-105mm Objektiv oder die D5300 mit dem selben Objektiv. Kann mich momentan nicht entscheiden.


----------



## MrBass (9. Dezember 2014)

Ne Uhr! Und zwar: NIXON The Sentry Chrono Nixon | frontlineshop.com


----------



## wolflux (9. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt zur Zeit nichts was ich brauche, Jep das gibt es auch 
Edit:
Doch vieleicht einen 4 K TV aber durch Downsampling ist das nicht nötig.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Dezember 2014)

Also entweder eine Samsung SSD EVO / PRO 1Tb, oder ein X99 System. 

Beides zusammen wäre ja unvernünftig.


----------



## Xcravier (9. Dezember 2014)

M-Audio Bx8 D2 Nahfeldmonitore zu Weihnachten 

Endlich kommen die Billig-Creatives Weg


----------



## belugma (14. Dezember 2014)

Ne PsVita: 
HAMMERPREIS: PS Vita Mega Pack nur 99€ - PS Vita News


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2015)

Liebäugel mit ein paar anständigen in ears bzw heaset für mein Lumia


----------



## cdpferde (6. Februar 2015)

Sofa, Schreibtisch, Stuhl, SSD, WQHD Monitor, Soundkarte plus Lautsprecher und AV Receiver und dann ist das Sparschwein wieder leer


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

Wiedermal etwas für meinen Desktoprechner 

1x Seagate Desktop (1000GB, 3.5", Desktop)
1x Crucial M550 (128GB, 2.5")
1x Crucial M550 (256GB, 2.5")
2x Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit, OEM (DE, 64-bit)
1x Crucial Ballistix Tactical (2x, 4GB, DDR3-1600, DIMM 240)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2015)

Torte


----------



## Fre3eman (14. Februar 2015)

noch ne gebrauchte festplatte als Backupspeicherlösung


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2015)

Ein 24 poliges ATX Verlängerungskabel, damit ich endlich mal das Netzteil tauschen kann.


----------



## chronic (11. März 2015)

Die raijintek triton aller vorraussicht nach, vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme sie irgendwo mal lieferbar.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. März 2015)

Sowie das Geld zusammen ist ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W, damit die zweite Graka wieder ins System und arbeiten kann.


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2015)

Das machst Du bitte nicht sonder nimmst die 550er-Version (da baugleich/leistungsgleich/leiser/billiger...).


----------



## Mottekus (17. März 2015)

nen 21/9 UWQHD 34 Zoll Curved Baby sobald die neuen Grafikkarten endlich da sind und die Benchmarks bestätigen das man damit ausreichend befeuern kann


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2015)

https://shop.franz-jacobi.de/DVD/Am-Borsigplatz-geboren-Franz-Jacobi-und-die-Wiege-des-BVB-DVD.html


----------



## Hardwell (28. März 2015)

Ein Eis


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

Diese Woche steht eine R9 290 an 
Außerdem demnächst eine neue Tastatur und Maus.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2015)

ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q


----------



## joraku (30. März 2015)

Evtl. eine GTX 970 im Witcher 3 - Bundle.


----------



## Helljumper94 (24. April 2015)

Ein ROG swift oder ein Acer predator, steht noch nicht zu 100% fest welcher von beiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

Grafikkarte und ein paar Möbel stehen auf der Liste


----------



## A3000T (24. April 2015)

Ein Raumteiler tut dringlichst Not, aber bisher fand ich keinen, welcher meinen Ansprüchen an Hap- und Optik genügt. 

In Sachen Computer sind bereits Elite Dangerous, sowie ein Xeon W3680 auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Ruptet (25. April 2015)

Schuhe, Parfum und ne schicke Uhr.....PC irgendwo ganz hinten was die Wichtigkeit angeht


----------



## esozial (1. Mai 2015)

Heute wurde ein Poineer AVR 922 in weiß / grau gekauft.

Mein nächster Schritt wird der iBeam und eine WiiU sein. Beides zur Zeit echt günstig.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

BMG 135T Woody

http://www.aluliner.com/Offener-Kas...der/Anhaenger-Saris-BMG-135T-Woody::2256.html


----------



## trigger831 (4. Mai 2015)

"Neuer" 144Hz Monitor


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2015)

Das XPS 13 lacht mich an, mal sehen wie lange ich stark bleiben kann.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (10. Mai 2015)

Als nächstes werde ich mir wahrscheinlich weitere 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher kaufen und mir damit eine kleine RAM-Disk einrichten.


----------



## Sebastian95 (11. Mai 2015)

*Der &quot;Was kauft ihr euch bald&quot; Thread*

Razor Blackwidow Chroma. Jetzt gekauft


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Mai 2015)

Ne Crucial BX100 und ne Seagate Expansion Desktop 3TB

Ich brauch Speicherplatz


----------



## Damir (14. Mai 2015)

Ne 1TB Samsung 850 Pro
Und ne GTX 980TI (Ich kann die Zukunft sehen )


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Mai 2015)

8 weiter GB RAM um auf 16 GB zu kommen.


----------



## Special_Flo (14. Mai 2015)

2 x 3 TB WD Red für meinen Homeserver  mal bischen platz drin


----------



## floppyexe (19. Mai 2015)

Da es keine plasmas mehr gibt: TX-65AXW904 VIERA AXW904-Serie - Panasonic Deutschland & Österreich
Wird aber erst Herbst denn der Platz ist noch nicht da und muss erst geschaffen werden.


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (28. Mai 2015)

Mainboard RAM CPU Und Netzteil , Damit mal meine GTX 750 Ti Überhaupt ausm Schranck rauskommt


----------



## denzi24 (3. Juni 2015)

NB Eloop Lüfter.


----------



## apfeldavid (8. Juni 2015)

einen zweiten Xeon X5660


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. Juni 2015)

Einen 140er Lüfter, einige 3 Pin Verlängerungen, Soundmagic E10, AWEI Es Q9 (als Zweitdinger zum Ausprobieren), 140mm Staubfänger ähm Filter.


----------



## GottesMissionar (8. Juni 2015)

Eine Evga 980Ti mit passendem Waterblock (schon bestellt).


----------



## Metalic (8. Juni 2015)

Ordentlich großen Weber Grill!


----------



## 3-tium (27. Juni 2015)

Eine gerbrauchte Graka. Evtl eine R9 280X oder eine, die nicht ganz so stark von der Leistung ist, da sie schließlich nur einen Phenom II X6 unterstützen soll und bei Onlinespielen herhalten muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Ist abhängig davon wo noch Geldreserven auftauchen.
Winterräder ( 17" ), ne neue Glotze, Möbel für Wohn- und Schlafzimmer usw. ....


----------



## Rekolitz (27. Juni 2015)

Ne gebrauchte R9 290, die ich seeehr günstig bekommen kann


----------



## Ruptet (27. Juni 2015)

Hätte heute eine 980ti um 600 bekommen können, auf der anderen seite standen 2 Parfüms um ebenfalls fast 600€+30% Rabatt die man als Freund des Hauses kriegt...tja die Entscheidung fiel mir alles andere als schwer, 980ti in den Wind geschossen.


----------



## orca113 (2. Juli 2015)

Ein iPhone. Weiß aber noch nicht wann. Bin zu geizig. Habe jetzt einen Ebay Fehlkauf getätigt mal schauen ob ichs behalte.


----------



## floppyexe (3. Juli 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hätte heute eine 980ti um 600 bekommen können, auf der anderen seite standen 2 Parfüms um ebenfalls fast 600€+30% Rabatt die man als Freund des Hauses kriegt...tja die Entscheidung fiel mir alles andere als schwer, 980ti in den Wind geschossen.


Welches Haus verkauft so teure Düfte?


----------



## Ruptet (3. Juli 2015)

Einmal Amouage Epic Man 100ml und Kilian Straight to Heaven 50ml+Taschenzerstäuber, kosten bissl was aber Parufm-Liebhaber wissen was sie damit haben 
Sind gehobener als der Mainstream vom Preis her, aber da gibts noch sehr viel extremere.


----------



## GottesMissionar (3. Juli 2015)

Entweder wird ein Sommerurlaub gebucht oder in PC Ausstattung investiert. Ein Hauptmonitor (Acer Predator X34: Gekrümmter G-Sync-Monitor im Juli für 1.400 Euro) und eine zweite 980Ti dazu um den auszunützen.

Da ich aber derzeit weder nach Tunesien und Griechenland und auch nicht nach Ägypten oder Türkei möchte, fällt die Entscheidung nicht so schwer. Eine ausgiebige Russland-Reise, die mich seit langem reizen würde, scheint mir derzeit ja auch keine so gute Idee zu sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

neue cpu mb undram da diese durch ein netzteilfeler nen knax haben-.-


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2015)

Eine Fury oder eine Fury Nano und einen WQHD Monitor.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

Im August den Boat Skipper B in Kroatien,
dann steht dem Boot nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Juli 2015)

Einen Ventilator


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2015)

Neue Hardware ( siehe Signatur )


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2015)

Medikamente gegen meine
Virus infection....  (schaff auch nur ich im Sommer krank zu werden)


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Medikamente gegen meine
> Virus infection....  (schaff auch nur ich im Sommer krank zu werden)



Ein Cousin ist am Garda See, er rief Grad an und klang gar nicht gut. 36,5 Grad und er hat Fieber und Halsweh. Der kann das auch.

Kaufe mir eine EVGA Classy


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2015)

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 11,1 Gramm: Amazon.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

Winterräder für den Trecker, und wenn es so weiter regnet entweder eine Gondel oder Schlauchboot


----------



## labernet (27. Juli 2015)

980ti superjetstream (vorraussichtlich) diese Woche


----------



## Koko291 (27. Juli 2015)

Möchte mir ein 34 Zöller UHD gönnen


----------



## Watertouch (27. Juli 2015)

Eine Radeon R9 390 von PowerColor.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2015)

Fractal Design Define S


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2015)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W


----------



## jamie (4. September 2015)

Einen Stand-Desk und ein neues Bett


----------



## dbilas (4. September 2015)

Grundstück Vergrößerung 
Nun habe ich 590 Quadratmeter (Haus nicht mit einbezogen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

Nen neuen Monitor und ev. den passenden Pixelverbieger dazu. Davor allerdings dringend eine Maus da meine SideWinder X8 ein unerwünschtes Eigenleben führt


----------



## robbert (5. September 2015)

Als erstes brauche ich eine Kamera, also ne neue Spiegelreflexkamera, und zwar bin  ich hier auf dieser Seite: => Spiegelreflexkamera Test 2015: die Testsieger im Vergleich! dabei einige Bewertungen bzw. diesen Test zu lesen. Doch bin immer noch ein wenig unschlüssig, welches Gerät es werden soll. Ich schwanke zwischen den beiden Modellen zum einen finde ich die Canon EOS 700D und zum anderen Nikon D3300 sehr interessant. Eventuell kämme auch der Testsieger Modell von Sony infrage, da ich wenig mit dieser Marke zu tun hatte, denke ich darüber nach die gleich von der Liste zu streichen. Von Preis her, bin ich bereit bis 550 € zu gehen alles was darüber ist, kann ich nicht mehr verkraften. Also meine Frage, welches Gerät nutzt ihr um gute Fotos zu knipsen?

Dann will ich mir noch einen neuen Blu-Ray Player holen, ich denke mal, es wird der von Samsung oder Phillips werden. Den ich habe bis jetzt meine Filme über die Playstation angesehen.


----------



## TheRev90 (5. September 2015)

LEDs für mein Silent Base 800 window, iPhone 6S und Fifa 16 

@robbert ich selbst nutze die Nikon D5200 und bin mit den erzielten Bildergebnissen absolut zufrieden.
Von den beiden für dich interessant Kameras  würde ich dir zur Canon EOS 700D raten. 
Sie ist zwar etwas teurer, aber ich denke mit der Canon hast du das besser P/L Verhältnis und sinnvolle Features wie Live-View. schwenkbares Display uvm.

Vor allem Live-View und das schwenkbare Display in Kombination ermöglichen dir tolle Aufnahmen aus Bodenperspektive ohne dich in den Dreck zu legen.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2015)

- Intel Core-i5 6500
- Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB DDR4-2400


----------



## bschicht86 (16. November 2015)

Ein Haus und natürlich Zen.


----------



## hann96 (16. November 2015)

Die a7s 

Leider nicht die IIer Version... da reicht das Geld dann doch nicht


----------



## Pronounta (22. November 2015)

Einen Monitor.
Höchstwahrscheinlich leider einen XL2411T, aber vielleicht krieg ich ja das Geld für einen Asus MG279Q zusammen


----------



## Doggycat (22. November 2015)

500gb ssd und 10 Lüfter


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2015)

https://www.caseking.de/ducky-handgelenkunterlage-leder-schwarz-gazu-238.html & https://www.caseking.de/king-mod-metal-keycaps-pfeiltasten-set-silber-gakc-004.html


----------



## Jimiblu (15. Dezember 2015)

Ein Radio für mein Auto und nen Canbus Adapter (teuer die Dinger)


----------



## S754 (15. Dezember 2015)

Einen gebrauchten HP Proliant DL380G5 Server mit 8x3GHz, 16 Threads, 8x 146GB 10k SAS Platten, 32Gig RAM


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwas aus dem Xbox Live store am 22.            .....    vielleicht


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2015)

Kingston MobileLite G4 Multi Kartenlesegerät: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Hardwell (19. Dezember 2015)

eine ps4


----------



## Noname1987 (19. Dezember 2015)

Eine Anhängerkupplung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

Meine Gedanken kreisen immer noch um einen Plattenspieler und wenn noch ein paar Taler übrig bleiben eine Ariane 5 für Silvester


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht +20PS/50NM
Auf jeden Fall erst mal einen Skipass für Trois Vallees.


----------



## Noname1987 (19. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht +20PS/50NM
> Auf jeden Fall erst mal einen Skipass für Trois Vallees.



Viel Erfolg mit der Schneelage... hatte die letzten Jahre diesbezüglich Pech... vor allem in Bezug auf Tiefschnee


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Eine Angelrolle zum Spinnfischen. Aber noch keine Ahnung welche...


----------



## Hardwell (22. Dezember 2015)

ein snowboard


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Dezember 2015)

Bald irgendwann ne neue Grafikkarte. Mal schauen ob ich das Geld bis zum Geburtstag zusammen habe


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2015)

OnePlus Icons Graphite und Corsair Vengeance Pro rot 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-2400


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2015)

Weiss nurnoch nicht wo bestellen 

Fossil ME3062




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2015)

Einen New York Pass (wahrscheinlich besser für meine Reise im Mai)


----------



## labernet (31. Dezember 2015)

"bald" (wohl eher in planung für märz/april):

BenQ BL3201PT, 32" (9H.LCFLB.QBE)


----------



## TheRev90 (1. März 2016)

Gesleevtes weißes Netzteilkabelkit - BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 um mein Tower optisch endlich mal zu vollenden.

Und wie immer ein paar Blu-Rays [emoji28]


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (2. März 2016)

In gut 4 Wochen den Kollegen hier...
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mal schauen, wo ich dann den besten Mix aus Preis/Service bekomme.


----------



## Watertouch (12. März 2016)

Zwei Sandy-E 8 Kern Xeons und ein Dual Socket Mainboard dafür


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Mein Bauch sagt ein Brathänderl und mein Kopf ein noch größeren Fernseher. Mal schauen wem ich nachgebe


----------



## Aldrearic (12. März 2016)

Ein neuer Kopfhörerverstärker wird es sicherlich bald in mein Sortiment schaffen.
Interessiert bin ich am Audiovalve Solaris. Nur noch am wegweisen ob ohne oder Mit USB DAC Modul.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (14. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mein Bauch sagt ein Brathänderl und mein Kopf ein noch größeren Fernseher. Mal schauen wem ich nachgebe



Was will der Bauch??? 

Werde mir am Monatsende vermutlich ein anderes Gehäuse holen. Bin mit meinen Silent Base 600 grundsätzlich zufrieden aber ich brauche für ein zukünftiges Wakü Projekt mehr Platz im Deckel.


----------



## thomju (15. Juli 2016)

Ich brauche unbedingt eine Mikrowelle in meiner Wohnung, damit ich mir nach einem anstrengendem Arbeitstag einfach schnell was aufwärmen kann. Mit dem Backofen dauert sowas ja immer ewig!


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juli 2016)

eine ps4


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2016)

Roccat Kova - Limited Amazon Edition - Pure Performance: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juli 2016)

Rx 490. Von welchem Hersteller weiß ich noch nicht ganz genau. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2016)

Keine konkrete Planung kurzfristig. Ein paar Blurays.
Irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres vermutlich eine GTX 1060.
Wenn was am PC kaputt gehen sollte  wie Mainboard oder so wohl eine komplette Neuanschaffung, also ganz neuer PC.
Vielleicht nochn neuen Monitor Ende des Jahres... mal gucken...


----------



## Watertouch (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was kauft ihr euch bald&quot; Thread*

Ein AOC 32" 1440p Monitor,
ein CM V550,
einen FX6100 und
16GB DDR3 HyperX Fury


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2016)

8 GB DDR3-RAM. Und n paar Kleinigkeiten Farbe unter der Haut.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2016)

Alphacool Eisbaer 280


----------



## Watertouch (5. August 2016)

Einen Xeon E5645
ein X58 Mainboard
12GB Ram


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

Vielleicht ne Smartwatch. Welche, noch keine Ahnung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der &quot;Was kauft ihr euch bald&quot; Thread*

Öl für die erste Inspektion bei meine Fiesta im September.
So kaufen kommt doch um einiges günstiger als in der Werkstatt dafür zu blechen...

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2016)

Evtl. einen neuen PC, mal schauen ob ich mich mit dem Interessenten bezüglich des Preises einigen kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2016)

Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Dell Latitude E6220 in gutem Zustand mit Tasche (orig. Dell), (wahrscheinlich defektem) 2. Akku, 128GB SSD und i5 2540m für 200€.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. August 2016)

Da es seit vier Jahren endlich wieder ein neues USB Stick Modell mit Schreibschutzschalter gibt, werde ich die Tage zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link ... Kanguru SS3 USB-Stick , Braun braun 16 gb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Hardwell (23. August 2016)

Einen Reiskocher


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. August 2016)

Geldbeutel
3 Schachteln Kippen
Flip Flops
Neues Feuerzeug
2 Kugeln Eis


Und die Tage gibt's ne neue Shisha


----------



## NOQLEMIX (3. September 2016)

Battlefield 1


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2016)

Das Nexus 4 wird dem 5X weichen, ist schön günstig und da Google die Linie eingestampft, ist seit dem 5'er eh tot, hat warte ich auch nicht mehr auf den neuen Verschnitt.
Dann eventuell 'nen X99 Unterbau, aber erst mal abwarten was AMD so raushaut.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2016)

Gerade Blurays bestellt:

Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Herr der Ringe: die Spielfilm Trilogie

müßten morgen ankommen

nächste Monat kommen

Kampfstern Galactica Season 1-4
Star Trek - Stardate Collection

an die reihe 

Sonst habe ich keine konkreten Planungen. Zwischendurch ein paar Blurays.  Endes des Jahres "Mass Effect: Andromeda".  Nächstes Jahr einen neuen PC wenn Zen und Vega erschienen sind.


----------



## OnionRings (17. September 2016)

Neuen Wasserhahn


----------



## sensit1ve_ (17. September 2016)

Realacc X210 4mm Frame w/ F3 6 DOF Racerstar BR2205 2300KV Motor RS30A V2 Blheli_S 5X4X3 Prop Sale - Banggood.com


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. September 2016)

Ein Samsung Galaxy Tab E ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2016)

3x Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2016)

Eine 480GB+ SSD. Vielleicht auch gleich 1 TB und die alte HDD wird komplett rausgeworfen. Mal schauen.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Überlege stark ein Lenovo Moto Z Play-Handy zu kaufen, eigentlich nur wegen des modularen Zweitakkus.


----------



## Neronimo (5. November 2016)

Vermutlich am 20.November eine Samsung Gear S3 Classic, sowie hoffentlich ein schönes Notebook (HP Spectre Pro 13 oder Dell XPS 13)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. November 2016)

Vermutlich eine Xiaomi MiBand 2


----------



## bingo88 (6. November 2016)

Einen Xeon 1245v5 und/oder ein ICOM IC-7300. Mal sehen, wofür eher Geld übrig ist.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (6. November 2016)

Kaby Lake CPU ^^


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2016)

Ne Schachtel Zigaretten wenn die irren hier weiter ihre großen Auftritte haben....


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2016)

Neue Graka (RX470) und nen neuen Monitor (24 Zoll Dell mit IPS-Panel)


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2017)

Angelerlaubnisschein 2017 für die hessische Rheinseite.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. Januar 2017)

Dell U2515H, LG BP450 und ein Asuspro P2530 Notebook. Und wenn dann noch Geld da ist ne Seiko 5 Sports.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Januar 2017)

Eine R9 290 PCS+


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Februar 2017)

Putsch
Best of French Comedy 3er Box (Willkommen bei den Sch'tis, Nichts zu Verzollen, Superhypochonder) - Film Boxen & Film Specials - [DVD] - Media Markt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

Sch´tiis und Nichts zu verzollen ist ganz nett.

Hm, nen Wohnzimmerschrank ( entweder Kaufvariante oder teilweiser Eigenbau ), Couchtisch und Essecke. Ich brauche das Eiche Rustikal für das Osterfeuer


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2017)

Nen Salat fürs Mittagessen


----------



## NOQLEMIX (3. Februar 2017)

Ein anständiger Kopfhörer. Momentan ist mein Blick auf den Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro gerichtet.


----------



## Watertouch (7. Februar 2017)

Ein Thermaltake Core P3 inklusive Wandhalterung


----------



## dsdenni (7. Februar 2017)

Dämmmaterial und Lautsprecher


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2017)

Ne Lederübergangsjacke


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2017)

Ein Honor 6X. Mein Xiaomi geht mir auf den Keks


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Februar 2017)

Eine MSI RX480 8Gb und dazu ein Dell Ultrasharp 2515H 

*freu mich schon drauf*

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. Februar 2017)

Mein erstes eigenes Auto :O


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Februar 2017)

Abdeit: das Honor 6X wird es nicht sondern wahrscheinlich das Huawei P8 Lite 2017


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Februar 2017)

[FONT=&quot]SWISSONIC SUB10[/FONT]


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. Februar 2017)

Heute:
12 Rosen und irgendwas süßes

Demnächst:
Gehäuse für meinen PC
Rasperry Pi


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2017)

Tesoro Zone Balance Schwarz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

Neue Maus für den PC


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Mai 2017)

3* CoolerMaster Silencio 120mm PWM 
USB 3.0 Karte von SST


----------



## Gyngo (22. Mai 2017)

Entweder den Asus PG27UQ oder den Acer Predator X27.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Mai 2017)

Hardware für den neuen PC.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. Mai 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Neue Maus für den PC



Ebenso. Meine jetzige hat gestern mal wieder das Zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Mai 2017)

3* CoolerMaster Silencio 120mm PWM 
Silverstone usb 3 Karte


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2017)

Aqua Computer kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter mit Passivkühler


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2017)

Vermutlich eine GTX1070 oder 1080...


----------



## joeykennedy (16. Juni 2017)

Ne Vega (Sofern mein Geldbeutel voll ist und die Vega die entsprechende Leistung mitbringt -.-'')


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2017)

Und vor 2029 erscheint...


----------



## Amon (18. Juni 2017)

Einen Mercedes Benz A180. Nicht gerade alltäglich. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hazelol (22. Juni 2017)

nächste Woche ne schnieke PS4 pro und direkt dazu crash bandicoot remastered  und dann schenk ich mir zum geburtstag noch nen kayfun v5 und ne neue box mod


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2017)

Ein paar Sleeved Verlängerungen für PCIe


----------



## Lappa (28. Juni 2017)

Eine neue Grafikkarte, da ich meine verkauft habe.


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

Ein neues Auto, sobald ich meinen Golf 5 verkauft hab. Trotz des "schlimmen" "Diesel-Skandals" von VW wird es für mich auf jedenfall wieder ein Diesel-Motor von VW. 
VW-Diesel sind einfach klasse! Halten ewig und es ist einfach ein Traum für 1,02€ voll tanken zu können und damit ca. 1100km weit zu kommen


----------



## Viking30k (2. Juli 2017)

Eine Art Split Klimagerät 32° In der Wohnung ohne das ein Pc Läuft nerven etwas^^


----------



## der_yappi (20. April 2018)

Da eine Renovierung ansteht:

Neue Möbel (Wohnwand / Kleiderschrank / Hängeschrank / Schreibtisch / Zubehör)
neuer TV-Receiver (Technisat STC + für DVB-C/T2/S/T - so ist man für alles gerüstet)
Festplatte für den Receiver
Zubehör für den Receiver: Antennenkabel / Steckerleiste / HDMI-Kabel
In der Überlegung: aktive Nahfeldmonitore als Ersatz für das Teufel CEM 5.1 System (Mackie, Presonus, o.ä)


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2018)

Anfang Mai diesen PC: Pc Anfang 2018 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2018)

Ein neues Auto


----------



## Cov (28. April 2018)

Ich denke darüber nach, neue Hardware zu besorgen:

*CPU*: Intel i5 8600K
*CPU cooler*: einen davon 


Silverstone Argon AR07 V2
CoolerMaster MasterAir G100M
Cryorig Copper C7
*Mainboard*: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-I Gaming
*RAM*: einen davon:


G.Skill Aegis DDR4-2400 CL15 32GB Dual Kit
G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-2666 CL15 32GB Dual Kit
*SSD*: einen davon:


500GB Samsung 860 Evo M.2 SATA
500GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2 NVMe
500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 NVMe
*PSU*: einen davon:


Corsair SF450 Modular
Sharkoon SilentStorm 500W 
*GPU*: einen davon:


EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti SC 4GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 SC 6GB
*PC case*: Dan A4 SFX


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2018)

Soundsystem für den Fernseher,
neue GPU für´n Rechner, da die 390 verkauft wurde


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. April 2018)

Sofern bald bis Ende des Jahres ist:
Entweder einen BMW 1er oder 2er oder ein Mercedes C-Klasse Coupé. Momentan ist ein 6-Zylinder eingeplant.


----------



## Arrandale (4. Mai 2018)

Ne 1170/1180 sobald die denn mal da sind


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2018)

1 Schreibblock für die Universität damit ich etwas aufschreiben können tue


----------



## Master-Onion (24. Mai 2018)

Weitere 2GB Ram, für meinen Highend PC


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2019)

ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. August 2019)

Nächste Woche mal wieder die subkutane Applikation von Farbpigmenten.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2019)

Alphacool Eisbaer LT (Solo) und Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro RTX 2080/2080Ti M02


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2019)

Xiaomi Mi Band 4


----------



## Uziflator (4. November 2019)

Neue Grafikkarte, Neue Schreibtischplatte, 21:9 Monitor, Nintendo Switch,


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Oktober 2020)

Pust hust hust hust

- AM4 B450 Board
- Ryzen 5 3600 boxed
- 16GB RAM


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich steht bei mir erst nach Weihnachten/Neujahr ein neuer HW-Kauf an.
Ein neues Handy. Wahrscheinlich ein Samsung A51 welches mein J5 ablösen soll.
Für den PC erst später. Da habe ich noch Zeit. Sofern nichts kaputt geht.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2021)

Samsung SSD 970 Pro 1TB


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2022)

Samsung HW-Q950A/ZG


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. Mai 2022)

Ich "muss" aus Platzgründen vom O11 Dynamic auf das O11 Dynamic Evo wechseln. Ist schon bestellt und sollte irgendwann diese Woche ankommen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (28. Mai 2022)

Ein E-Reader mit 10.3 Zoll oder Tablet
Externe Festplatte


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2022)

Einen Hauptständer für mein Motorrad.


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2022)

So eine SIM für das Auto: https://1nce.com/de/preise/
Heute nebenbei davon erfahren. Sobald die Prepaid Karte mit immer noch viel zu viel Volumen verbraucht ist wäre das ideal.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

Ich hatte mir überlegt anstatt die RX 6600 (XT) zu nehmen, noch eine Nummer höher zu gehen und mir nächsten Monat die RX 6700 XT zu holen.  Dann habe ich länger Ruhe. Mein 650W Netzteil müsste ja auch dafür noch ausreichen in Kombi mit den 2700X.
Schätzungsweise wird das System nicht mehr als 500-550W verbrauchen. Worst Case.
Außerdem hole ich mir noch 3 Noctua Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. August 2022)

Pixel 6a, sobald es unter 400€ fällt.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Ich MUSS kaufen, neue Bremsscheiben vorne und hinten z. T .inkl. Sättel für den Truck, sonst kein Pickerl.
Wieder 800 Ocken vom Konto und der Werkstattmeister will auch noch fast einen 1000der brutto für die Maloche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. August 2022)

Wieso müssen die Sattel getauscht werden?


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die Sattel getauscht werden?


Verrostet und vor allem nicht mehr Pickerl-fähig (Ösi TÜV)


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Verrostet und vor allem nicht mehr Pickerl-fähig (Ösi TÜV)


Heißt bei euch die TÜV-Plakette auch Pickerl? Ich habe gedacht das wäre nur die Maut-Vignette die so heißt...

BTT:
Bin am überlegen mir noch kurzfristig neue Kopfhörer zu kaufen.
Meine alten Creative Fatality Dinger die damals bei der ersten PCI X-Fi bei waren sind nur so 
Die Teufel Supreme On sehen ganz gut aus


----------



## FetterKasten (17. August 2022)

Satz neuer Winterräder.
Felgen 780 bicolor und Bridgestone LM005 Reifen.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Satz neuer Winterräder.
> Felgen 780 bicolor und Bridgestone LM005 Reifen.


Da sind zwei Schleifen locker weg, oder? Sind dir so teure Felgen für den Winter nicht zu schade?


----------



## FetterKasten (18. August 2022)

Ja so gut 2500 mit allem drum und dran. Reifensensoren waren auch nicht grad billig.
Warum zu schade?
Mir wär das Auto zu schade mit hässlichen Felgen rumzufahren 
Die meiste Zeit ist eh kein Schnee.

Da es fertige BMW Sätze auch nur mit Runflatreifen gab, war ich auch bereit etwas mehr auszugeben ohne Runflat und dafür ein odentliches Fahrverhalten zu haben.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich krieg gekauft (10 Jähriges in der Firma) => ne schöne Uhr die ich mir selber raussuchen darf / muss
Wollte zwar erst (da ich kein Uhren / Schmuckträger bin) nen neues Synology NAS aber geht leider nicht.

Also wirds ne Automatik Uhr
Aller Voraussicht nach von Seiko.
Bin da noch am überlegen welche genau...
Muss halt vor allem leichter sein als meine aktuelle Casio Edifice - seit ich den schweren Brocken hab trag ich kaum noch Uhren.


----------



## Schori (5. Oktober 2022)

Gamingtauglichen 65" TV.


----------



## Charmin86 (5. Oktober 2022)

Einen AKG-712 Pro. Wenn er sich gut einlebt darf er auch mit der Beyerdynamic-Familie kuscheln


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde nächste Woche ein neues Auto bestellen. 
Noch schwanke ich zwischen 4 verschiedenen Kärren, die die Nachfolge meines eCorsas antreten dürfen.

Habe klare Vorstellungen:
- DC Ladeleistung >=150kW
- reine E-Plattform
- Heckantrieb
- Frunk
- Matrix LED
- kein SUV
- größer als der Corsa

Irgendwas ist immer keins der Autos ist ganz perfekt:
- Smart #1 - ein halbes SUV...
- id.3 - potthässlich, kein Matrix Licht, Ladeleistung niedrig
- Cupra Born - nicht ganz so hässlich wie der VW, ansonsten gleiche Problematik
- Polestar 2 - keine reine E-Plattform, kein Matrixlicht, Frontantrieb (oder unsinnig motorisierter Allrad)

Mal sehen...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2022)

Frunk und reine E-Plattform finde ich komische Ansprüche. Mir doch egal wo das Gepäck unter kommt und ob man in das Chassis auch Verbrenner brauen kann. Hauptsache das Verhältnis Ladevolumen zu Außenmaßen ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Frunk und reine E-Plattform finde ich komische Ansprüche. Mir doch egal wo das Gepäck unter kommt und ob man in das Chassis auch Verbrenner brauen kann. Hauptsache das Verhältnis Ladevolumen zu Außenmaßen ist in Ordnung.


So komisch ist das nicht. Ich kenne einige andere E-Autofahrer, die das genauso sehen. Das bin nicht nur ich, der das so sieht.

Eine reine E-Plattform kann die Packagevorteile des E-Autos nutzen. Mischplattformen sind immer ein Kompromiss und bieten entsprechend weniger Platz. Der Radstand kann größer werden und das Platzangebot steigt innen. Durch den Heckantrieb (den man vernünftigerweise realisiert, die Vorteile des FWD gelten schließlich nur beim Verbrenner) kann trotz des großen Radstands ein vernünftiger Wendekreis realisiert werden (die Reifenhüllfläche muss ja nicht am Getriebe bzw Motor vorbeipassen)

Der Frunk hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass das Ladekabel nicht im Kofferraum rumfährt und immer im Weg ist, sondern einen festen, unabhängigen Platz hat. Wer E-Auto fährt kennt das sicher - das gerne mal schmutzige Kabel liegt immer im Weg.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Oktober 2022)

Spätestens, wenn in einem Monat das Weihnachtsgeld da ist, wird das Arbeits- bzw. Gaming-Zimmer umgebaut.

- Neuer Tisch (Ikea Utespelare)
- LAN-Kabel neu verlegen (mit 8 - 10 Kabelkanälen, muss das Kabel leider vom Wohnzimmer an den Flurwänden entlang und um Türrahmen herum führen)
- Neue Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste mit 5m Kabel (weil im Arbeitszimmer nur an einer Seite Wanddosen sind - natürlich genau die falsche Seite)
- RGB-LED-Streifen für die Rückseiten bzw. hintere Unterkante des Kallax-Schreibtisch-Kallax-Ensembles.

Und bestimmt kommt dann noch einiges an Wandschmuck/ Deko dazu. Schon allein, weil ich zu faul bin für eine gründliche Renovierung inkl. Tapezieren 

/edit: Und ich suche noch nach einer Idee, wie ich das Katzenklo etwas verstecken kann. Zumindest optisch


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2022)

Am Montag einen zweiten Wärmespeicher fürs Haus  bestellt.
Lieferung wohl ca. Mai-Juni 2023.
Wird leider ein liegender und vor dem Haus verbuddelt, somit nicht ganz so effizient als ein stehender.
60 m³, Durchmesser ungedämmt 2,9 m und fast 10 m lang, für 6 bar Betriebsdruck.

Mein Sparschwein ist vor Schreck explodiert...


----------



## der_yappi (11. November 2022)

Je nachdem wies preislich in der nächsten Zeit aussieht (Black Friday etc) vlt ein neues NAS (Synology DS220+ mit HDD) oder eine neue Stereoanlage (Denon Ceol 11 DAB)
Meine Sachen funzen zwar noch einwandfrei, aber das NAS hat auch schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und bei meiner Anlage vermisse ich DAB+ und einen opt. Eingang.
Ist also weniger brauchen als wollen bzw. G.A.S.


----------



## compisucher (21. November 2022)

Ich bräuchte mal den geneigten Rat von Tischtennisspielern unter euch, weil ich gar keinen Plan habe.
Wir wollen zu Weihnachten für unsere zwei Enkel und unter Geldzusammenlegung diverser anderer Verwandten den Rackern eine Outdoor-Tischtennisplatte kaufen.
Budget so um die 500-600 € ohne Wetterschutz und ohne Schläger.

Derzeit auf dem Pre-Order-Zettel steht die hier:


			https://www.amazon.de/JOOD8-11134-Joola-Outdoor-Tischtennis/dp/B019JPLIFC/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=35CM33ZLWXX3J&keywords=tischtennisplatte+outdoor&qid=1669045669&sprefix=tischtennisplatte+outdoor%2Caps%2C83&sr=8-5
		


Taucht die was und wenn ja wie tief?
Alternativen im Preisrahmen?


----------

